# POPSUGAR Must Have February 2013 Box



## CLovee (Jan 23, 2013)

Now that everyone knows what is in their January box, lets start dreaming of what will be in February's box! Fingers crossed for an exciting box!!!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know whats in the January box.  I've been trying to visit every other thread so I can remain spoiler free.  The anticipation is getting to the best of me.  For once I'm about 95% spoiler free.  I don't know whats in the box at all yet but just scrolling down the threads I read about something edible and possibly fitness related.  Thats all I know and I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 23, 2013)

> I don't know whats in the January box.Â  I've been trying to visit every other thread so I can remain spoiler free.Â  The anticipation is getting to the best of me.Â  For once I'm about 95% spoiler free.Â  I don't know whats in the box at all yet but just scrolling down the threads I read about something edible and possibly fitness related.Â  Thats all I know and I'm so proud of myself.


 You should be proud! I can NEVER remain spoiler free. But you've got the topics right with edible and fitness!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know whats in the January box.  I've been trying to visit every other thread so I can remain spoiler free.  The anticipation is getting to the best of me.  For once I'm about 95% spoiler free.  I don't know whats in the box at all yet but just scrolling down the threads I read about something edible and possibly fitness related.  Thats all I know and I'm so proud of myself.


 You have great willpower!  I had decided I was not going to peek this month and then I was scrolling and caught one spoiler and said "screw it" and looked at them all!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, looks like the waitlist option didn't work out for me so I'll be getting TWO February boxes! They better be good


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 23, 2013)

This will be a make it or break it month for me.  I didn't receive January's box, but it looks a little dull for my tastes, so I'm really glad I didn't.  December's box (which I received) was alright, but nothing like the boxes before that made me want to sign up immediately.  Here's to hoping it'll be an awesome box!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

My experience is that a lot of time when I see the spoilers I feel a little "meh" until I actually get the box - I've noticed the same is true for a lot of us. What I like best is the variation in products; it's cool to try a few food items, a lifestyle item, maybe some jewelry or beauty or home decor, etc. It's kind of like a mini shopping spree in a box lol. I've been introduced to some really cool brands/products via this sub - those GoVino glasses have been a hit, I use the baggu bag a ton, and the Minimergency kit was awesome for holiday travels. Heck, even the Kind bars in the flop of a July bag/box were great to try as I now buy them weekly lol. Sometimes it takes a bit to "warm up" to each box's entire contents, but it turns out (at least for me) that I end up liking boxes/items that I wasn't too excited about at first. I do agree that sometimes this sub can be lacking in terms of initial "wow" factor, though.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 23, 2013)

> My experience is that a lot of time when I see the spoilers I feel a little "meh" until I actually get the box - I've noticed the same is true for a lot of us. What I like best is the variation in products; it's cool to try a few food items, a lifestyle item, maybe some jewelry or beauty or home decor, etc. It's kind of like a mini shopping spree in a box lol. I've been introduced to some really cool brands/products via this sub - those GoVino glasses have been a hit, I use the baggu bag a ton, and the Minimergency kit was awesome for holiday travels. Heck, even the Kind bars in the flop of a July bag/box were great to try as I now buy them weekly lol. Sometimes it takes a bit to "warm up" to each box's entire contents, but it turns out (at least for me) that I end up liking boxes/items that I wasn't too excited about at first. I do agree that sometimes this sub can be lacking in terms of initial "wow" factor, though.


 I agree!!! Decembers box was just meh to me until I got it! I've used everything in it and love all the products. I like everything about this box except for the exercise ball (because I already have one) but I realize that you can't please everyone and chances are someone has one of these watches and had those mugs, or that bracelet, or whatever the item. I love this sub.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 23, 2013)

edited ... posted in wrong thread ... OOPS!


----------



## kloudes (Jan 23, 2013)

Hoping to see less of a focus on edible items this month, regardless of whether they are healthy or not.  Well... I wouldn't turn my nose up at some Godiva.  I think it would be cute if they did something love themed, for Valentine's Day, but considering how late some of the boxes went out in January, I doubt they'd be delivered on time.  We'll probably get a lame coupon for 1-800-flowers or FTD or something.



  Maybe bubble bath for beauty?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My experience is that a lot of time when I see the spoilers I feel a little "meh" until I actually get the box - I've noticed the same is true for a lot of us. What I like best is the variation in products; it's cool to try a few food items, a lifestyle item, maybe some jewelry or beauty or home decor, etc. It's kind of like a mini shopping spree in a box lol. I've been introduced to some really cool brands/products via this sub - *those GoVino glasses have been a hit*, I use the baggu bag a ton, and the Minimergency kit was awesome for holiday travels. Heck, even the Kind bars in the flop of a July bag/box were great to try as I now buy them weekly lol. Sometimes it takes a bit to "warm up" to each box's entire contents, but it turns out (at least for me) that I end up liking boxes/items that I wasn't too excited about at first. I do agree that sometimes this sub can be lacking in terms of initial "wow" factor, though.


 I love those glasses, too, although I have to be careful washing them because I tend to slice my hand open on them because the edges are thin and sharp (but at least I don't have to worry about them breaking!).  But remember how *pissed* people were that those were sent out?  I seem to recall a bunch of people declaring that they were canceling because of the cheap (which, um, no, not really) plastic glasses.  And now Birchbox sells them as well as the champagne flutes and carafes!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love those glasses, too, although I have to be careful washing them because I tend to slice my hand open on them because the edges are thin and sharp (but at least I don't have to worry about them breaking!).  But remember how *pissed* people were that those were sent out?  I seem to recall a bunch of people declaring that they were canceling because of the cheap (which, um, no, not really) plastic glasses.  And now Birchbox sells them as well as the champagne flutes and carafes!


 I remember that! Sometimes it _can_ be hard to find "instant" excitement in PS boxes/items until you get a feel for the products. The GoVino glasses are an excellent example - I work at a mall and one of the boutiques we have sells the champagne flutes; I remember being very skeptical when I first saw them. Since receiving the wine version in our boxes, though, I've used them quite frequently and would actually re-purchase!

One of the main reasons to subscribe to such services (vs. spending that money on "something you want") is to discover and try new products that you may not have reached for on your own. I know you described before how you calculate your personal value on each box, and that's what I do as well - until I feel PS lets me down on that end, I'll be a subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how long we have to cancel before we are charged for Feb? I originally purchased a 3 month deal so I got Nov, Dec and Jan. I also got the Sept box, skipped Oct. Not sure if I want to pay full price for February. Anyone aware of any codes out there? If I did find a code, I would hate to cancel, and re-sign up with a code and miss out on Feb. and get the March box instead.


----------



## ashleyxo (Jan 27, 2013)

Like some of the others have said I would love to get some nice chocolates like Godiva since I have such a sweet tooth. Other than that, maybe movie tickets or something that you can do on Valentines, not necessarily with a significant other, but even with a group of friends.

I am really going to try hard this month not to look at spoilers. One of the main reasons I love subscription boxes is for the surprise! But lets see if I can stick to that


----------



## MintyBerry (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish I had enough willpower to stay away from spoilers. It's a little less exciting to open the box when I already know what's inside but I'm always too impatient to wait for boxes.



> Does anyone know how long we have to cancel before we are charged for Feb? I originally purchased a 3 month deal so I got Nov, Dec and Jan. I also got the Sept box, skipped Oct. Not sure if I want to pay full price for February. Anyone aware of any codes out there? If I did find a code, I would hate to cancel, and re-sign up with a code and miss out on Feb. and get the March box instead.


 I think the code referfriends should still work. It takes $5 off your order. So if you use it on a one month or a 3 month the price per box will come out to the same. You shouldn't have cancel for the code to work although current subscription starts in February so you probably wouldn't miss a month if you do it fast.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2013)

I get so excited for the spoilers that by the time the box gets to me, I'm over it already! This will be my 5th box (um WOW time flies!) so maybe the novelty has worn off a bit and I can go spoiler free.


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

this will be my first box...please let it be amazing and somewhat Valentine's cutesy!!!!!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long we have to cancel before we are charged for Feb? I originally purchased a 3 month deal so I got Nov, Dec and Jan. I also got the Sept box, skipped Oct. Not sure if I want to pay full price for February. Anyone aware of any codes out there? If I did find a code, I would hate to cancel, and re-sign up with a code and miss out on Feb. and get the March box instead.


In January they charged me on the 8th so if you want to cancel I'd get it done this week to be safe.  I haven't heard of any new codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> this will be my first box...please let it be amazing and somewhat Valentine's cutesy!!!!!


 Here's the thing, though:  These boxes don't even ship until after mid-month for a good chunk of people.  Mine was shipped on the 21st and arrived on the 24th (so, hey, at least it traveled quickly, but, still, only a week left in the month by the time it got here).  If they aimed for something V-Day-themed, these boxes wouldn't arrived until it was all over, and that's a CS nightmare I'm hoping they are aware enough to plan to avoid by *not* theming it to V-Day.  

But.  The Oscars!  Are February 24th!  And the Independent Spirit Awards are the 23rd!  Due to the general PS focus on celebrities (check out the main site and their Facebook page.  Wall to wall celebrities), I can *totally* see this as a *perfect* chance to send out a Hollywood-themed box, and that is where my vote is going.  I'm so into movies that I actually have a cat named Oscar.  Well, okay, he's actually named after Oscar Wilde (because he's gray!  _The Picture of Dorian Gray_!  And it turns out he's a pissy little witch, just like a certain aforementioned Irishman, so it's even more appropriate).  But I've still been involved with movie festivals for a decade (as of this spring!  Whoa!  I can't believe it's been that long!), and I'll be starting my annual month of spending my weekends in a small room talking to people over the phone about what is in this year's film festival next weekend, so movies will be in the forefront of my mind for the next month.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Here's the thing, though: Â These boxes don't even ship until after mid-month for a good chunk of people. Â Mine was shipped on the 21st and arrived on the 24th (so, hey, at least it traveled quickly, but, still, only a week left in the month by the time it got here). Â If they aimed for something V-Day-themed, these boxes wouldn't arrived until it was all over, and that's a CS nightmare I'm hoping they are aware enough to plan to avoid by *not* theming it to V-Day. Â  But. Â The Oscars! Â Are February 24th! Â And the Independent Spirit Awards are the 23rd! Â Due to the general PS focus on celebrities (check out the main site and their Facebook page. Â Wall to wall celebrities), I can *totally* see this as a *perfect* chance to send out a Hollywood-themed box, and that is where my vote is going. Â I'm so into movies that I actually have a cat named Oscar. Â Well, okay, he's actually named after Oscar Wilde (because he's gray! Â _The Picture of Dorian Gray_! Â And it turns out he's a pissy little witch, just like a certain aforementioned Irishman, so it's even more appropriate). Â But I've still been involved with movie festivals for a decade (as of this spring! Â Whoa! Â I can't believe it's been that long!), and I'll be starting my annual month of spending my weekends in a small room talking to people over the phone about what is in this year's film festival next weekend, so movies will be in the forefront of my mind for the next month.


 Ooh, I like the Hollywood idea. December's boxes did ship early, so it's possible that, if PS is on top of things, they could get a V Day box out in time. Either way, I want some movie tickets!


----------



## Dots (Jan 27, 2013)

> Here's the thing, though: Â These boxes don't even ship until after mid-month for a good chunk of people. Â Mine was shipped on the 21st and arrived on the 24th (so, hey, at least it traveled quickly, but, still, only a week left in the month by the time it got here). Â If they aimed for something V-Day-themed, these boxes wouldn't arrived until it was all over, and that's a CS nightmare I'm hoping they are aware enough to plan to avoid by *not* theming it to V-Day. Â  But. Â The Oscars! Â Are February 24th! Â And the Independent Spirit Awards are the 23rd! Â Due to the general PS focus on celebrities (check out the main site and their Facebook page. Â Wall to wall celebrities), I can *totally* see this as a *perfect* chance to send out a Hollywood-themed box, and that is where my vote is going. Â I'm so into movies that I actually have a cat named Oscar. Â Well, okay, he's actually named after Oscar Wilde (because he's gray! Â _The Picture of Dorian Gray_! Â And it turns out he's a pissy little witch, just like a certain aforementioned Irishman, so it's even more appropriate). Â But I've still been involved with movie festivals for a decade (as of this spring! Â Whoa! Â I can't believe it's been that long!), and I'll be starting my annual month of spending my weekends in a small room talking to people over the phone about what is in this year's film festival next weekend, so movies will be in the forefront of my mind for the next month.


 oh...I like your idea even better!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 27, 2013)

Oscars, yes! How fun would that be? Lot's of neat things you could do for that. Jewelry, makeup, movie tickets...fun, fun, fun!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oscars, yes! How fun would that be? Lot's of neat things you could do for that. Jewelry, makeup, movie tickets...fun, fun, fun!


 Also...delicious gourmet popcorn! Glitzy necklaces! Hollywood Bombshell lipsticks! Something cool for your Oscar parties! I could see this working out very well for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we already saw one brand from the luxury box show up in the regular box, so I could totally see Deborah Lippmann showing up in this one since the Grammy awards are also in February, and most of her polishes have music-related (and usually rock) names.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh man, I was looking up reviews for the Popsugar box, and I really really love the stuff you guys have gotten... MINUS the past two boxes which would not have been worth the price for me. Before those two though the boxes seemed awesome! I am hoping maybe this next one will appeal to me more.

Is there a waitlist for this sub? Anyone know how long the wait is? I'm guessing you can't just sign up after you find out what they are sending out like you can with some other subs.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, I was looking up reviews for the Popsugar box, and I really really love the stuff you guys have gotten... MINUS the past two boxes which would not have been worth the price for me. Before those two though the boxes seemed awesome! I am hoping maybe this next one will appeal to me more.
> 
> Is there a waitlist for this sub? Anyone know how long the wait is? I'm guessing you can't just sign up after you find out what they are sending out like you can with some other subs.


 Right now the website says that subscriptions start with the February box so it doesn't sound like there is a wait list right now.  There was a wait list toward the end of the year after a couple of great boxes, so technically there is always a chance that they will have a wait list again.

They do not officially release the contents until 2 weeks or so after the boxes ship.  No one knows what will be in them until spoilers start showing up online, and by then it is too late to order that month's box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember that! Sometimes it _can_ be hard to find "instant" excitement in PS boxes/items until you get a feel for the products. The GoVino glasses are an excellent example - I work at a mall and one of the boutiques we have sells the champagne flutes; I remember being very skeptical when I first saw them. Since receiving the wine version in our boxes, though, I've used them quite frequently and would actually re-purchase!
> 
> One of the main reasons to subscribe to such services (vs. spending that money on "something you want") is to discover and try new products that you may not have reached for on your own. I know you described before how you calculate your personal value on each box, and that's what I do as well - until I feel PS lets me down on that end, I'll be a subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed 1000%! I've been subscribed since day one.. and on opening the box (with or without spoilers) I'm never all THAT excited about anything in it (not that I hate things - just rarely get the OMG moment from September).. but after a few uses I become OBSESSED! The socks that we got a few months back.. the GoVino glasses.. the Bodum mugs.. both work out DVDs.. the watch.. even the tote bag from the first box... all of them were SO boring to me at first but now they are honestly some of my favorite things I own! There have definitely been some items that totally missed the mark for me, and still do (the diffuser, candles, soap -- and that's just me.. others thought they were great!) but each box has had at least one or two things that I end up absolutly loving and that's what keeps me coming back!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed 1000%! I've been subscribed since day one.. and on opening the box (with or without spoilers) I'm never all THAT excited about anything in it (not that I hate things - just rarely get the OMG moment from September).. but after a few uses I become OBSESSED! The socks that we got a few months back.. the GoVino glasses.. the Bodum mugs.. both work out DVDs.. the watch.. even the tote bag from the first box... all of them were SO boring to me at first but now they are honestly some of my favorite things I own! There have definitely been some items that totally missed the mark for me, and still do (the diffuser, candles, soap -- and that's just me.. others thought they were great!) but each box has had at least one or two things that I end up absolutly loving and that's what keeps me coming back!


 I always love the little snacks too, even if they aren't so tasty, (although I've become addicted to the Pirate's Booty), they're usually perfect to take to work or class. Also...movie tickets?? I loved that! "Honey, we HAVE to go to this movie because we have tickets already." It took the "oh, $20 to see a movie I can get online in a few months is just too wasteful" out of the equation. As much as I'm sometimes "disappointed," I don't know if it will ever be to the degree that I would consider canceling.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2013)

About movie tickets: if you go to a lot if movies, check out MoviePass! I've had it for, oh, a month or two, and I find myself seeing a whole lot more movies since I just pay $35 a month, and i don't get upset when i see a crappy movie since i'm not wasting money on a specific movie. One big catch: I think you have to have an iPhone.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> About movie tickets: if you go to a lot if movies, check out MoviePass! I've had it for, oh, a month or two, and I find myself seeing a whole lot more movies since I just pay $35 a month, and i don't get upset when i see a crappy movie since i'm not wasting money on a specific movie. One big catch: I think you have to have an iPhone.


Hmm...I don't have an iPhone but I do have a smartphone...but after a little digging, it sounds like the app will be available on the Android system "soon" (whatever that means). Perhaps in time for summer? More free time + air conditioning sounds like a recipe for lots of movies for me! I don't go very often mostly because it costs so much, but I think I would way more often if there wasn't the guilt factor (I'd feel guilty for NOT going). The only downside is that you have to convince whoever you're going with to shell out the cash for full price tickets or a membership as well. Of course, there's nothing wrong with going alone either, especially when every time does not have to be an epic "experience" since you have unlimited access.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will be box #4 for me. I like the rest hollywood idea mentioned above


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the hollywood idea too. I'm still disappointed that they won't exchange my stained watch from January, but I'm going to be hopeful that this box will make up for it. Fingers crossed!

After my prepaid months end in March, I might do Golden Tote or something fun with clothes if I don't keep this sub. I feel like I end up with a lot of accessory type items from these subs and I need to branch out more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the idea of the hollywood theme too, I hate that there are no spoilers and we have to wait and wait till someone gets one on here to see whats in it. lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 30, 2013)

So what was wrong with your watch?



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the hollywood idea too. I'm still disappointed that they won't exchange my stained watch from January, but I'm going to be hopeful that this box will make up for it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> After my prepaid months end in March, I might do Golden Tote or something fun with clothes if I don't keep this sub. I feel like I end up with a lot of accessory type items from these subs and I need to branch out more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 30, 2013)

It had a gross looking gray splotch on the white watch band. I emailed them a picture of the watch in the packaging so they could see that the watch had a stain before I opened it. They said they couldn't refund due to damaged packaging (which was not what had happened). I emailed them again, explaining again what had happened and I never heard back. Other people who posted in the PS thread got re-sent or could exchange a watch, but apparently I don't count to them or something.

It's okay, I'll take my money to another sub when this one runs out. But I hope the next two months are good so it still feels worth the money I already spent on it. Hope for February!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 1, 2013)

My February payment is pending today on my credit card ... PopSugar is inconsistent as usual.  *Hopefully *that means the boxes will ship a little earlier this month??


----------



## PoisonMegz (Feb 1, 2013)

My charge came up as pending today too.  Hopefully that means it will ship soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my January one on waitlist though and only got it a few days ago...so it would seem so fast to me if it shipped soon. I love the hollywood idea! but I am hoping for something awesomely Vday related too.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 1, 2013)

Hoping they pull a December and ship early. Of course I guess I always hope that.


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 1, 2013)

I was charged today.kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 1, 2013)

Whoa, we are "processing"!!! I think they want them to be delivered by Valentines Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am pretty sure they'll ship them next week!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, we are "processing"!!! I think they want them to be delivered by Valentines Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am pretty sure they'll ship them next week!


 
I hope so!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

My box shows shipped but there is no tracking # and on the order page it still says in process so I am not sure are they or aren't they shipped lol


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry meant to put this on the sample society thread, before dinner time mommy brain))


----------



## brandyk (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is processing too. I couldn't bear the thought of missing out, so I signed up for it. I figured it couldn't be worse than the January box (I could be wrong!!) but I also have people I can gift to. And two crazy kids who are wild wild wild about packages. 

I am hoping for V-day theme but I also just love the idea of oscars theme. I don't even watch awards shows but the idea of it as a theme for a box really appeals to me. Basically y'all totally enabled my signup.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm hopeful for an early arrival...I'm cutting down on sub addiction but I can't get rid of popsugar


----------



## Eleda (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm hopeful for an early arrival...I'm cutting down on sub addiction but I can't get rid of popsugar


 I cancelled all except Popsugar. Also bought one gift box of februaryYyuzen, but did not subscribe. I will probably end up having only PS unless something else super exciting emerges in sub universe, like Lucky mag monthly box subscription or Vogue monthly box of stuff, lol.


----------



## maleia91 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am excited for this box. It will be my 3rd one, and while the first 2 were good, IMO, I think the Feb. box will be better. I was so excited to see that I was charged and processing today, but hope the future boxes will stay consistent in charging on the first of the month.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Feb 2, 2013)

Got charged from my February box today, Maybe an early shipping??


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope so! Mine says processing, hopefully they learned from last months slow shipping and send early so we don't have to wait till almost the end of the month to get our boxes.


----------



## JessP (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is processing as well, yay! I do hope they ship early this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLovee (Feb 2, 2013)

I was charged on 1/31 and my PS account says processing.  I'm so excited.  Hoping I'm not forced to wait until the last day of the month to get my box.  Like I did for January.


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

I was charged for this back in November and it's processing...yay! This is my first box!!


----------



## JessP (Feb 2, 2013)

> I was charged for this back in November and it's processing...yay! This is my first box!!


Aw yay! I'm excited for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Feb 2, 2013)

Yay! Thanks!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Uh oh. My debit card expired in January and I forgot to log in and change it. They sent me an e-mail and I fixed it immediately but I don't have a charge yet. Hopefully it's just because it's the weekend.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2013)

> Uh oh. My debit card expired in January and I forgot to log in and change it. They sent me an e-mail and I fixed it immediately but I don't have a charge yet. Hopefully it's just because it's the weekend.


 A similar thing happened to me a few months ago. It just took them a couple of days to re-run the card. I think they might have to manually do them when you have to update, which means a little delay.


----------



## ashleyxo (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been charged and mine says processing! yayy!

I'm excited for this box. It seems they are shipping earlier than usual. Makes me think there will be some fun Valentines stuff


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2013)

Early charging suggests earlier shipping and hopefully earlier arrival. My guess is the box contains V-day goodies.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Early charging suggests earlier shipping and hopefully earlier arrival. My guess is the box contains V-day goodies.


I sure hope so! I love my husband but he is the worst at V-day shopping and surprises. Lol.


----------



## GirlWithGloves (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you mean that people could exchange the watch color that they received and didn't like for their actual color preference? I have a white one, prefer black, since for me, white clothing = white gym socks.


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can taste my chocolate now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 3, 2013)

I was charged on Feb.1 and my status, too, says "processing". Probably they are aiming to get the boxes to us for 2/14... Also, I found that the editors' "must haves" often provide hints to some of the items in the coming boxes... If that holds, I wouldn't mind getting a Bodum French press, a "nourishing lip balm" and a "bright scarf"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

> I was charged on Feb.1 and my status, too, says "processing". Probably they are aiming to get the boxes to us for 2/14... Also, I found that the editors' "must haves" often provide hints to some of the items in the coming boxes... If that holds, I wouldn't mind getting a Bodum French press, a "nourishing lip balm" and a "bright scarf"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would enjoy all of those items as well! I'm excited about the prospect of our boxes arriving earlier than usual - looking forward to a fab February box for sure!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged on Feb.1 and my status, too, says "processing". Probably they are aiming to get the boxes to us for 2/14... Also, I found that the editors' "must haves" often provide hints to some of the items in the coming boxes... If that holds, I wouldn't mind getting a Bodum French press, a "nourishing lip balm" and a "bright scarf"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is the link for this chatter?


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the link for this chatter?


Found it on the main page  Betcha there is some

Emergen-C and rose-scented hand lotion
in our future.

I doubt the lip balm, but the french press and bright scarf are good bets as well.  YAY! Here's hoping!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

GASP! They are all drinking TEA!!!!!  I cannot escape tea! If you select to view the background image, you can see that one of them appears to be drinking from a tall bodum glass...

I wonder where that "brightly colored scarf" came from that Angelica is wearing...? Seems suspicious....


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GASP! They are all drinking TEA!!!!!  I cannot escape tea! If you select to view the background image, you can see that one of them appears to be drinking from a tall bodum glass...
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh.  I cannot escape it either. Make it stop.


 I'm the opposite, I'm a tea junkie and even have two full-sized cabinets in the kitchen dedicated to tea alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 3, 2013)

I doubt there will be lip balm considering we just had one in the Jan. box but there may be a French press and would not say no to a pretty scarf


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GASP! They are all drinking TEA!!!!!  I cannot escape tea! If you select to view the background image, you can see that one of them appears to be drinking from a tall bodum glass...
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyk (Feb 3, 2013)

no no no no no

i hate coffee (and we have a keurig), i hate tea, lord don't send me a freaking YELLOW scarf, and this will be like the third rose scented thing. i hate straight up rose. 

  and i get that a lot of people are psyched to have a French press. ok. fine.
  but everyone sends tea. 
 
and re the below, bestie would look GREAT in a yellow scarf.   
bestie is going to have a great v-day. she deserves it for carting my butt around while my husband is away. this is part of why i sub, to have gifts, but i still am more pleased when *i* want everything.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite, I'm a tea junkie and even have two full-sized cabinets in the kitchen dedicated to tea alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 A-HA! The tea party is for YOU then! Why didn't you tell us?


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I doubt there will be lip balm considering we just had one in the Jan. box but there may be a French press and would not say no to a pretty scarf


Agree.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no no no no no
> 
> ...


 I look like crap and a half in yellow..... So..maybe we will get a different color? Green? A pretty emerald? Hehehe!  Having a french press would make me feel all fancy pants, though I have NO idea what to do with it


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No no no, no more tea.  I swear I have received tea at least once from every sub box I have tried since October.  (except my 1 month of birchbox).  If we get more tea I am going to scream.


Giggling over here at the idea of more tea.  Cannot seem to get mad about it though...maybe I am suffering from some sort of TeaLuvin Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

I totally ordered the Skin Smart tea gift set from Tea Forte the other day lol. It's on sale in case other tea fans are interested (4 10-pack varieties + a mug). Totally wouldn't mind more tea; I'm an equal opportunity coffee and tea lover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Giggling over here at the idea of more tea.  Cannot seem to get mad about it though...maybe I am suffering from some sort of TeaLuvin Stockholm Syndrome.


I don't get mad over it, I know it is just a preference thing ... but the only tea I buy is Lipton's for iced tea (or sweet tea as it's referred to in these parts haha).  Every now and then I will drink hot tea but I don't get all exotic.  I need to find someone to take my tea forte stuff we got ...  I'd love to see some coffee and maybe some fun travel mugs or something if we had to get more ... but since we just got the bodum mugs and tea, maybe they will get away from the tea/coffee for awhile?  I'd like to get some variety away from what the other subs are doing


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

Actually, I like variety and trying new things, but the Tea thing really is getting a little nutty. I never would have guessed so many subs would send me Tea.  I like pretending there is a tea conspiracy and that all of our customer service woes are due to Tea and Vinyasa yoga breaks ;-)


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 3, 2013)

You are probably right on the lip balm, but I can never get enough lip balms / glosses In addition to the Epicuren in the Jan box, we also had the Mor Macaron a few boxes back... On that note, I wouldn't mind having some of those yummy-looking macarons they have on the table - that'll be a perfect Valentine's Day treat!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I totally ordered the Skin Smart tea gift set from Tea Forte the other day lol. It's on sale in case other tea fans are interested (4 10-pack varieties + a mug). Totally wouldn't mind more tea; I'm an equal opportunity coffee and tea lover


I am a coffee lover, but would not mind some more of that Tea Forte White Ambrosia. I am "in love" with this flavor and already ordered a canister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 3, 2013)

> I am a coffee lover, but would not mind some more of that Tea Forte White Ambrosia. I am "in love" with this flavor and already ordered a canister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh, I've not tried that kind yet - how would you describe it? I ordered the Skin Smart set in part because of the Cherry Marzipan tea which sounds delish!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I like variety and trying new things, but the Tea thing really is getting a little nutty. I never would have guessed so many subs would send me Tea.  I like pretending there is a tea conspiracy and that all of our customer service woes are due to Tea and Vinyasa yoga breaks ;-)


Exhibit A: https://sugarinc-a.akamaihd.net/v1736/themes/onsugar_themes/musthave/imgs/backgrounds/meet-our-editors-2013-01-29.jpg

And she is CLEARLY thinking about tea (yes, I realize I have gone overboard and probably need a cup of that Ambrosia since I have not tried it yet)

https://sugarinc-a.akamaihd.net/v1736/themes/onsugar_themes/musthave/imgs/backgrounds/meet-lisa-2013-01-29.jpg


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 3, 2013)

I think a lot of people must have cancelled because they are pushing the sub hard on their main pages and saying they only have 150 Feb boxes left.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I've not tried that kind yet - how would you describe it? I ordered the Skin Smart set in part because of the Cherry Marzipan tea which sounds delish!


This is the perfect combination of coconut and vanilla but not over-powering at all. If you are a coconut lover, you'll like this one. Also, I find a hint of honey / sweetness in it... really nice! Let me know how you like the Cherry Marzipan - it does sound delicious.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a tea junkie too, although I typically stick to loose leaf. Coffee...can't drink, but hubby and two of my teens are regular imbibers. It all gets used at our house. Not a fan of yellow...looks terrible on me too.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the bodium French press, it's how I make my coffee everyday.  Once u have a French press, you'll never use a coffee maker again.  If your going to use a french press please ground your own beans- I think it makes all the difference in the world.  The aroma is intoxicating..


----------



## Sundsgn (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm a newbie here,  but love sub boxes and decided I wanted to join the conversations!  In regards to all the tea talk tonight, I am ordering from tea forte, from the December box...Does anyone remember if there were any codes for discounts, or would that be expired already?

Thanks!


----------



## cdelpercio (Feb 3, 2013)

There were no codes for tea forte unfortunately. I absolutely love them and ended up spending $60 on tea after that box -____-. They do have a loyalty program though! You get 5% of every purchase towards future purchases.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 3, 2013)

coke zero for moi!

also, i think that houndstooth/tweed jacket is a monstrosity.

they could send instead

whitestrips instead. to compensate for all the tea everyone has to suck down.
 
or truvia/stevia/nectresse. 
 
i will drink tea in exchange for NOT GETTING A YELLOW SCARF
but whatever, i'm in for it and i am not going to peek in advance. i want to be surprised.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No no no, no more tea.  I swear I have received tea at least once from every sub box I have tried since October.  (except my 1 month of birchbox).  If we get more tea I am going to scream.


 DITTO!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't mind tea but I don't drink coffee. The boyfriend would be tickled if we got a french press, I on the other hand have just trained him to use the keurig so I can put the french press we have away so it's not just hanging out on my counter... lol

I think macaroons would be cool as a v day food but not sure how mass produced macaroons would taste...


----------



## KayEss (Feb 4, 2013)

Hoping all the speculation is wrong. I don't drink tea OR coffee, so those would be losers for me. They did tea in December and cocoa in January, so hopefully they don't do a coffee press for February, though that would follow the trend. However, I wouldn't mind a scarf in pretty much any color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Feb 4, 2013)

i've gotten 4 popsugar boxes in the past but cancelled.  now my sister ordered me to feb box for my birthday..so ill like anything i get because i didn't pay for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love to get a small box of french macarons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

Even better than a pack of macarons: one of those adorable itty bitty boxes in the shape of one.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

I really want more fashion, beauty and home/ lifestyle items this time though would not say no to macaroons lol


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is processing as of today. It's part of a 3 month so no charge date. I would take the macaroons for sure. I don't even know anyone I could give a french press to so hopefully not. Though someone once told me you could use it for loose tea... Hopefully nothing to pink for February and a little less food. Oh and please no yellow scarf. I'm a reddish blonde with the skin tone to match. If I put that yellow on I will look like I have a liver disease. Yikes!


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been processing since the 1st, I'm getting 2 boxes due to me trying to find how to get waitlisted and in the process bought a second February box!  I'm hoping for  more  fashion, beauty and home/ lifestyle items as well...little less nibblish stuff and more useful things such as a scarf, I would not say no to more lip balm, a french press sounds interesting though I think it would not be utilized at my house since we are Keurig freaks!!!  I've loved all my PS boxes so far, I've never really been disappointed!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

Not to sound like a grammar nazi but macar*OO*ns are the coconut cookies, while macar*O*ns are the french almond delicacies we're talking about here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly, the thing I'd love the most (as a February "must-have") is a deep-conditioning hair mask. It has been so DRY here lately, and I keep putting argan oil over everything and then looking like a limp stringy mess. I have a $$$ one from Alterna but it has these weird micro beads that sometimes don't fully pop or rinse out. So I find them when I'm doing my hair. Ugh. This means I don't want to throw down more money yet, but I'd really love to try a good new product.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

Google it I am talking about macaroons, the colorful ones that I grew up with ( being European) regardless of what was being talked about here)))


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

You may be right of the US spelling though like the difference between football and soccer


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Google it I am talking about macaroons, the colorful ones that I grew up with ( being European) regardless of what was being talked about here)))


 I grew up in Europe too and finally moved to the US last year. I am no stranger to macarons since I used to have them quite often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I googled just like you suggested and here's what came up as the first result.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

That's what we called them and I agree it says macarons in Wi but I am saying that's how WE spelled it at out bakeries, and if you google macaroons the colorful ones come up as well, no problem though the whole point is to have fun here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You may be right of the US spelling though like the difference between football and soccer


   There's no soccer and football difference here either since the French word for it is also Macaron (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron)


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

I will keep calling them as I learned lets have fun here)


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will keep calling them as I learned lets have fun here)


 By all means, but when you try to correct someone on a factual term make sure your version is actually correct  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not trying to correct you just friendly telling you that there are people in some parts of the world ( other than France) calling it that and that's why it also come up googling, I am not looking for arguments I come here for a bit of fun and was just simply telling you my version


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not trying to correct you just friendly telling you that there are people in some parts of the world ( other than France) calling it that and that's why it also come up googling, I am not looking for arguments I come here for a bit of fun and was just simply telling you my version


 Well, here's your own quote where you basically say that in Europe you call it macaroons:

_"Google it I am talking about macaroons, the colorful ones that I grew up with ( being European) regardless of what was being talked about here)))"_

I'm not sure which european country you are originally from but in France, Germany, Spain, Croatia, Italy, Netherlands, Russia, Poland, Portugal, Finland and Sweden they are called macarons with one o. So you are the one who generalized everything under the _"I'm european and in europe we call them macaroons, go google it girl"_. I'm also here to have fun but you were the one with the wrong attitude here and adding a bunch of smileys to your sentences doesn't make them look any less snarky.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry if I offended you I want to drop this as I sincerely had good intentions and there is no need to continue on


----------



## Eleda (Feb 4, 2013)

As much as macarons would be great in the box, it's perishable so 10 to 15 day journey, will not stand a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually cooked them myself 3 years ago when I got mad about these little treats. I did them 3 times and only one time they were perfect. This almond paste is so hard to do right with egg whites, I still have a great recipe somewhere. I dream to visit Laduree one day...


----------



## JessP (Feb 4, 2013)

If they're sending boxes out early because they want us to have them by Valentine's Day, I wonder what kinds of V-Day things they might include?

Thinking of popular Valentine's Day gifts:

Chocolate - is a given, this could be anything

Something cuddly - could be the scarf

Flowers - rose-scented product (I think this was speculated earlier?)

Candles?

Dinner and a movie? Although that would be similar to the PopUp Pantry/movie tickets done already.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as macarons would be great in the box, it's perishable so 10 to 15 day journey, will not stand a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I actually cooked them myself 3 years ago when I got mad about these little treats. I did them 3 times and only one time they were perfect. This almond paste is so hard to do right with egg whites, I still have a great recipe somewhere. I dream to visit Laduree one day...


 I have just made them for the first time last week and they ended up sticking to the silicone pad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If they're sending boxes out early because they want us to have them by Valentine's Day, I wonder what kinds of V-Day things they might include?

Thinking of popular Valentine's Day gifts:

Chocolate - is a given, this could be anything

Something cuddly - could be the scarf

Flowers - rose-scented product (I think this was speculated earlier?)

Candles?

Dinner and a movie? Although that would be similar to the PopUp Pantry/movie tickets done already.

Any other thoughts?

 

You know what would be nice? Since they love to send us all of those discount codes and vouchers, it would be cool if they sent us something like a free bouquet from 1-800-flowers or a similar flower delivery service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have just made them for the first time last week and they ended up sticking to the silicone pad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 They are tricky to make, if they fall flat, they are basically ruined, i know. I ordered them twice online, one place was la bourdick from boston, the other one was these http://www.pistaciavera.com/store/product.php?productid=16&amp;cat=7&amp;page=1, la burdick does not have them. I thought back then they were reasonably priced and tasted good.

I wonder if we get perfume in this box?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

How do I cancel PS? I don't see anywhere on the site, so just call/email them?

Sadly, I think this is my last PS box.


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 4, 2013)

All of that sounds good to me. Hopefully it is a better themed box than the New Years one.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they're sending boxes out early because they want us to have them by Valentine's Day, I wonder what kinds of V-Day things they might include?
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I cancel PS? I don't see anywhere on the site, so just call/email them?
> 
> Sadly, I think this is my last PS box.


 Click on your "billing" info, at the bottom of the screen theres the option to cancel.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are tricky to make, if they fall flat, they are basically ruined, i know. I ordered them twice online, one place was la bourdick from boston, the other one was these http://www.pistaciavera.com/store/product.php?productid=16&amp;cat=7&amp;page=1, la burdick does not have them. I thought back then they were reasonably priced and tasted good.
> 
> I wonder if we get perfume in this box?


Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click on your "billing" info, at the bottom of the screen theres the option to cancel.


 Thank youuu!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


 I work about 4 blocks from there and I keep thinking I will walk over on my lunch some day. Now, I'm even more motivated...their website made me drool!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they're sending boxes out early because they want us to have them by Valentine's Day, I wonder what kinds of V-Day things they might include?
> 
> ...


Hmm since they have done books in the past maybe 50 shades of grey?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm since they have done books in the past maybe 50 shades of grey?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


 I hope not!! Definitely cancelling then! Awful books - but I'm one of those people who cave in &amp; read things to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


 Oh! How lucky you are!!! I am jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking through Internet high and low for good places to buy affordable macarons, and that's when I found them!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work about 4 blocks from there and I keep thinking I will walk over on my lunch some day. Now, I'm even more motivated...their website made me drool


 Let us know if you do visit how you like it. I really liked the macarons from them. And the packaging was beautiful, I still have the box to keep my essential oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 4, 2013)

My account's processing! Really hope this means that shipping will start ASAP!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exhibit A: https://sugarinc-a.akamaihd.net/v1736/themes/onsugar_themes/musthave/imgs/backgrounds/meet-our-editors-2013-01-29.jpg
> ...


Know what would be really cool!  One of those serving trays on the table.  Perfect "must have home" item since no home item was included in the January box.


----------



## classybroad (Feb 5, 2013)

Very excited this is my first box!! My husband bought me a 3 month for Christmas and Jan was sold out. I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can check fedex and track by using reference number (which is your subscription number) - They just sent my shipping info to Fedex yesterday and the weight is 2.4 lbs


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind tea but I don't drink coffee. The boyfriend would be tickled if we got a french press, I on the other hand have just trained him to use the keurig so I can put the french press we have away so it's not just hanging out on my counter... lol
> 
> I think macaroons would be cool as a v day food but not sure how mass produced macaroons would taste...


 Ha! I just did the EXACT opposite!! Trained my boyfriend to use the french press so I could put the keurig away! Hahaha it was taking up way too much room in my tiny kitchen.. too funny!

Pleaasseeee no more candles/diffusers/perfume/anything overly smelly!! I've hated the scents of everything we've gotten in the past!!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heavensent8480* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can check fedex and track by using reference number (which is your subscription number) - They just sent my shipping info to Fedex yesterday and the weight is 2.4 lbs


Thanks! I just did that and for mine, too, the shipment info was sent to Fedex on 2/4; same weight of 2.4 lbs...


----------



## brokenship (Feb 5, 2013)

I



> I hope not!! Definitely cancelling then! Awful books - but I'm one of those people who cave in &amp; read things to see what all the hype is about.Â


 I definitely would be upset about them too, I don't think they're appropriate to give to everyone who subscribes. Same with the perfume idea, perfume seems too personal and many people will be disappointed in the scent. I would kill for a French press however.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 5, 2013)

Plus, that book is "old", the hype for it has died down, and I don't believe a movie for it is coming out soon so I doubt they'd send it. 

I hope they do send macarons, I've always wanted to try them but am too cheap to shell out $1.60 for one without knowing if it's worth it or not. (That's the cheapest that I've found in my city, there's a place right down the road from me that charges $4!)


----------



## tdero (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I definitely would be upset about them too, I don't think they're appropriate to give to everyone who subscribes. Same with the perfume idea, perfume seems too personal and many people will be disappointed in the scent.
> ...


 
yeah... that book would not be appropriate for everyone who subscribes. I could see a lot of parents with CS issues if they sent that book to their teenage daughters : /

they'll probably send something having to do with chocolate, rose type item (like a coupon or lotion scent) something for the home like a valentines date night, etc. If they did perfume, it'd probably be the high ticket item, and everything else in the box would probably be chocolate with lots of coupons haha. But, it is too personal as scents smell different on all people, so, like you, I doubt it.



> Originally Posted by *Heavensent8480* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can check fedex and track by using reference number (which is your subscription number) - They just sent my shipping info to Fedex yesterday and the weight is 2.4 lbs


This is going to be my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I tried to look it up by reference number on Fedex and it said not found... I guess this means my shipping info hasn't been sent, since all of my shipping info is correct?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ha! I just did the EXACT opposite!! Trained my boyfriend to use the french press so I could put the keurig away! Hahaha it was taking up way too much room in my tiny kitchen.. too funny!
> ...


 That is too funny!! Mine make such a mess with the french press I just couldn't take it anymore coffee grounds all over my counter every morning, it's like he was asking me to yell at him lolol


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Plus, *that book is "old"*, the hype for it has died down, and I don't believe a movie for it is coming out soon so I doubt they'd send it.
> 
> I hope they do send macarons, I've always wanted to try them but am too cheap to shell out $1.60 for one without knowing if it's worth it or not. (That's the cheapest that I've found in my city, there's a place right down the road from me that charges $4!)


 Good point, since everyone who wanted to read it have probably already read it by now.

The last book they sent out was brand new so there was a much lower chance of that.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmm...I still haven't been charged and I'm not "Processing" yet. I could kick myself for not updating my card! Come on, Popsugar! Take my money!!!


----------



## nellswell (Feb 5, 2013)

I was charged on Friday. I immediately sent an email asking if it was possible to reverse the charges (I figured that was a long shot, but...) and letting them know I needed to cancel. No response yet.





I have really mixed feelings about PSMH -- I was "meh" on the January box (my first) but would be lying if I said I wasn't the teensiest bit excited about one more box.



 Still, this especially is not a good financial month for us and I can't justify keeping my subscription what with the high-ish price, the sporadic billing/shipping, the apparent lack of CS, etc.

Does anyone have a phone number for them? Or can anybody tell me about how long it takes on average to receive a response to an email?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2013)

Usually they respond with 48 business hours- not including weekends!! You should hear something today.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


 I love that place!  I've been 3 times and have never been disappointed.  It takes me over an hour to get there because I no longer live in Columbus...If I did, I would be going there a lot more.  (Was going to post a pic, but it won't let me!! I think it's because I'm still a new member.)


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 6, 2013)

Debating on whether to cancel my gym membership or psmh next month...i haven't been to the gym all month...i can't afford both anymore.


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine says processing!

My subscription number does not work as a fedex reference number yet, but I am on the West Coast so ours usually get sent out last.


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm estimating mine will be shipped the 9th or 10th. And maybe be here the 14th or 15th.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Debating on whether to cancel my gym membership or psmh next month...i haven't been to the gym all month...i can't afford both anymore.


 Ughhhh don't remind me.. I haven't been in about 6 months! I can't bring myself to cancel... every month I tell myself that I deserve to have the $60 taken from me as punishment for being lazy


----------



## RDolph (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ughhhh don't remind me.. I haven't been in about 6 months! I can't bring myself to cancel... every month I tell myself that I deserve to have the $60 taken from me as punishment for being lazy


 I just cancelled. I didn't go anymore, and couldn't justify the $50/month. I cried after cancelling though.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been thinking the opposite- I really need to join a gym again. I need to cut down on subscriptions and bite the bullet &amp; sign back up. Summer is right around the corner...


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys may want to check out gympact if you need extra motivation to go to the gym.  I work out in my home gym, but it is great for those of you with gym memberships.  www.gym-pact.com


----------



## tanyamib (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently signed up back a gym membership (the most expensive one I could find) to motivate myself to workout. The gym pact looks great to me. Thanks kitnmitns! =)


----------



## PoisonMegz (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


 Oh! So glad I follow this now I have a photo shoot that is bringing me to Columbus, OH on the 23rd.  Can I message you for more recommendations?


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy to help! I use a bunch of different strategies to motivate myself?  I also use earndit, sparkpeople, and everymove for motivation.  I use those each in a different way to get myself to movvvvvvvvve. ;-)  I am always on the lookout for new strategies, that is how I knew about gympact.


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha i like your way of thinking kerryliz!


----------



## PBandJilly (Feb 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning! 2.4 lbs...sounds like a light box.


----------



## onebizeebee (Feb 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Just got a shipping notice. ðŸ˜„


----------



## DiorAdora (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got shipping info !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 6, 2013)

same here!


----------



## Sundsgn (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were no codes for tea forte unfortunately. I absolutely love them and ended up spending $60 on tea after that box -____-. They do have a loyalty program though! You get 5% of every purchase towards future purchases.


Thanks for letting me know...i ordered anyway!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay shipping notice!!!  Now I only have to wait another million days for it to actually get here!  LOL


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha I know right! I was like yay its shipped but wait it won't get here for an eternity still.



> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay shipping notice!!!  Now I only have to wait another million days for it to actually get here!  LOL


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice but know it usually takes a few days to actually begin shipment. How long typically to east coast?


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice!!! But who knows when it will actually arrive at my doorstep...


----------



## RDolph (Feb 6, 2013)

This was my earliest shipping ever! It takes a full week and a day to get to me, so I will have mine on Valentine's Day!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey of everyone with boxes shipped, I hope the low weight means cute little treasures like make up, jewelery, clothing etc.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 6, 2013)

For everyone I meant


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it possible to erase posts meant to write yeyyy for everyone and the autocorrect messed it up again lol anyways happy for you guys with boxes shipped was the gist of it


----------



## elb622 (Feb 6, 2013)

Still no shipping email for and was charged on the 1st.  I can usually track using the reference # even before I get my email, but not this time.  It has been taking around 10 days for me to get mine in GA, so no Valentines gift for me =(


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 6, 2013)

No shipping e-mail, but

Shipments
Charged
Shipped On
Tracking
February Must Have Box
$30.00
Processing
Processing


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 6, 2013)

SOOO EXCITED FOR SPOILERS- I'm thinking we'll see the first one on Saturday if some peeps got their shipping notice today... YAY!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh mine says billing hold again even though my card is fine. I emailed them to ask what's up but I'm guessing I'll miss this box. As I always miss the good ones (I missed September!), this one will probably be magnificent. If it isn't, I'll cancel because all this hassle with the billing is useless if I hate the products anyway.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 6, 2013)

Popsugar has really made me happy shipping boxes out early.  I really would like it if subs did not all seem to focus on shipping mid-month. It would be nice to have them staggered, instead of all them seemingly coming at once.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 6, 2013)

No shipping for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carthart (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine says shipped on the 4th. This is my first box. Does anybody know how long it usually takes to get to NJ?


----------



## KayEss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carthart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says shipped on the 4th. This is my first box. Does anybody know how long it usually takes to get to NJ?


 I'm on the west coast, but from what I've heard it usually takes a LONG time (ten days maybe?) to reach that part of the country. PopSugar ships to the furthest subscribers first to negate this effect a bit though, so we'll probably all end up getting the packages more or less around the same time. That's what they aim for anyway.


----------



## carthart (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh that's foreevvvver!! 




 Thanks !


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carthart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says shipped on the 4th. This is my first box. Does anybody know how long it usually takes to get to NJ?


 Mine usually take 7 days to get to Delaware.


----------



## hellosusiemoo (Feb 6, 2013)

I live in nyc, last time i think over the weekend on monday and tuesday, it said it arrived to NJ. I forgot when i received my shipping info though, so sorry I can't tell you that ): but i do expect it to arrive to NJ on Monday or Tuesday. I expect the box to come around Wednesday or Thursday. Hopefully Wednesday! Or before that would be awesome!


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping email for and was charged on the 1st.  I can usually track using the reference # even before I get my email, but not this time.  It has been taking around 10 days for me to get mine in GA, so no Valentines gift for me =(


Same here. It won't track by reference and still no shipping notice. It takes about 10-12 days for me to get it here in Louisiana. It drives me crazy! The January box took 2 weeks! I'm getting anxious!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 6, 2013)

> Mine says shipped on the 4th. This is my first box. Does anybody know how long it usually takes to get to NJ?


 I'm in NJ and it usually takes 6 to 7 days from when it says picked up/arrived at Fedex location (not shipment info sent) for it to be delivered to me.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the bodium French press, it's how I make my coffee everyday.  Once u have a French press, you'll never use a coffee maker again.  If your going to use a french press please ground your own beans- I think it makes all the difference in the world.  The aroma is intoxicating..


 I'm not a tea or coffee drinker, but I recently discovered ground cocoa - you brew it just like coffee (it is roasted, dried ground cocoa beans).  Totally my new go-to drink, and I'd love a bodum press. I had a cheapo Ikea french press that I shattered when pressing too hard - doh!  While brewing Crio Bru in a coffee maker works, French press is the best to get the most chocolate-y goodness. BTW, I'm not a Crio Bru shill - I just looooove their product and hope they succeed. Mouth feel of coffee, tastes like dark chocolate, without the cals or fat. Yum! (www.criobru.com). If we get presses I am bringing it to work!


----------



## carthart (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 7, 2013)

That sounds amazing- my mouth is watering- I'm in!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not a tea or coffee drinker, but I recently discovered ground cocoa - you brew it just like coffee (it is roasted, dried ground cocoa beans).  Totally my new go-to drink, and I'd love a bodum press. I had a cheapo Ikea french press that I shattered when pressing too hard - doh!  While brewing Crio Bru in a coffee maker works, French press is the best to get the most chocolate-y goodness. BTW, I'm not a Crio Bru shill - I just looooove their product and hope they succeed. Mouth feel of coffee, tastes like dark chocolate, without the cals or fat. Yum! (www.criobru.com). If we get presses I am bringing it to work!


 Totally checking this out...I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not a tea or coffee drinker, but I recently discovered ground cocoa - you brew it just like coffee (it is roasted, dried ground cocoa beans).  Totally my new go-to drink, and I'd love a bodum press. I had a cheapo Ikea french press that I shattered when pressing too hard - doh!  While brewing Crio Bru in a coffee maker works, French press is the best to get the most chocolate-y goodness. BTW, I'm not a Crio Bru shill - I just looooove their product and hope they succeed. Mouth feel of coffee, tastes like dark chocolate, without the cals or fat. Yum! (www.criobru.com). If we get presses I am bringing it to work!





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally checking this out...I've never heard of such a thing!


 same. actually just ordered something. Sounds very promising!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally got charged yesterday! No shipping info, but it did change to processing.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> same. actually just ordered something. Sounds very promising!


 This site is so bad for my wallet! I just ordered too. At least this fits in the grocery budget!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 7, 2013)

still no shipping for me


----------



## gejag (Feb 7, 2013)

Excited that so many have "shipping" status already; seems the earliest ever...I am in Chicago and have been "processing" for a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in Detroit &amp; I've been processing too for a week. It seems like us mid-westerns all get shipped at the same time- usually a couple days after the first wave- I think today will be our day for shipping notices- Staying Positive!!


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 7, 2013)

In Louisiana. Still no shipping notice. AH! Getting excited!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 7, 2013)

Just received an email that my box has shipped!  Please, NO MORE Epicuren products, or items I can purchase at my local grocery store (marshmallows)!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice. It left CA yesterday...If it goes as it has in the past, I'll have it on the 13th.


----------



## xheidi (Feb 7, 2013)

Still not shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PoisonMegz (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today, also said 2.4 lbs.  Also a notice about delays due to Mardi Gras however I don't think mine will have to travel through those areas.


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is still processingðŸ˜‚


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Detroit &amp; I've been processing too for a week. It seems like us mid-westerns all get shipped at the same time- usually a couple days after the first wave- I think today will be our day for shipping notices- Staying Positive!!


 I'm in Northern Michigan and I'm still processing too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone follow #popsugar on instagram?

There's a pic of Brandi Milloy filming.  Looks like Bodum mugs are there.  No evidence of a PS box in the pic.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 7, 2013)

​


> I'm in Northern Michigan and I'm still processing too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I love northern michigan, where do you live? I grew up spending my summers on Walloon Lake and I moved up there for a couple years after college- Ahhhh it was the life ;-)


----------



## Sundsgn (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged on Feb.1 and my status, too, says "processing". Probably they are aiming to get the boxes to us for 2/14... Also, I found that the editors' "must haves" often provide hints to some of the items in the coming boxes... If that holds, I wouldn't mind getting a Bodum French press, a "nourishing lip balm" and a "bright scarf"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't pay close attention to last months photos and editor picks....did it really have clues?? If only I had looked closer! Anyone have those photos??? lol


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not a tea or coffee drinker, but I recently discovered ground cocoa - you brew it just like coffee (it is roasted, dried ground cocoa beans).  Totally my new go-to drink, and I'd love a bodum press. I had a cheapo Ikea french press that I shattered when pressing too hard - doh!  While brewing Crio Bru in a coffee maker works, French press is the best to get the most chocolate-y goodness. BTW, I'm not a Crio Bru shill - I just looooove their product and hope they succeed. Mouth feel of coffee, tastes like dark chocolate, without the cals or fat. Yum! (www.criobru.com). If we get presses I am bringing it to work!


This sounds amazing! I'm not a coffee drinker either but my husband and I both LOVE chocolate. I'll have to check out the web site. Can you get it at stores??


----------



## tdero (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no shipping for me


I live in Texas as well and haven't received any notice of my box being shipped.  " /

EDIT: mine has shipped


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my email this morning stating that my box has shipped! &lt;3

I'm personally hoping for anything *other* than granola-esque bars, tea or soaps. I don't have anything against any of those things, but at the same time, I tend to be picky about the flavors/scents (I only really like lavender scented soaps). And I have granola-esque bars comin' out my ears due to a KlutchBox sub.

I joined because the previous boxes were so cool ~ an item in each category: beauty, lifestyle, home, etc. I wouldn't have subbed if I thought that so many boxes would consist of so many foody/drinky things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just my two cents.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 7, 2013)

Still no shipping and I'm in Louisiana so I have a feeling it will take me forever to get this month's box.


----------



## tdero (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping and I'm in Louisiana so I have a feeling it will take me forever to get this month's box.


I am in Texas and JUST now received notice, so I am sure you will shortly as your state is close to mine


----------



## Eleda (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, just found my tracking via reference!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ I love northern michigan, where do you live? I grew up spending my summers on Walloon Lake and I moved up there for a couple years after college- Ahhhh it was the life ;-)


 I've never been there!  I'm in Traverse City!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 8, 2013)

> I am in Texas and JUST now received notice, so I am sure you will shortly as your state is close to mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in Texas too and no notice for me, so jealous!


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my notice on Tuesday, but now with this storm I'm assuming I won't see it for a couple more days since it is still currently stuck in California. (lucky box! I wish I was stuck there with it. ugh!)


----------



## tdero (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Texas too and no notice for me, so jealous!


 It'll probably show up tomorrow... maybe they did it in batches based on where you live in Texas?


----------



## tdero (Feb 8, 2013)

> I got my notice on Tuesday, but now with this storm I'm assuming I won't see it for a couple more days since it is still currently stuck in California. (lucky box! I wish I was stuck there with it. ugh!)


 On Fed-Ex it has a notice about how boxes heading that way might be delayed... Though the storm is no where near me... I feel for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This site is so bad for my wallet! I just ordered too. At least this fits in the grocery budget!


 LOL. Awesome, I hope you like it. My favorite is Maracaibo..but every time they send me discount coupons I try another flavor.  At least I don't have to feel guilty about it.  This website is bad for wallets! I started out with just a birchbox...now it's birchbox, graze, ipsy, and popsugar.  Trying to decide if I should spring for another box, and if so, which one. Maybe have it sent to work so my boyfriend doesn't see more random mail coming in for me. Hahah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This sounds amazing! I'm not a coffee drinker either but my husband and I both LOVE chocolate. I'll have to check out the web site. Can you get it at stores??


 I think it depends on where you are, the website has a list of places that carry it. I'm in Chicago, and the only store that has it is down in the loop and a PIA to get to.


----------



## Kyleyz (Feb 8, 2013)

Oooh mine has left CA and headed to MI.  Hopefully in time for Valentines Day!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. Awesome, I hope you like it. My favorite is Maracaibo..but every time they send me discount coupons I try another flavor.  At least I don't have to feel guilty about it.  This website is bad for wallets! I started out with just a birchbox...now it's birchbox, graze, ipsy, and popsugar.  Trying to decide if I should spring for another box, and if so, which one. Maybe have it sent to work so my boyfriend doesn't see more random mail coming in for me. Hahah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you're going to spring for another one, I suggest Yuzen. It's quarterly, $26, and hand's down my favorite box. This quarter's is sold out, but they should be getting some more boxes by the end of Feb.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Feb 8, 2013)

My box has left Cali and headed to FL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited


----------



## ashmatia (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine still says processing..so frustrating. They charged me on the first.


----------



## JessP (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine still says processing..so frustrating. They charged me on the first.


 I hear ya, sister! I live on the west coast so those of us around here are the last boxes to ship (they start shipping boxes going out east first, then work their way over). So if you live closer to the west coast, don't fret!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally was able to track it by reference! Hooray! It left yesterday! Getting excited! Hopefully it does not disappoint!


----------



## foreverdizzy (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my shipping notice yesterday and I'm so excited! It's still stuck in CA and there's a storm brewing here so we'll see how it goes. 

I definitely just jumped on the Crio Bru bandwagon and I'm really excited to try it out. Definitely bought way too much just to get free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really think I'll love it, though, and if not, it'll make a great gift. Just an FYI to anyone else looking to buy it, if you go on their facebook page, I noticed they had coupon codes available!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 8, 2013)

I got my shipping notice! I don't think it'll make it by valentines day but soon after! AMuch quicker than last month, which I got on the 28 I believe.


----------



## alliekers (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally was able to track it by reference! Hooray! It left yesterday! Getting excited! Hopefully it does not disappoint!


 Same here when I checked today. I'm in the LA area and it looks like it left Gilroy, CA today. Hope it makes it by Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my shipping info today! Yay


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 8, 2013)

shipping updated today 






now just waiting impatiently for some spoilers!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my shipping info too... PSMH are on their way to the Midwest YAY!!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, the deceit!  I glanced at my email and was excited because I saw one that I thought read "Popsugar Shipping."  Nope, it was shopping instead.  Darn you PS for getting my hopes up.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pistacia Vera is a fabulous little bakery that I love to visit not far from home!  I particularly love to go there for brunch.  It is always exciting when I see someone link to Columbus, Ohio foods.  We aren't well known outside of Central Ohio for having great food, but we do have many nationally acclaimed restaurants and bakeries.


 


> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work about 4 blocks from there and I keep thinking I will walk over on my lunch some day. Now, I'm even more motivated...their website made me drool!


 YAY Ohio ladies!  I live in Akron but I'm in Columbus for business all the freaking time.  LOOOOVE (sarcasm font) when I have to drive down for a 15 minute meeting - 4 hours travel total.  Pistacia Vera might make it worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone have estimated arrival dates of Saturday, Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## carthart (Feb 8, 2013)

My box is in Ohio!! This stupid storm I probably won't get it for two weeks


----------



## JessP (Feb 8, 2013)

West-coasters rejoice! I used the FedEx reference tracking just now and saw that tracking initiated today, yay! Weight of 2.4 lbs like mentioned above.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 8, 2013)

This is definitely one of the lightest boxes I've seen, I'm hoping that doesn't mean there's a bunch of vouchers.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 8, 2013)

> This is definitely one of the lightest boxes I've seen, I'm hoping that doesn't mean there's a bunch of vouchers.


 Praying for light big ticket items! Jewelry, movie tickets, perfume, cold weather accessories, etc.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Praying for light big ticket items! Jewelry, movie tickets, perfume, cold weather accessories, etc.


 Yours is a much better outcome!


----------



## tdero (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is definitely one of the lightest boxes I've seen, I'm hoping that doesn't mean there's a bunch of vouchers.


agreed... I don't think anyone wants to get a box full of coupons for $35.... I think at that point all we would have paid for is the anticipation haha.

Let's hope it has really great, but light in weight items,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 8, 2013)

> Yours is a much better outcome!


 Couldn't say it better exact things I am hoping for!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 8, 2013)

I meant to quote you KayEss for the lighter weight nice items you mentioned; those are the exact things I am wishing for too. I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## steph90 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in Iowa and got my tracking info this afternoon! I can't wait to see what is this month's box. Are there any spoilers yet?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

> Praying for light big ticket items! Jewelry, movie tickets, perfume, cold weather accessories, etc.


 Makeup is super light too. I saw on a gift guide of theirs that they recommended gifting a year subscription to pandora premium where you have no ads. If we got coupons like that I'd be happy with it. The ones they have where you have to buy something are pretty bad. It's about the weight of four birchboxes. Hmmm


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

I found this possible spoiler on Instagram... Under #musthavebox


----------



## gejag (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got an email from Popsugar; my must have box left Sacramento and is on it's way to Chicago!~ YAY!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

> I found this possible spoiler on Instagram... Under #musthaveboxÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[cannot see the picture. Link?


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

> > I found this possible spoiler on Instagram... Under #musthaveboxÂ
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry... Just edited it so it should work now. I was trying to do it on my phone and apparently doesn't work so well! Hopefully it works now! =)


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

Can see it now!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_Haven_%28film%29


----------



## steph90 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this possible spoiler on Instagram... Under #musthavebox
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry... Just edited it so it should work now. I was trying to do it on my phone and apparently doesn't work so well! Hopefully it works now! =)


 AHHHHH! You have no idea how excited this makes me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.nicholassparks.com/news/view/popsugar-surprise


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this possible spoiler on Instagram... Under #musthavebox
> 
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *steph90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe we will get movie tickets to see it like we did with The Perks of Being a Wallflower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

video of him visiting popsugar, scanning it for spoilers now

http://www.buzzsugar.com/Josh-Duhamel-Nicholas-Sparks-Visit-POPSUGAR-Video-27069592


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHHH! You have no idea how excited this makes me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!!!! =D


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> video of him visiting popsugar, scanning it for spoilers now
> 
> ...


----------



## tdero (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope it's not the book. Or tickets to the movie. I hate Nicholas Sparks with the fire of a thousand suns. Hate.
> ...


----------



## gejag (Feb 8, 2013)

I love spoilers!  Any thoughts on February's must have box?


----------



## steph90 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd love tickets! But I doubt I'll get the box before I go to the movie on VDay with my girlfriends. Boo. I'm almost hoping it's the book! I haven't read it yet! =)
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 8, 2013)

I do not know anything about it.

I am not all that excited to see a romantic movie at the moment though. Hmm...  Rather than sitting through it with my boyfriend, maybe I will ask some girlfriends along to see it.  Or maybe I will put it up for trade. 

What I am happy about is that movie tix are reminiscent of PS best box ever, so I am getting giddy!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope it's not the book. Or tickets to the movie. I hate Nicholas Sparks with the fire of a thousand suns. Hate.
> Thank you for saying this!  I always feel like the only person on the face of the planet who feels this way.  I've seen ads for this far too many times (I don't have a tv, but it seems like they pop up on Hulu with extreme frequency), and it is *totally* not my sort of thing.  At all.  The entire genre makes me tense, angry, and want to hit someone (I'm a huge horror fan, though, so tickets to the _Evil Dead_ remake?  I would definitely use, although I know they would never, ever send those!).  Whatever this item is, it will immediately go up for grabs.  Then there's the part where I've started hoping against movie tickets/vouchers in general because I use MoviePass and pay one set price for the whole month unless I go to certain specific independent places that don't accept the Discover card, and those places wouldn't accept these things anyway.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the movie and book sound good. I've been so busy lately that its nice to have a forced time out. Plus my husband is far more likely to go a movie like this with me if it's free. If we get this plus some valentines chocolate and a couple of beauty items or another scarf ill be happy.

They are surprisingly good at keeping secrets. You'd think somehow word would get out about things but it doesn't.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even though it's annoying as all heck that we don't get spoilers...it is quite admirable that they have such a lock on what's in their boxes.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 8, 2013)

I came across this on yumsugar posted a few days back &amp; titled "10 Must Haves We're Crushing On This Month". Maybe we'll get one of these food items in the February Box?

http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Products-February-2013-27147313
I wouldn't mind getting those Haribo's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

> I came across this on yumsugar posted a few days back &amp; titled "10 Must Haves We're Crushing On This Month". Maybe we'll get one of these food items in the February Box?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



id love the gummies but who wants to bet we get that tea kit?haha.


----------



## heycarolina (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you on samplesquad, a new sample is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 8, 2013)

Where can you get to the sample squad?


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 8, 2013)

> Where can you get to the sample squad?


 Here ya go --&gt; http://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 8, 2013)

November's box also weighed 2.4 lbs.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heycarolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you on samplesquad, a new sample is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Just requested my Dove sample


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for saying this!  I always feel like the only person on the face of the planet who feels this way.  I've seen ads for this far too many times (I don't have a tv, but it seems like they pop up on Hulu with extreme frequency), and it is *totally* not my sort of thing.  At all.  The entire genre makes me tense, angry, and want to hit someone (I'm a huge horror fan, though, so tickets to the _Evil Dead_ remake?  I would definitely use, although I know they would never, ever send those!).  Whatever this item is, it will immediately go up for grabs.  Then there's the part where I've started hoping against movie tickets/vouchers in general because I use MoviePass and pay one set price for the whole month unless I go to certain specific independent places that don't accept the Discover card, and those places wouldn't accept these things anyway.


 I just don't want any

movie tickets  in general!  I work at a
movie theatre
and can

see all the free movies
I want, not that I ever have time!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November's box also weighed 2.4 lbs.


 I thought that one was good, so fingers crossed for some nice treats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I requested my sample a little bit ago and got an email that my sample would be sent to me shortly. Yay!


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my tracking today too. It's headed to Chicago but made a stop in Reno! That's odd but you never know with"smart" post.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (I'm a huge horror fan, though, so tickets to the _Evil Dead_ remake?  I would definitely use, although I know they would never, ever send those!).


 Same here. That and action movies. Horror movies are just ... fun and entertaining (wow ... that sounds kinda creepy). And action movies are my version of a romantic movie ~ ESPECIALLY if Jason Statham's the star. And even then, the romantic relationship has to be *hinted* at. If there's serious face-sucking, it ruins the magic for me.

Don't suppose you're a Dexter fan, are you? Now that's one boy I could definitely suck-face with! Other than my hubby, LOL!


----------



## JessP (Feb 8, 2013)

My box has left Watsonville, woot!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 9, 2013)

Excited.. Box is in my home state!! However my home state happens to be NJ so who knows when I will get it. Gee thanks Nemo


----------



## Fyrefly (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for saying this!  I always feel like the only person on the face of the planet who feels this way.  I've seen ads for this far too many times (I don't have a tv, but it seems like they pop up on Hulu with extreme frequency), and it is *totally* not my sort of thing.  At all.  The entire genre makes me tense, angry, and want to hit someone (I'm a huge horror fan, though, so tickets to the _Evil Dead_ remake?  I would definitely use, although I know they would never, ever send those!).  Whatever this item is, it will immediately go up for grabs.  Then there's the part where I've started hoping against movie tickets/vouchers in general because I use MoviePass and pay one set price for the whole month unless I go to certain specific independent places that don't accept the Discover card, and those places wouldn't accept these things anyway.


 Yes! 

I know how you feel! I get the side-eye quite often when I express this opinion.
 
My problem with Sparks is mostly literary-- he is a terrible, terrible writer and an even worse story teller. He writes the same damn story over and over! He found a formula that works and just changes a few elements each time to make it a different story.  
I feel the romance genre as a whole is more unrealistic than Harry Potter. I'm more likely to get my Hogwarts acceptance letter than have a formulaic great-love-and-tragedy-with-a-(not so)shocking-twist happen to me. 
 
http://www.cracked.com/funny-4725-nicholas-sparks/  This is pretty much the formula that makes him so much money. Yet Pulitzer winners don't get movie deals or sell as many copies. It drives me nuts! (Disclaimer-- I work in an industry related to books and publishing.)
 
I would go for evil dead tickets, though. If the movie passes they send could be used for any movie, not just whatever sparks drivel is playing, I would be okay.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here. That and action movies. Horror movies are just ... fun and entertaining (wow ... that sounds kinda creepy). And action movies are my version of a romantic movie ~ ESPECIALLY if Jason Statham's the star. And even then, the romantic relationship has to be *hinted* at. If there's serious face-sucking, it ruins the magic for me.
> ...


 Ack!  I'll put the movie ramble behind a spoiler!

Oh, I loved _Dexter_!  I kind of lost track of it after the Trinity Killer season, though. My life went sideways for a while, and I couldn't watch anything but more-or-less-absurd comedies (like the original British version of _The IT Crowd_) during that time, and I never quite got around to going back to _Dexter_.  I should pick it back up.  

And speaking of fun horror movies, I just got back from _John Dies at the End_.  Oh, *so* bizarro.  Loved it.  It's kind of like the second season of _American Horror Story_ in the sense that if I try to explain the plot, it won't make any sense, but it was a whole lot of fun.  It's definitely for people who liked _Bubba Ho-Tep_ and _Army of Darkness_ but thought they were a little too conventional and straightforward.  Not having to pay for it made it even more enjoyable.  If it's playing in your area, it's well worth watching, especially since the chances of people going to see it because it's the big movie that week are slim to none.  It's really a movie intended solely for horror fans and the people who humor them.  I hate watching horror movies with people who are there because it's the big movie that week and not because they actually *like* them.  Unless you live in a city with an arthouse theatre (the one I went to regularly also features grindhouse and kung fu festivals, and then there's Hecklevision where you are encouraged to text snarky commentary during the movie, and messages are shown at the bottom of the screen as they come in.  They're tight with the Alamo Drafthouse in Austin, which I believe is where Hecklevision started), though, you might be out of luck, but I think you can rent it from Amazon for ten bucks.

(And last week, I saw _Warm Bodies_, which was Romero meets _Romeo_ with a happy ending and Rob Cordry, but there was one girl in the theatre who didn't seem to realize IT'S A COMEDY and shushed everyone whenever there was a punchline that caused laughter.  It wasn't even uproarious laughter.  It was just your average oh-hey-that's-funny chuckling that film editors pace films around  I wanted to strangle her with her hair and ban her from seeing movies in theatrical settings ever again.)
Oh!  PopSugar!  Right.  I think I'm starting to want spring-y things.  I'm not in a particularly wintery area to begin with, and the earth is starting to wake up, so I'm ready for boxes to start reflecting moving-out-of-hibernation-mode time.  I will also throw in a hope for some Vosges, preferably truffles.  No perfume (that seems like a *phenomenally* bad idea considering how personal perfume is, and every other subscription box sends samples EVERY SINGLE MONTH AARGH MAKE IT STOP, and sending out stuff other subs don't seems to be one of their main goals, plus I can't wear alcohol-based stuff anyway).  

And I could see a candle since it *is* still February, and I could see nail polish since we received some in the July and October boxes (I don't count the luxe box since that wasn't part of the subscription), so it seems like it's time for polish again. And for some reason, Paperwhite Narcissus bulbs (to grow in a small tabletop planter. It seems like there are probably too many apartment-dwelling subscribers for them to decide that it's a good idea to send something to be planted in a garden) seem possible.  I have no reason to say this aside from feeling like February is when daffodils start showing up.  I always feel like the tension that has built up over the winter kind of melts away when that happens.


----------



## carthart (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Excited.. Box is in my home state!! However my home state happens to be NJ so who knows when I will get it. Gee thanks Nemo


 I'm in NJ too, at MDL. this is my first box and I was so excited thinking I was going to get it first! I got an email from FedEx though saying I should expect delays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. ( sry if a dbl post)


----------



## KayEss (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And I could see a candle since it *is* still February, and I could see nail polish since we received some in the July and October boxes (I don't count the luxe box since that wasn't part of the subscription), so it seems like it's time for polish again. And for some reason, Paperwhite Narcissus bulbs (to grow in a small tabletop planter. It seems like there are probably too many apartment-dwelling subscribers for them to decide that it's a good idea to send something to be planted in a garden) seem possible.  I have no reason to say this aside from feeling like February is when daffodils start showing up.  I always feel like the tension that has built up over the winter kind of melts away when that happens.


 Hmm, nail polish. I hadn't considered that possibility. Kind of hoping against that...one person can only paint their nails so many times! I can never finish a bottle so my collection is just kind of expanding. Unless it was a gift set of mini bottles (OPI Liquid Sand has a mini line out!), then I might be a little more excited.


----------



## debilynn (Feb 9, 2013)

I finally decided to join in since I have been stalking this thread since I received my first Popsugar box in August. Have bee naddicted since then. I bought both of the Lux boxes for me nad my hubby for Christmas and it was so fun to open together. We have been married a long time so we tend to run out of unique gifts. This box is so fun and I can't wait to see the February Spoilers.  I try to wait but always have to peek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really haven't been disappointed yet! I have my mother, daughter, and future daughter in law to share with and we all have different styles, so it's always fun!


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 9, 2013)

I would love a mini OPI sand set! I have on the Purple one we received from Glossy Box and I love it.


----------



## emilytaylor (Feb 9, 2013)

This is my first subscription box ever! I am so, so excited to see it has shipped, finally!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lindalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love a mini OPI sand set! I have on the Purple one we received from Glossy Box and I love it.


 This would be fun!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I could see a candle since it *is* still February, and I could see nail polish since we received some in the July and October boxes (I don't count the luxe box since that wasn't part of the subscription), so it seems like it's time for polish again. And for some reason, P*aperwhite Narcissus bulbs (to grow in a small tabletop planter. It seems like there are probably too many apartment-dwelling subscribers for them to decide that it's a good idea to send something to be planted in a garden) seem possible.*  I have no reason to say this aside from feeling like February is when daffodils start showing up.  I always feel like the tension that has built up over the winter kind of melts away when that happens.


 The thing about flower bulbs though is that they have to be wintered. They are planted in the fall before the first frost. They can be forced, however by putting them in the fridge/freezer for a while, but I think it would take too long to get the "instant" gratification that seems to be the impetus behind the boxes.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box has left Watsonville, woot!


Mine is in Sacramento.  I was getting worried because one of my Ohio friends got her shipping notice a couple of days ago and I still didn't have mine.  I think part of the worry stems from the shadiness and false promises from bad experiences with Glossybox.  PopSugar seems so much better in areas of customer service--they responded to my e-mail (*gasp*) and make new subscribers go on a waitlist.  I also like their shipping strategy so that everyone ideally gets the boxes around the same time, though I wouldn't mind a few more spoilers!!


----------



## crburros (Feb 9, 2013)

What a bummer! I would have received my box today, but that's pretty unlikely now with the snow storm that hit us last night.

But the idea of getting tickets or a book for Safe Haven would be awesome! I'm not big into chick flicks or even romance, but it IS Valentine's Day in a few days - every once in a while you "have to".


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilytaylor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first subscription box ever! I am so, so excited to see it has shipped, finally!


  Welcome to your new addiction!! haha


----------



## JessicaLittle (Feb 9, 2013)

Is anyone else's pop sugar box taking a different route this month? Hopefully that means I will get them faster now


----------



## samshev (Feb 9, 2013)

This is my first box! The last post on the tracker says it departed Sacramento yesterday at 6:41am. I live in Cleveland.

Lol probably won't be getting it until Tuesday. But it's okay, my expectations were that I was going to be getting a lot later in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank You!


for posting the the link for sample squad!


----------



## luvmymac (Feb 9, 2013)

> This is my first box! The last post on the tracker says it departed Sacramento yesterday at 6:41am. I live in Cleveland. Lol probably won't be getting it until Tuesday. But it's okay, my expectations were that I was going to be getting a lot later in the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I live in Akron Oh, and this will be my 5th box. It would be a miracle if you received it by Tuesday. Mine have been taking a week and 1/2 to get after being shipped.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2013)

I complained earlier in this thread about PS responding poorly to my stained watch from Jan. They sent me a new watch with two extra bands! It took emailing them a few times but they made it right! Just letting you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> I complained earlier in this thread about PS responding poorly to my stained watch from Jan. They sent me a new watch with two extra bands! It took emailing them a few times but they made it right! Just letting you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What colors were in your set? Mine ended up being the baby blue watch with purple and baby pink bands.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2013)

So stoked. I really like the blue watch as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

> So stoked. I really like the blue watch as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dude. That picture with the two watches gave me a Swatch watch flashback!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 9, 2013)

Still processing aaaagh! Maybe they are going in order of payment/order, this will be my first box, I ordered Jan 31.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're going to spring for another one, I suggest Yuzen. It's quarterly, $26, and hand's down my favorite box. This quarter's is sold out, but they should be getting some more boxes by the end of Feb.


 Thanks for the reco on Yuzen, I'll go check them out!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 9, 2013)

No official shipping email for me yet but I just tracked using reference number and mine left Sacramento this morning so it should be here hopefully Monday or Tuesday since I'm in SF!


----------



## samshev (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Akron Oh, and this will be my 5th box. It would be a miracle if you received it by Tuesday. Mine have been taking a week and 1/2 to get after being shipped.


Damn. Well, at least I'll have fun checking the mail for it.

Shopbop has me spoiled. I always get my orders two days after with their free shipping.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 9, 2013)

How long does it normally take to get to southern California? Fedex says they "received shipment information", so I'm not sure mine has even left yet. 

This is my first PopSugar box and I'm really excited!

However, I agree with some of you about the Nicolas Sparks crap. I hate that kind of stuff...I would maybe go see the movie if I had free tickets, but I really hope they don't send the book. Just not my type of genre AT ALL.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received an email that my box has shipped!  Please, NO MORE Epicuren products, or items I can purchase at my local grocery store (marshmallows)!!!


 I like the Epicuren balm but I am SOO with you on the marshmallows- really?!? Kraft marshmallows?!?!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilytaylor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first subscription box ever! I am so, so excited to see it has shipped, finally!


 Welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack!  I'll put the movie ramble behind a spoiler!
> 
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 10, 2013)

So, there was an issue with my card being charged (same thing happened with julep but I was able to talk to them and get the order manually processed) and I got the update your billing info emails and did so but popsugar still cancelled my subscription and made me re-open another. Now I apparently have to wait for the March box even though I didn't do anything wrong and repeatedly tried contacting them. Has anyone else had an issue similar to this? 

It seems that I'm stuck with no box for February despite doing everything right and I'm sure it'll be the best ever since the last I missed due to credit card mishaps was September's box


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenship (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Epicuren balm but I am SOO with you on the marshmallows- really?!? Kraft marshmallows?!?!


 I agree, I really liked the Epicuren balm despite the heavy tea tree oil scent, but I was _so_ disappointed in the marshmallows. They're about a dollar at my local grocery store and  didn't add any sort of value to the box, in my opinion. I would never categorize them as a 'must have'.

I'm really hoping for a scarf of some sort this month, or some other cute winter fashion item. Since its so light I highly doubt there's a french press in it (bummer!), but maybe they're moving past beverages this month.


----------



## xheidi (Feb 10, 2013)

How do you track by reference?


----------



## JessP (Feb 10, 2013)

> How do you track by reference?


 Go to fedex.com, and under "Track" click on "Track by Reference." You only have to fill out 3 fields - Reference (your PopSugar subscription number), Country, and Zip Code. Then click submit and you should see tracking if your box has shipped.


----------



## xheidi (Feb 10, 2013)

> Go to fedex.com, and under "Track" click on "Track by Reference." You only have to fill out 3 fields - Reference (your PopSugar subscription number), Country, and Zip Code. Then click submit and you should see tracking if your box has shipped.


 Mine says not found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does this mean it hasn't shipped?


----------



## JessP (Feb 10, 2013)

> Mine says not found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does this mean it hasn't shipped?


Yeah I think so, unfortunately. Mine kept saying that until it finally updated on Friday. Maybe they'll update yours tomorrow, though, since they don't generally ship out on weekends. Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2013)

> Mine says not found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does this mean it hasn't shipped?


 Not necessarily check different shipping dates.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 10, 2013)

Was at Target this morning and saw they had the Safe Haven paperback on sale for $10, it was really light &amp; small so I'm hoping that's not what's in our box but I've got a feeling that it's going to be...


----------



## emeline (Feb 10, 2013)

Yay, my box is a state away!!


----------



## cdelpercio (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, there was an issue with my card being charged (same thing happened with julep but I was able to talk to them and get the order manually processed) and I got the update your billing info emails and did so but popsugar still cancelled my subscription and made me re-open another. Now I apparently have to wait for the March box even though I didn't do anything wrong and repeatedly tried contacting them. Has anyone else had an issue similar to this?
> 
> It seems that I'm stuck with no box for February despite doing everything right and I'm sure it'll be the best ever since the last I missed due to credit card mishaps was September's box


 This actually happened to me when they shipped the September box and I got the update billing address email. Once I did, I wrote them back asking they confirm that'd I'd definitely get the September box. They said they didn't have any left to ship, at which point I wrote a really angry email mentioning that their business was kind of misleading and initially not what I signed up for (it was supposed to come with a bag every month; the value and policies kept changing without telling us; etc). To be honest, I felt like they should've made enough boxes for all their subscribers and it kind of felt like they took all the leftover ones for themselves before people could update their billing info; and I actually asked if that's what they did. They ended up profusely apologizing and "sent [me] a September box for [my] trouble."

I would just email them again. It's absolutely ridiculous that they guarantee you a box when you update your billing info before a certain date and then take the leftovers for themselves before that date.


----------



## Brelki (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in CA, and I checked Fedex by reference number.  Mine shipped Friday, and it isn't too far away.  Should be here by Tuesday/Wednesday at latest.  Excited to see what's in it!  This is my second box, and truth be told, I'd really enjoy something hubby and I can share.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Feb 10, 2013)

That's really exciting!


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2013)

This will be my first month getting Popsugar &amp; I am very excited. 

Does the box get delivered through Fedex or does it get transferred to the Local USPS?

My shipping hasn't updated since Friday


----------



## debilynn (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope someone gets their box tomorrow! I always peek even though I try not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 10, 2013)

I know, I use to try to avoid the spoilers, now I look for them!


----------



## becarr50 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first month getting Popsugar &amp; I am very excited.
> 
> ...


 Last month they held it hostage at my USPS office. So I'm assuming the postal service. This month I'm leaving a note that says "please leave my package!" I hate when they do that with my subscription boxes.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lindalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know, I use to try to avoid the spoilers, now I look for them!


 LOL, I'm 43 and I figure I've had enough anticipation with Christmases and birthdays that I can afford to be impatient.

I figure, I'M paying for this, so it's a gift to *myself*. And since it's a gift to *me*, I know how impatient I get, so the nicest thing I can do for *me* is to let *me* open my damned gift when I damned well want to. ,')

I don't begrudge others wanting to savour the wait and who enjoy the anticipation ... I just ain't one o' them. I like my gratification like I like my sodas ('cause I don't drink coffee) ~ instant.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 10, 2013)

> This actually happened to me when they shipped the September box and I got the update billing address email. Once I did, I wrote them back asking they confirm that'd I'd definitely get the September box. They said they didn't have any left to ship, at which point I wrote a really angry email mentioning that their business was kind of misleading and initially not what I signed up for (it was supposed to come with a bag every month; the value and policies kept changing without telling us; etc). To be honest, I felt like they should've made enough boxes for all their subscribers and it kind of felt like they took all the leftover ones for themselves before people could update their billing info; and I actually asked if that's what they did. They ended up profusely apologizing and "sent [me] a September box for [my] trouble." I would just email them again. It's absolutely ridiculous that they guarantee you a box when you update your billing info before a certain date and then take the leftovers for themselves before that date.


 I got a response to my email today and it was basically a form letter saying 'enjoy your march box'! I'm going to send them another email and try to cool down before I tell them where to stick it but, as of now, they're being terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last month they held it hostage at my USPS office. So I'm assuming the postal service. This month I'm leaving a note that says "please leave my package!" I hate when they do that with my subscription boxes


 I hate that tooo! They held my Glossybox because it was too big/not enough room in my mailbox that they held it at the Post Office for a couple of days. Let us know if that works by leaving the note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tdero (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate that tooo! They held my Glossybox because it was too big/not enough room in my mailbox that they held it at the Post Office for a couple of days. Let us know if that works by leaving the note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's weird... they usually just leave the packages that won't fit into our box on our front porch. But just to be safe, since this is my first box, I will leave a note out on our porch and the mailbox. My box was shipped Thursday, but still says it's in Cali, so I know I won't be getting it by Valentines.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's weird... they usually just leave the packages that won't fit into our box on our front porch. But just to be safe, since this is my first box, I will leave a note out on our porch and the mailbox. My box was shipped Thursday, but still says it's in Cali, so I know I won't be getting it by Valentines.


 I live at an apartment complex so maybe that is why they don't leave packages outside. 

I know when I used to live back home with my parents they used to leave packages out in our front steps because it was an actually house. 

Lets cross our fingers to see if it will get here by Valentine's day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am very excited hopefully it does


----------



## Eleda (Feb 10, 2013)

Counting hours for spoilers!


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 10, 2013)

Not that west coasters deserve more in this case, but as a California resident I am going to be quite frustrated if this is indeed Valentines themed and I receive it after the 14th when it would have been so so easy for them to have shipped it in plenty of time to receive by the 14th.

Still "processing" for me.


----------



## crburros (Feb 10, 2013)

I just got an update - my box was supposed to be here this past Saturday, but with the Blizzard Nemo, everything got delayed. I'll be posting spoilers as soon as I can Ladies! 






Expecting great things since POPSUGAR can't go anywhere but up from last month's less than stellar box.


----------



## debilynn (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine is in Sacramento still and I am in Florida. Mine usually takes 10 days.

I'm 47 and I love this box, just like BeachBoheme, This is a gift for myself. Things I would never think to buy for me. I used my stability ball last night and boy am I sore today! I gave my husband the black watch in turn he went out and bought me one that I would actually wear!  So far i have found a use for everything I have received since my first box in August. My daughter wants the Brokedown scarf soooo bad..LOL. She can't have it! I gave her the Emergency kit since she is a busy new mom. I have gifted a few things too!

Totally addicted! I am considering the Birch Box but I have so much in the cosmetics department. I tried Hammock pack once - no comparison to Popsugar! I want to get at least one more sub box but can't decide. What do you all like the best besides Popsugar?


----------



## tdero (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is in Sacramento still and I am in Florida. Mine usually takes 10 days.
> 
> ...


I like the Starlooks Starbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is in Sacramento still and I am in Florida. Mine usually takes 10 days.
> 
> ...


 To be fair, Birchbox doesn't solely focus on cosmetics. Lots of other types of samples too. But I really love food boxes...Goodies.co, Graze, and Love with Food are all hot right now.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is in Sacramento still and I am in Florida. Mine usually takes 10 days.
> 
> ...


 LOL, I'm in Florida, too! Panama City Beach, to be exact ~ home of the sheriff who kicked Girls Gone Wild outta town!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where might you be?

Mine's been in Kennesaw, GA since Saturday morning. If the past is any indicator, it should get here NLT Tuesday. As long as the PO gets it before 9am, they'll deliver it the same day. One of the few nice things about living in a spring break town (not as many residents, I'd guess, as other towns) is that our local services are awesome!

Personally, I sub to *BB, Ipsy, PopSugar, LBB (a handbag sub), and newly, Lip Factory (expecting my first LF box in a few days) and KlutchClub ~ and I'd be hard pressed to choose between BB and Ipsy. BB is more upscale, but Ipsy's fun and funky and it's how I found my ultimate fave mascara (TheBalm's BodyBuilder). If you want bang for your buck, go with BB. You'll be more likely to sample the higher-end products than with Ipsy (who I think is more geared towards the much-younger-than-me-set).

Either one, though, will be lots of fun. Some disappointments, yup, but it all evens out! Let us know which one you choose! &lt;3

(*Sounds like a lot of subs, I know, but I don't shop much so these subs are my biggest splurge)


----------



## brandyk (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG I GREW UP IN PC!!!! I actually moved here 1.5 years ago after being back home for a couple of years. HAAAAAY!

ETA: my box has no estimated delivery date. sigh.


----------



## tdero (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I GREW UP IN PC!!!! I actually moved here 1.5 years ago after being back home for a couple of years. HAAAAAY!
> 
> ETA: my box has no estimated delivery date. sigh.


 yeah... it's a little weird. Every time I've purchased something online and its gone through Fedex... or any delivery service it gives you an estimated time of arrival, so that you are able to make arrangements. Mine says "n/a"  I've seen where some people's boxes get held hostage if they aren't home to receive the package. Sure would be nice for those people to have an ETA so that their packages aren't whisked away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Oregon and my box left Sacremento on Saturday! Less than a week until I get my box.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Oregon and my box left Sacremento on Saturday! Less than a week until I get my box.


 Oh oh oh!  This is good news!  Did you get a shipping notice, or did you just see the tracking on your account?

(Side note:  Urgh, in my job, I work with accounts and contracts.  Contracts are kind of like sub-accounts, so you can have one account and, say, ten contracts under that account, and I typically deal with things at a contract level, not an account level.  If I ever refer to "contract" around here when anyone else would use "account," that's why.  I always start to type "contract" when I mean "account" here.  I started to do that in this post, in fact!)

ETA:  And, oh, mine, too!  No tracking email, but it's showing up when I track by reference on the FedEx site!  The part that I don't like is that it goes to Troutdale about ten miles from me, then it goes to Kent, WA, about 150 miles away, and then it comes *back* to my city for delivery.  It adds a couple of extra days to the process, and this makes me sad.


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 11, 2013)

My ETA just updated to Tuesday. Yay super excited!!


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Oh oh oh! Â This is good news! Â Did you get a shipping notice, or did you just see the tracking on your account? (Side note: Â Urgh, in my job, I work with accounts and contracts. Â Contracts are kind of like sub-accounts, so you can have one account and, say, ten contracts under that account, and I typically deal with things at a contract level, not an account level. Â If I ever refer to "contract" around here when anyone else would use "account," that's why. Â I always start to type "contract" when I mean "account" here. Â I started to do that in this post, in fact!) ETA: Â And, oh, mine, too! Â No tracking email, but it's showing up when I track by reference on the FedEx site! Â The part that I don't like is that it goes to Troutdale about ten miles from me, then it goes to Kent, WA, about 150 miles away, and then it comes *back* to my city for delivery. Â It adds a couple of extra days to the process, and this makes me sad.


 That's what mine does! So irritating! I'm in Vancouver, wa. It goes to troutdale then away then back. I wish it wouldnt! &lt;:[


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine updated again and is out for delivery today! PLEASE come despite the blizzard...PLEASE?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eeeeeeeek - so excited that spoilers are definitely coming today.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My ETA just updated to Tuesday. Yay super excited!!


 You'll probably get yours today. They always add an extra day to my ETA for some reason, yet it always comes "early".

Fingers crossed.


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You'll probably get yours today. They always add an extra day to my ETA for some reason, yet it always comes "early".
> ...


 YESSSSSS that means I'm getting mine today, probably!!! I'm in East Setauket


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YESSSSSS that means I'm getting mine today, probably!!! I'm in East Setauket


 You're the next town over! 



 I called the post office earlier and they're TRYING to get everything out today with all the snow. I'm like the only person on my block that shoveled all the snow off my mailbox. LOL


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're the next town over!
> ...


 HAHA Oh gosh. I figure they are playing a fun game of "catch-up" today.. I'm going to patiently wait by the front door..


----------



## OiiO (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm in Florida, too! Panama City Beach, to be exact ~ home of the sheriff who kicked Girls Gone Wild outta town!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where might you be?
> ...


 I'm currently on week-long vacation in Tampa trying to escape the snow in Michigan.

By the time I get home next week all of my boxes should have arrived, including PS. Well, I tried hard to not think about the spoilers but the moment I saw someone mention theirs is out for delivery today I couldn't help myself. I guess I'll be stalking this thread all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm currently on week-long vacation in Tampa trying to escape the snow in Michigan.
> ...


 TAMPA??? I am so jealous....


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaLittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's pop sugar box taking a different route this month? Hopefully that means I will get them faster now


 Yes! Mine usually goes Watsonville&gt;Sacramento&gt;Keasby(NJ)&gt;NYC ...every few months it decides to make a stop in Reno, but this time it's visiting Ohio... guess my box is trying to expand it's horizons!

My estimated delivery date is for Wednesday but it usually comes a day early so hoping for tomorrow


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Mine usually goes Watsonville&gt;Sacramento&gt;Keasby(NJ)&gt;NYC ...every few months it decides to make a stop in Reno, but this time it's visiting Ohio... guess my box is trying to expand it's horizons!
> ...


 My box always visits Ohio.  I feel like it's a black hole for PopSugar boxes!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Mine usually goes Watsonville&gt;Sacramento&gt;Keasby(NJ)&gt;NYC ...every few months it decides to make a stop in Reno, but this time it's visiting Ohio... guess my box is trying to expand it's horizons!
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box always visits Ohio.  I feel like it's a black hole for PopSugar boxes!!!


 They are keeping my box company on its way to me!


----------



## CLovee (Feb 11, 2013)

My box always hibernates in Sacramento for 6-7 days!!! Always.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 11, 2013)

My box has been in UT since Thursday... no update yet, but no wonder given the snow storm here on the East Coast... Impatiently waiting for spoilers or ...for my box to arrive...


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 11, 2013)

My box should arrive today.  If it is delivered by Fed Ex - they generally deliver around 2.  If it is delivered by USPS ... it should arrive any minute!  Either way ... I should have my box with-in the next two hours!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gifwo
> 
> My box should arrive today.  If it is delivered by Fed Ex - they generally deliver around 2.  If it is delivered by USPS ... it should arrive any minute!  Either way ... I should have my box with-in the next two hours!


Indeed that is news worthy of a


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

Should I look at soon to be posted spoilers...or should I not?  Ah!  The decision is killing me.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm in Florida, too! Panama City Beach, to be exact ~ home of the sheriff who kicked Girls Gone Wild outta town!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where might you be?
> ...


 I too am in Florida (Ft.Lauderdale area) and mine has also been in Kennesaw, GA since Saturday (guess our boxes are enjoying the ride together). My best guess would be that I'll receive it around Wednesday. With any luck it will get to Florida today and be transferred to USPS and then I normally add a day once it's been transferred to USPS. Either way chances are looking good that it will get here before Valentine's Day (not that I'm doing anything that day anyways but still can't handle the anticipation).


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I look at soon to be posted spoilers...or should I not?  Ah!  The decision is killing me.


 Of course you should! LOL


----------



## sophialane (Feb 11, 2013)

I always read these threads but never post.  I just got my box!

A quick rundown:

-Brokedown wrap

-hanky pankys (mine were yellow)

-mariebelle new york's tresor box (chocolates)

-revlon just bitten stain (mine is in color honey)

-safe haven book and song download

-connoisseurs quick jewelry cleanser


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG Can a girl get some spoilers??? Pop sugar kills me...Its the only program I sub to that I can't get spoilers until the day before I receive my box....I hope some of your girls get your boxes today!  I am in PA so I know I have another 2 years to get my box...Please please please let me be wowed, as I vowed to cancel if I'm not:-(  Its so hard to let go....


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sophialane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always read these threads but never post.  I just got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sophialane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always read these threads but never post.  I just got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 11, 2013)

> > I always read these threads but never post. Â I just got my box! A quick rundown:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hanky Pankys...as in...panties? Â  My thoughts exactly.. I hope not because although they are awesome PS doesn't know our sizes


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

> I always read these threads but never post. Â I just got my box! A quick rundown:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Omg! I can't wait to get my box!!! Ill be checking Instagram all day for pics! =D


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sophialane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always read these threads but never post.  I just got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## kellybee (Feb 11, 2013)

That brand is one size fits all.


----------



## 108Jessica (Feb 11, 2013)

So, Brokedown wrap; as in Brokedown, the clothing line?  And wrap; as in the spa wrap?


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thoughts exactly.. I hope not because although they are awesome PS doesn't know our sizes


 I think Hanky Pankys are "one size fits all" ..but I know a lot of girls on here had issues with StyleMint not going up to a large enough size for them so wouldn't be suprised if some people are out of the "all" range..


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thoughts exactly.. I hope not because although they are awesome PS doesn't know our sizes


 thankfully, hanky pankys are one size fits all!


----------



## sophialane (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't post pics at this moment, but

The hanky panky panties are one size and are actually included in the box, not a coupon.  The brokedown wrap robe is also sent in one size and looks a bit small.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That brand is one size fits all.


 Gotcha.  I've barely heard of it before, so I have no clue what to expect.  Sounds interesting though!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, now I am really excited! Hope pictures are posted soon!!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe some are one-size but they do sell sizes too.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a size 16 and buy the "plus" or "XL" Hanky Pankies (not sure what they call it - basically they have that or the normal sizing).  There's a chance the regular sizes could fit me still, since the material is super stretchy and the ones I buy will probably get too big for me as they stretch out over time.  So, if you are a 14 or smaller I'd say the standard size will definitely work for you.

Sizing aside, I LOVE them!  They are truly amazing underwear and the most comfortable thong I've ever worn.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 11, 2013)

Overall sounds like a great and fun box with items that many will surely like, cannot wait for pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musthave (Feb 11, 2013)

Woohoo!! I am loving this box already! I've tried one of the items before (the one everyone is talking about) and have been holding off on buying more JUST IN CASE they were in this box! You will be hooked after trying them out. Ahh now I really can't wait to get my box!


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Feb 11, 2013)

sounds like a well thought out valentines day box! can't wait for mine.as far as the one size fits all, i used to wear hanky pankys a few years ago and my booty definitely ain't fitting into those right now!if it is the brokedown brand wrap, that's a one size fits all too, and those usually run on the small size.hopefully we can all use it,but i doubt it.guess i need to use last months ball some more!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a size 16 and buy the "plus" or "XL" Hanky Pankies (not sure what they call it - basically they have that or the normal sizing).  There's a chance the regular sizes could fit me still, since the material is super stretchy and the ones I buy will probably get too big for me as they stretch out over time.  So, if you are a 14 or smaller I'd say the standard size will definitely work for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's weird... they usually just leave the packages that won't fit into our box on our front porch. But just to be safe, since this is my first box, I will leave a note out on our porch and the mailbox. My box was shipped Thursday, but still says it's in Cali, so I know I won't be getting it by Valentines.


Every month they have left it at the door under the awning. Then last month they made my husband sign for it. Thank goodness he was home! I think it's at the discretion of the carrier.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 11, 2013)

As far as the Hanky Pankys go, the website show that the normal sizing is a one size fits all for sizes 2-12. Not sure how the fit will be for any of us slightly above that range trying to avoid any type of "muffin top" situation.

With the Brokedown wrap, if it is indeed the spa wrap I'm hoping it really is a one size fits all (although the pictures on the website aren't helping my hope) or else that may be 2 items (the big items in my opinion) that some people may not be able to use.

Sizing aside I do really appreciate the picks for this month as they seem to be quality items that I would not have spent the money on to buy myself.


----------



## azqt7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bummed out by this box. I know i wont fit into the one size fits all items.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Indeed that is news worthy of a


I'm only quoting because I love the dancing banana! LOL I need to figure out how to do that. As for my box who knows at this point. It's taken a whole new route this month so I have no idea when it will come. I live in the south suburbs of Chicago and it went to Reno and is now in Champaign, IL which is the same state! Maybe it will just come right up and not go to Wisconsin this time. That seems like it would be more efficient. But this is Smart Post we are talking about.


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 11, 2013)

i can totally see how this box would be unappealing to some, but i'm really excited! trying to do a little price break down:

Spa Wrap: $84 https://www.brokedownclothing.com/buy-now/spa-wrap-white


Hanky Panky: $20 http://www.hankypanky.com/Rolled-Signature-Lace-Low-Rise-Thong
 
Mariebelle chocolates: i can't actually find the box, but given this website, i think it's around $20? http://www.urbanspoon.com/cities/3-new-york/restaurants/1428659-mariebelle/menu
 
Revlon just bitten stain: about $8 http://www.target.com/p/revlon-just-bitten-kissable-balm-stain/-/A-14081497?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&amp;AFID=Google_PLA_df&amp;LNM=%7C14081262&amp;CPNG=Health+Beauty&amp;kpid=14081262&amp;LID=PA&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=14081262
 
Jewelry cleanser: $8 http://www.amazon.com/Connoisseurs-Quick-Jewelry-Cleansing-Gel/sim/B000Q9XET4/2
 
Safe Haven book: about $8 if paper back, $15 if hard cover http://www.amazon.com/Safe-Haven-Nicholas-Sparks/dp/0446547573/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1360606755&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=safe+haven
 
so depending on a couple variations and the chocolate, the value of this box is about $150? Did I do the math wrong because that would be an incredible value!!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh oh oh!  This is good news!  Did you get a shipping notice, or did you just see the tracking on your account?
> 
> ...


Through the fedex tracking trick. That's what mine does too, I know we all complain about the shipping, but c'mon. Off to check for spoilers.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm only quoting because I love the dancing banana! LOL I need to figure out how to do that. As for my box who knows at this point. It's taken a whole new route this month so I have no idea when it will come. I live in the south suburbs of Chicago and it went to Reno and is now in Champaign, IL which is the same state! Maybe it will just come right up and not go to Wisconsin this time. That seems like it would be more efficient. But this is Smart Post we are talking about.


Hehe! I am in IL too!   LOVE this BOX!!!!!!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about the wrap, but overall this looks like a good box to me! I'm picky about beauty products, so not sure if I'll like the Revlon item, so we'll see.


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm excited to get this box. This is why I subscribe. I like to get things that are a bit of a splurge and fun, but not something I would get for myself.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azqt7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummed out by this box. I know i wont fit into the one size fits all items.


 I know how you feel...super bummed that this is my first box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited to get this box. This is why I subscribe. I like to get things that are a bit of a splurge and fun, but not something I would get for myself.


 YES! My thoughts exactly! =) I think this month's box sounds amazing! I'm excited about every item in it! Too bad mine probably won't be here until Friday or Saturday ...


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for this box - I like hanky pankies and find them to be really stretchy, so don't lose hope yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The rest of the contents sounds great as well, though I'm interested to see if 

the wrap is actually one size fits all. The model on the Brokedown site is quite tiny lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooooo! I'm excited for this box! Most of it looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

i LOVE this box!!!

I wore Hanky Panky thongs a lot when I was pregnant and they are really stretchy. And they didn't stretch out so I can still wear them now. 

 
I can't tell too well, but it looks like the spa wrap has elastic on the sides to help stretch out a bit more. It also looks like it's a towel, so if it doesn't fit well as a wrap maybe it could fit around the waist as a swim coverup or used as a hair towel? I know that's a bit boring but at least it wouldn't have to get thrown out or given away (assuming you're not into putting it on ebay or the trade thread).
 
I am truly sorry for those who are on the bigger side who can't fit into these things. My mom struggled with her weight for a long time and it was really discouraging for her to shop sometimes. Then you think a box like this will give you treats, but then sends stuff that is too small.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
IMO, even without the wrap and thong, (which I'm excited about, but understand others' perspectives) there's more that I will use from this box than january's...the revlon, the book, the chocolates, and I'm actually thrilled about the jewelry cleanser. I don't own any, and my engagement ring looks funky in the setting area.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if

the wrap and hanky pankys will be in assorted colors.  I am dying to see some pics from that box!  I have been unable to find the chocolate tresor actually up for sale anywhere.  I am just so delighted with this box


----------



## kloudes (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i LOVE this box!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sophialane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always read these threads but never post.  I just got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm reeeeally excited about this box too!
> 
> ...


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

A little bummed. The panties and the wrap are definitely not going to fit me. I guess I'll be using them as a giveaway on my blog.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 11, 2013)

I threw together a quick Polyvore collage, but I am dying to see real pictures of what everything else.  I had to guess at a few!


----------



## AliMo (Feb 11, 2013)

I did not subscribe to this month's box but I wish I had because

I want the Revlon lip stain, especially if it is in Honey. That color is consistently sold out at a lot of stores and is one of the "everyday" or "universal flattering" colors according to a lot of bloggers and youtube videos. Some people like it more than the Tarte ones (I have been trying to figure out if I should shell out for Tarte or Revlon ones).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

Are the Hanky Panky things a thong or just like regular undies?  I can't stand having a constant wedgie!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box always hibernates in Sacramento for 6-7 days!!! Always.


 Agreed, mine has been there for five days now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Hanky Panky things a thong or just like regular undies?  I can't stand having a constant wedgie!
> 
> They are a thong but many people who don't normally like that kind of thing think they are comfortable. Check out a few reviews online to see if you want to give them a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are a thong but many people who don't normally like that kind of thing think they are comfortable. Check out a few reviews online to see if you want to give them a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Thanks...I'll look around.  Can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks...I'll look around.  Can't hurt to try, right?


 Believe me-- i hate the constant wedgie thing. But hanky panky's are ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 11, 2013)

After my big argument with popsugar about not sending me a February box, I'm not that disappointed knowing what the items are. I'm in the too chunky for one size fits all group and am super sensitive about it right now (diets, stress) and this would've driven me to tears loll. Popsugar actually did me a favor by not sending me the box and then refusing to send it after my begging. I guess I'll have wait until march and hope for some cool stuff. Although I do have to say, to those that can fit the one size..., that it is a great box and I hope you girls enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Feb 11, 2013)

Did they include coupons with this box?


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Feb 11, 2013)

Did they include coupons with this box?


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A little bummed. The panties and the wrap are definitely not going to fit me. I guess I'll be using them as a giveaway on my blog.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a great idea! I would've done that too if I'd gotten this box. Actually seeing as I have no one to celebrate the upcoming holiday with (and sometimes I think these companies assume all big girls don't which pisses me off to no end), I don't really care about this box right now. I'll be definitely be going crazy for spoilers in March but for now, I'm zen about it.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 11, 2013)

> havent got my box yet, but i am excited for it. i think theyare doing a great job picking items month after month, unfortunetly there is always negativity about whats in the box, not everyone is going to be happy but i think many people are expecting the world from this box. i have no problem with them sending items that try to cover such a wide range, and one size fits all items are fine with me, although more than anything i find it annoying to hear everyone complain about it, to say it bluntly if one cannot fit into a one size fits all item, perhaps one should look at their diet and lifestyle. it is sad that americans are growing bigger and bigger and complain about not being about to fit into clothes that encompass all average healthy adult body types.


 There will always be negativity, I agree about that but please don't concern troll and generalize about all people who aren't one size fits all. I'm big and tall but I also work out 5 days a week and eat a healthy diet. However, I'm still big. If you think that telling people they should take a look at their choices is somehow going to change anything for the better, I'd have to disagree. I can't assume every skinny girl is healthy or that every fat girl isn't. I've busted my ass all my life and still get crap from people like you that think they know my life because of the way I look. So has my brother who is a football, rugby playing animal and a martial arts expert. He doesn't look it but he can definitely kick ass and most people are surprised because they assume he's just FAT. It doesn't work that way and I'd appreciate it if you stopped to think about how you can hurt people (just common courtesy) before posting generalizations.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> havent got my box yet, but i am excited for it. i think theyare doing a great job picking items month after month, unfortunetly there is always negativity about whats in the box, not everyone is going to be happy but i think many people are expecting the world from this box. i have no problem with them sending items that try to cover such a wide range, and one size fits all items are fine with me, although more than anything i find it annoying to hear everyone complain about it, to say it bluntly if one cannot fit into a one size fits all item, perhaps one should look at their diet and lifestyle. it is sad that americans are growing bigger and bigger and complain about not being about to fit into clothes that encompass all average healthy adult body types.


 woah there.. take the judgment somewhere else!


----------



## maleia91 (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't believe there are no pictures out yet! I am really excited about this box! I've been wanting to try hanky panky underwear, but I didn't want to pay that much for something I didn't know I would like. I think the only thing I am not thrilled about in this box is the book, but that's an easy gift for my MIL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loves that stuff.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if PS would let plus size subscribers exchange the thong for a plus size one. Hanky Panky makes them, I think. It wouldn't be a bad idea to contact them if you are interested in trying the product. I'm sure Hanky Panky would like more people to buy their products. 

 
Agree that we should all be supportive of one another. I know it is hard to customize these boxes for everyone, but people come in all shapes and sizes and PS said at the beginning that if they needed size info in the future they'd ask for it. Maybe it is time for them to start asking for a plus size vs average size preference when people subscribe.


----------



## KaraAnn0722 (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to say this in the nicest way possible but telling someone that their lifestyle choices are the reason they don't fall into the "one size fits all" category is considered BULLYING. You should really sit back and think long and hard before you say things like that before posting it on an open forum. Technically its a "one size fits most" ....As someone who is 6' tall and wears a FF cup bra I most definitely will not be able to fit into one of the items but will be able to use the other. Your comment comes across as highly uneducated and makes me wonder why you feel the need to make other people feel less worthy of themselves. You have completely ruined this website for me


----------



## prachisrk (Feb 11, 2013)

This box is definitely better than the ones we have received recently but in no way am I in love with it. I think Popsugar and I might be parting ways next month onwards.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KaraAnn0722* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say this in the nicest way possible but telling someone that their lifestyle choices are the reason they don't fall into the "one size fits all" category is considered BULLYING. You should really sit back and think long and hard before you say things like that before posting it on an open forum. Technically its a "one size fits most" ....As someone who is 6' tall and wears a FF cup bra I most definitely will not be able to fit into one of the items but will be able to use the other. Your comment comes across as highly uneducated and makes me wonder why you feel the need to make other people feel less worthy of themselves. You have completely ruined this website for me


 You are 6"? That is awesome. I am 5'6", and wish I had at least a few more inches...


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KaraAnn0722* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say this in the nicest way possible but telling someone that their lifestyle choices are the reason they don't fall into the "one size fits all" category is considered BULLYING. You should really sit back and think long and hard before you say things like that before posting it on an open forum. Technically its a "one size fits most" ....As someone who is 6' tall and wears a FF cup bra I most definitely will not be able to fit into one of the items but will be able to use the other. Your comment comes across as highly uneducated and makes me wonder why you feel the need to make other people feel less worthy of themselves. You have completely ruined this website for me


 NOOOO don't let that ruin the website for you. 



 Don't let comments like that phase you; not worth the time or energy. 

And you are so lucky you are 6'. I'm 5'2..I'm basically a hobbit.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KaraAnn0722* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say this in the nicest way possible but telling someone that their lifestyle choices are the reason they don't fall into the "one size fits all" category is considered BULLYING. You should really sit back and think long and hard before you say things like that before posting it on an open forum. Technically its a "one size fits most" ....As someone who is 6' tall and wears a FF cup bra I most definitely will not be able to fit into one of the items but will be able to use the other. Your comment comes across as highly uneducated and makes me wonder why you feel the need to make other people feel less worthy of themselves. You have completely ruined this website for me


 I agree. Woman come in all shapes and sizes since the beginning of time. And the clothing sizes of today are completely shrunk down and unrealistic. A size 8 is considered XL these days!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't let one person's words ruin this forum (or thread) for you.  It gives them too much power... besides, not everybody feels the same way as the poster ... who chose rather careless and inconsiderate words.  One can only hope ... they didn't think how their words might make others feel.  

****

In other words ... my BOX is in my TOWN and didn't make it in with my normal USPS (snail mail)!!!! ARGH!!!!  I had my camera all ready to go!  Is there any use wishing for it to be delivered by FEDEX?  I want my box ... boohoo hooooo.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOO don't let that ruin the website for you.
> 
> ...


 @Kara Do not internalize any chatter that does not strengthen you.  There will always be ugliness, but you do not have to take it in. Know in your heart that you are beautiful and precious in your own distinct way.  That is the truth. 

Also, see the ratio of supportive responses compared to the not so supportive ones.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's the Brokedown size chart from Nordstrom's site. It looks like they skew a little small in their normal clothes, but maybe this wrap is different.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't let one person's words ruin this forum (or thread) for you.  It gives them too much power... besides, not everybody feels the same way as the poster ... who chose rather careless and inconsiderate words.  One can only hope ... they didn't think how their words might make others feel.
> 
> ...


 I know! I'm so ready for someone to post the pics!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

Now on to other important matters, I am so freaking excited for this box!  It is due to arrive on my birthday!!!! Perrrrrrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know! I'm so ready for someone to post the pics!!!


 I'm still waiting by the front door...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm ready for some pics as well the suspense is killing me!


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting by the front door...


 Me too, but it doesn't look like we're getting our mail today since our towns are still semi-buried from the blizzard. I always get my mail by 3:30 and I haven't seen the mailman do the boxes across the street yet. Trying not to lose hope.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ready for some pics as well the suspense is killing me!


 [SIZE=1em]I saw a pic of the chocolates on Pinterest. Let me see if I can find the link.[/SIZE]


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

Here it is:

http://pinterest.com/pin/155374255866220270/
It looks like there may be different kinds.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azqt7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummed out by this box. I know i wont fit into the one size fits all items.


 Same here, it's my first box and two of the big ticket items won't work.  Panties aren't really something that you can give as a gift to a girlfriend, so they'll go to waste. Lol - maybe I can use them as cut pieces in some craft - chamois for my pottery?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

PS really ought to provide the option for sizing - and either replace items that are only 1 size with something of equal value, or provide a credit towards a future box if they can't accomodate.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


 Nice find they seem fairly new since the pin is only from 5 weeks ago. Too bad their website isn't working I even tried to find the cached version of the page to no avail!


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 11, 2013)

Ahhhhh...mine still hasn't shipped yet. Still processing.

Thanks for the spoilers! Maybe now I can focus on work again.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice find they seem fairly new since the pin is only from 5 weeks ago. Too bad their website isn't working I even tried to find the cached version of the page to no avail!


 Try this link:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:auVcV_HzwhYJ:https://www.mariebelle.com/chocolate/tresor-box.html+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us

I was able to see the cache version with that... I'm hoping for the dark chocolate!!


----------



## LizzieC (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. Woman come in all shapes and sizes since the beginning of time. And the clothing sizes of today are completely shrunk down and unrealistic. A size 8 is considered XL these days!


 BEGIN RANT.  If you're easily offended stop reading now. 

I understand that some women are healthy at larger sizes, but research shows that for MOST this is simply not the case.  Yeah it's hard and it sucks, and I grew up fat in a "fat family" and was taught terrible eating habits from a young age.  I was also on two medications that caused me to gain 30 pounds in high school, a terrible time to gain a large amount of weight.  However, I am NOT healthy OR happy at a larger size.  That's why I have made the choice to sacrifice some of the things I love like eating out and alcohol and put my health first.  I've lost 20 pounds since October.  It's hard and it sucks, but it's possible and I feel so much better.  I say as long as you're trying, more power to you!  Not everyone will be a size 2, but you should strive to be healthier.  It just kills me to see people stuffing crap in their face and telling me they don't know what they can't lose weight, or they're "big boned."  For me, one size fits all clothing motivates me to get into better shape and to continue working towards my goals.

Also, no just no.  A Size 8 is a medium, occasionally a large in women's clothing.  Women's clothing sizes have actually gotten MUCH LARGER since the 60's, especially since the 90's.  I'm a size 8 or 10 in contemporary sizing (i.e. what you can go buy in a store), but it standard sizing I'm a 14 or 16.  America has gotten fatter because of our terrible habits and people are just okay with it, arghhh.  End rant.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try this link:
> ...


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone on the west coast gotten their delivery confirmation? I'm I'm SoCal and haven't gotten anything yet. I tried the reference tracking. I actually won a 6mo sub so I don't have a PS number but I checked an old FedEx tracking number from them and it had a reference number. Do they have numbers letters and dashes?! Ahh I just wanna know when we'll get it on the west coast. I hope in time for vday!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too, but it doesn't look like we're getting our mail today since our towns are still semi-buried from the blizzard. I always get my mail by 3:30 and I haven't seen the mailman do the boxes across the street yet. Trying not to lose hope.


 Ughhh i know. I keep checking outside...every time I hear a truck go by, I look out the window...and it always winds up being a plow. Le sigh...


----------



## maleia91 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone on the west coast gotten their delivery confirmation? I'm I'm SoCal and haven't gotten anything yet. I tried the reference tracking. I actually won a 6mo sub so I don't have a PS number but I checked an old FedEx tracking number from them and it had a reference number. Do they have numbers letters and dashes?! Ahh I just wanna know when we'll get it on the west coast. I hope in time for vday!


 I haven't heard anything either... also in SoCal.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BEGIN RANT.  If you're easily offended stop reading now.
> 
> ...


 I guess you don't understand sarcasm. I'm aware that an 8 is not an XL. I'm an XL and I'm not a size 8. I was poking fun at the shrinking clothing sizes.

I never claimed to be big boned. I just had an almost 9 lb. baby. Sure I'm not my pre-pregnancy weight, but POPSUGAR should consider the fact that it's America and people are primarily overweight.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 11, 2013)

I live on the top of a hill ... so I always hear the truck coming!

 I am like an antsy kid at Christmas ... bouncing off the walls.  I might have a little excess energy.  I need some relaxing tea ... or a valium.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

Annnd we should probably just stop with all of the weight discussion.  People will always have differing opinions on what is healthy and what isn't.  Please, please, please...let's move on before this gets too ugly.

Back to the box...mine still says processing.  I tracked by reference and PS has made a label I'm assuming, but I have yet to get the official "you box has shipped!" email.  And I keep searching instagram for pictures.  I wanna see what it all looks like!


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh i know. I keep checking outside...every time I hear a truck go by, I look out the window...and it always winds up being a plow. Le sigh...


 Right? I've never heard so many plows in a neighborhood before. Did you get Saturday's mail either?


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Annnd we should probably just stop with all of the weight discussion.  People will always have differing opinions on what is healthy and what isn't.  Please, please, please...let's move on before this gets too ugly.
> 
> Back to the box...mine still says processing.  I tracked by reference and PS has made a label I'm assuming, but I have yet to get the official "you box has shipped!" email.  And I keep searching instagram for pictures.  I wanna see what it all looks like!


 Can I view Instagram pics without having an account? I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can I view Instagram pics without having an account? I don't have an iPhone.


 Yep...I always use webstagram and over on the right hand side of the page is a search bar.  Just type in popsugar and it'll bring up tags that mention it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone on the west coast gotten their delivery confirmation? I'm I'm SoCal and haven't gotten anything yet. I tried the reference tracking. I actually won a 6mo sub so I don't have a PS number but I checked an old FedEx tracking number from them and it had a reference number. Do they have numbers letters and dashes?! Ahh I just wanna know when we'll get it on the west coast. I hope in time for vday!


I haven't gotten a shipping email (I'm in SF) yet but I was able to track by reference on the fed ex website. Your reference number is your account number but it doesn't contain any letters or dashes or at least mine doesn't anyway, mine just 5 digits long.


----------



## LizzieC (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess you don't understand sarcasm. I'm aware that an 8 is not an XL. I'm an XL and I'm not a size 8. I was poking fun at the shrinking clothing sizes.
> ...


 I understand sarcasm fantastically but it doesn't translate very well in text.

My post also wasn't shaming you or anyone else about how much they weigh, I'm just frustrated that being unhealthy is so acceptable these days.  I'm just sick and tired of constant complaining when something that's "one size fits all/most" doesn't fit.  Yes, maybe companies like POPSUGAR should have an option to check when filling out a profile, such as "plus-sized" so when they decide to have clothing they could send two box variations, but it is their right as a company not to offer it.  If the boxes do not suit your needs, as a consumer you have the option to take your business elsewhere.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in SoCal and mine just says that "shipment information has been given to Fedex". I assume that means they haven't actually picked it up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I understand the staggering of the boxes, but maybe they shouldn't stagger them so much if the east coast is getting their boxes before ours have even been shipped.

Anyways, this is my first PS box and I'm super excited. I hope I get the milk or dark chocolate chocolates because I hate cacao nibs or fruit flavored chocolate. 

I also was really hoping for Safe Harbor movie tickets vs. the book. I won't read the book (not my type of genre at all). I might have spent 2 hours to see the movie even though it's not really my type either.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I actually *will* read the book the same way I used to read _Cosmo_ before I injured my eyes by rolling them I incessantly: drunk off my ass. It will be a good reason to plow through all of the wine in the fridge that I keep forgetting I have.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I actually *will* read the book the same way I used to read _Cosmo_ before I injured my eyes by rolling them I incessantly: drunk off my ass. It will be a good reason to plow through all of the wine in the fridge that I keep forgetting I have.


 lmao


----------



## IffB (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can totally see how this box would be unappealing to some, but i'm really excited! trying to do a little price break down:
> 
> ...


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> havent got my box yet, but i am excited for it. i think theyare doing a great job picking items month after month, unfortunetly there is always negativity about whats in the box, not everyone is going to be happy but i think many people are expecting the world from this box. i have no problem with them sending items that try to cover such a wide range, and one size fits all items are fine with me, although more than anything i find it annoying to hear everyone complain about it, to say it bluntly if one cannot fit into a one size fits all item, perhaps one should look at their diet and lifestyle. it is sad that americans are growing bigger and bigger and complain about not being about to fit into clothes that encompass all average healthy adult body types.


 oh my...I was with you till the end...I know all that first amendment crap, but there is also such thing as tact.  I would think you would already be prepared for all the negative feedback I anticipate your comment will generate, so I won't add to it.  What I will say however, is that I do agree that it probably wasn't the best move for PS to include a sized item-even if it's OSFA- as there is no such thing as OSFA in this day and age.  If PS is leaning toward this in the future, it would probably be wise to allow us to update our profiles with sizing info, or allow those of us who fear not being able to fit into the items an alternative.  The US is predominantly overweight and I agree that we have adopted some poor lifestyle habits overall, however it is very ignorant to say that anyone who doesn't fit into the constraints of a manufacturer's idea of  "One Size Fits All" is unhealthy or needs to make lifestyle changes.  We are all made differently.  My sister in law is a professional body builder with 3% body fat (literally) and because of her height and muscle mass, would not fit into most OSFA attire.  So please, just because you may be lucky enough to fall into the OSFA category, do not judge others circumstances which prevent them from doing so as well,


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 11, 2013)

I think unless they start getting size info, POPSUGAR has no choice but to shoot for the average american female size ranges in all of these categories. Even if they pulled size info, it would still be off for some, that is just the nature of it. 

I am delighted with what they are sending this month.  I am amazed at how often they get it "right" for me. When I think of all of the presents that I have received from those who know me well, that have not come close, it makes that achievement all that more impressive.

I can tell you this, I would not want their job.  It has to be one heck of a challenge


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOOO don't let that ruin the website for you.
> 
> ...


 Next to me, you are tall! I'm 4'10.


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think unless they start getting size info, POPSUGAR has no choice but to shoot for the average american female size ranges in all of these categories. Even if they pulled size info, it would still be off for some, that is just the nature of it.
> 
> ...


 Although the sizing may be off for me, I really like everything they chose this month. Definitely for V-Day!


----------



## maleia91 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can tell you this, I would not want their job.  It has to be one heck of a challenge


 I agree. You simply cannot please everyone.


----------



## laurella (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay seriously can I just allow myself to resist spoilers for one month?!? I'm personally excited for this box and know that if I don't like anything I can still give it away as a really nice gift. Totally worth the money this month!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? I've never heard so many plows in a neighborhood before. Did you get Saturday's mail either?


 Nope! We only got Friday's mail..and since I live in a condo, we weren't able to physically get to the mailbox until yesterday haha. 

So, I'm sure I have a bagillion packages arriving today, tomorrow &amp; wednesday...

I'm sure UPS, FedEx, USPS...are just gonna love me...


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Next to me, you are tall! I'm 4'10.


 This is probably the first time I've been considered tall in my life


----------



## CLovee (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been telling my boyfriend all day how I was waiting on the spoilers. He asked me what I discoverd and I sent him a list. He thought that safe haven was a type of antivirus software!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope I get the brokedown wrap in white or pink! Black would be okay, but please not the blue!!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Feb 11, 2013)

I am actually really hoping that it isn't the spa wrap. Even if it did fit me, which, I'm guessing it won't, I honestly would never use it, plus I find the majority of "Brokedown" items to be a bit gaudy.
Not a fan of Sparks either, although maybe I'll read it just to remind myself how his version of romance doesn't exist in the real world.
The rest of the items though... liking the sound of those.
Seeing as how this is my first box, I may not continue with Popsugar.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think unless they start getting size info, POPSUGAR has no choice but to shoot for the average american female size ranges in all of these categories. Even if they pulled size info, it would still be off for some, that is just the nature of it.
> 
> ...


 
See, I just think they should use size info if they are going to send sized items...while I agree, it still wouldn't be perfect, they'd probably save themselves a lot of CS grief, and customers some frustration. Because those who get it and can't wear it will surely be calling/emailing, and I'm sure some will be really upset...because size is such a sensitive issue for some.

If I got the box, I'd be bummed that it didn't fit, but it wouldn't be a huge deal, I'd just gift them. BUT as another member mentioned above, it could feel like a slap in the face to someone who was already feeling sensitive about their body. And it's not just the far ends of the plus sizes that could be excluded from this...I believe the average American woman is size 12-14 right now, so a product that fits sizes 2-12 is barely covering the current average. (And it doesn't matter how you or I feel about the fact that this is the average...ideal or not, this is where we are.)

It just might be easier for all if they would include a voucher for the product instead of the product itself in cases like this.

Unless they were to simply include a disclaimer that states that sized items may be included, and the sizes will be those that fit the average size, or something of that nature.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

Just got my official shipping email and checked my box is Out for Delivery! Super excited hoping my mail guy comes soon since it seems hes running late today!


----------



## JessP (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my official shipping email and checked my box is Out for Delivery! Super excited hoping my mail guy comes soon since it seems hes running late today!


 Yay! Post a pic if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my official shipping email and checked my box is Out for Delivery! Super excited hoping my mail guy comes soon since it seems hes running late today!


 Yay! Now...send me your chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping conf. Says it left Sacramento on Saturday. Hmm. I wonder where it is since it hasn't updated?? I'd assume it'd be to San Diego by today if it departed Saturday!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my shipping conf. Says it left Sacramento on Saturday. Hmm. I wonder where it is since it hasn't updated?? I'd assume it'd be to San Diego by today if it departed Saturday!


I'm hoping that's the case too, but it still takes like 3-5 business days even though post mail takes 1-2days. With any luck though, our boxes will come in by friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my shipping e-mail. Hopefully I get the box this week!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might be their right not to offer it, just as it is everyone's right to have whatever feelings they have about the items they get. It isn't your place to police anyone's comments or complaints. Your post WAS shaming. "As long as you're trying..."  "You should try to be healthier..." It is no one's place to tell anyone else what to do with or how to feel about their body. Period.
> ...


 I just want to thank you very much for this eloquent response. As someone who most likely won't fit these items, and who happens to be very happy with my size and my health, I've been struggling to come up with a response to these types of comments. Yours hit the mark. And as you point out...even if I weren't happy, it's no one's place to tell me I shouldn't be. Again, thank you.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping e-mail. Hopefully I get the box this week!


Me too...hoping for the same. Please get here by the weekend!!


----------



## tdero (Feb 11, 2013)

> I just got my shipping conf. Says it left Sacramento on Saturday. Hmm. I wonder where it is since it hasn't updated?? I'd assume it'd be to San Diego by today if it departed Saturday!


 mine said it left Sacramento on Saturday. hasn't updated since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaraAnn0722 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks! I realize that some people feel the need to put others down to make themselves feel better. 

Even if I am considered plus size on top because of my chest and my bone structure there is nothing I can do about it. That's the whole point I was getting at earlier. I actually work out several times a week and don't drink soda or eat fast food and to be honest I hate chocolate-when we get chocolate I end up giving it to my sister! I will also point out to the people that posted about how americans are letting themselves go etc.... I work for one of the largest Children's hospitals in the country in a Surgery Clinic and one of my surgeons has been featured on the Today Show several times because he performs Gastric Bypass and has done amazing things in his field and is widely known across the country. So I am a perfect example of someone who is in great shape yet still doesn't fit in the "one size fits all/most" category. I guess the 17 years of swim team and 9 years of volleyball did me in.....


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Feb 11, 2013)

Im on the east coast and mine just shipped?? Maybe it's random every month. Who knows.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone have any pictures yet?

 I saw the items but are there any codes?


----------



## debilynn (Feb 11, 2013)

So excited!! I won't get mine until at least Friday! Now that I know what's in there I want...today! Spoiler queens on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was super bummed when I found out about the undies but overall its not a bad box.

It is a well balanced box and I am excited to receive everything.

I just don't think it was a good idea for them to send undies that are suppose to fit most/all. 

Intimate clothing is suppose to remain intimate for example if they would have sent out a one size fits all bra its the same with the undies they sent.

The spa wrap is another story even if it doesn't fit me I will make it work...it can still be used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I understand the reason why they sent out sexy undies for Valentines day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol but for the money you are spending and then not being able to use an item(s) its a bigger disappointment then over a Birchbox or Ipsy.


----------



## KDan (Feb 11, 2013)

I totally get what you are saying. On top of that forget how big around we are, does anyone really think that with the wide range of heights of the ladies receiving this box, that we all need the same length spa wrap? I'm short, and don't really want it hanging below my knees, but I'm sure the tall girls don't want their rear hanging out, even if they have nice new Hanky Pankys on their rear. 

ETA: this was in reply to  KaraAnn0722


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to chime in here, on the weight discussion, even though I should prolly keep my yap shut, because to an extent, it overlaps with my previous field of work (psychology).

Yes. People should strive to be healthier. That's utterly a given. And most unhealthily overweight people *do* struggle to lead healthier lifestyles. However, many have underlying emotional/psychological issues that often limit their success. In many cases, it's a matter of undeveloped or incorrect coping skills in dealing with stress. In others, it's co-morbid with other psychological issues, for example, depression. I don't advocate everyone rushing off to therapy, by any means, but most times, the most successful diet plans involve counselling for a reason.

I strongly believe that if someone's having a hard time overcoming poor eating/lifestyle habits, it's often *very* helpful to see a therapist in determining *why* those habits are so prevalent and so difficult to overcome. There's usually an underlying psychological issue.

In other cases (such as my hubby's), it's simply not having a good plan. Simply limiting sweets isn't the answer. Nor is the average approach ~ starving oneself or drastically limiting their caloric intake. In my hubby's case, he drastically limited his carb consumption ~ which resulted in not a vicious lack of energy, but also health problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's easy to say that we should live healthier lifestyles. It's another, completely different thing to actually succeed at it.

I know I'll likely get flamed for this post ~ especially by people who *have* scrimped on calories and brought their weight down successfully. That's great. Seriously (no sarcasm intended). But as Lewis Black says, "We're all special little snowflakes." What worked for *you* most likely won't work for the majority of the population. If it would, there wouldn't be oodles of different diets and the world would be full of skinny people.

Just MHO. I'm gonna do the smart thing and shut up now.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 11, 2013)

Still no pictures? I am so wanting pictures right now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to chime in here, on the weight discussion, even though I should prolly keep my yap shut, because to an extent, it overlaps with my previous field of work (psychology).
> 
> ...


 Yep, it's not always as simple as some people like to make it out to be. Everyone's fighting some kind of fight, be it with their body or something else, and it's not okay for people to shame others for their physical appearance under the guise of "concern". If it was as simple as not eating junk and not sitting around all day, I wouldn't struggle with my weight as I have my entire life. And I've come to terms with it and I'm no longer super sensitive about the topic, but I feel super protective of those who are, because I know how much it hurts.

Something like this box should be a fun surprise you get every month, not something that has the potential to make you feel like crap because you can't fit into something that is supposedly "one size fits all"...so I hope those who can't fit aren't too bothered, and those who are bothered get taken care of by CS.


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry for the poor lighting and terrible pic but my iPad takes horrible photos. If anyone wants pics of specific items just let me know.


----------



## noraray (Feb 11, 2013)

Found a picture on Instagram #popsugarmusthave


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 11, 2013)

Grr spoiler pics are not posting for me. Helppppp!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found a picture on Instagram #popsugarmusthave


 This does look like a really nice box. I think I might finally take the plunge and sub soon!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 11, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweethearts_(candy)

theres also sweethearts candy:

http://in.5thvillage.com/p/389321080565546853_33507958/


----------



## riana24 (Feb 11, 2013)

The picture on instagram had

 Conversation hearts. I wonder why that wasnt mentioned before?

they are actually my favorite candy so im pretty excited


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok here's the instagram pic for those that can't access it:


----------



## crburros (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm starting to get really excited about this box. Definitely what I had in mind for the month of February!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay ladies hold on to your hats and I apologize in advance for the sloppy editing.. I'm supposed to be making dinner but I couldn't not take pictures! lol






















I'll have more edited pics on my blog later tonight.


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for posting pics!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 11, 2013)

hope this works


----------



## Eleda (Feb 11, 2013)

like like like like I think they did a great job putting this one together, even for regifting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 11, 2013)

I know someone was asking about any codes. There is a code for 30% off entire Brokedown site and 2 codes for Hanky Panky - 15% off hanky parky purchase + code for free Zoya nail polish exclusive limited edition color for hanky panky while supplies last 

Also there are slight variations. My thong is green, my chocolate is dark chocolate pearls and my Brokedown wrap is a pretty pale shade of pink, reminds me of my nieces Minky baby blanket lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought the box was supposed to have

Chocolates? Also didn't Josh Duhamel say something about underwear being in the box on that video? Didn't realize that was a hint! Lol


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know someone was asking about any codes. There is a code for 30% off entire Brokedown site and 2 codes for Hanky Panky - 15% off hanky parky purchase + code for free Zoya nail polish exclusive limited edition color for hanky panky while supplies last
> Love this because I love
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the box was supposed to have
> 
> ...


----------



## riana24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think they were in the blue box


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this because I love
> 
> ...


----------



## vlungu (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all, first time posting but I definitely have been lurking for spoilers on boxes for some time. Very excited for this box!! Also, for whoever doesn't like hanky panky save it and regift it...

I used to work at a lingerie store and it was probably considered as valuable as gold to some women!

also the hanky panky nail polish by zoya is the same color purple as the underwear(....which I have 3 of that color alone, addicted much?)

I got the polish the last time I bought a few pairs. They also had nail files (with a rainbow of hanky panky colors on it) that I got as well from the boutique I bought them from so that might also be a freebie they might throw in with the HP purchase....just a possibility but I don't know for sure.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

> It does that is what the blue box is I received dark chocolate pearls


 Oh ok! I wondered if I was just missing something. I was gonna be disappointed if they weren't there! Haha


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 11, 2013)

> I hope there is still
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



available for those of us who get our box later. I'm sure there will be. And If not I bet their CS (not PS) would be willing to let you get another shade.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 11, 2013)

Fabulous box. I've used the jewelry cleaner before and just FYI, it does not really work on silver. Most of my jewelry is silver and I didn't notice that it isn't listed as a use on the bottle. I tried it, and it definitely does not work well.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2013)

This box is amazing- I'm soooooo happy with it &amp; excited!!! I can't wait to put my wrap on &amp; put on a mask &amp; do a mani/pedi.  I'm moving right now and it's sooo much work- I hoping to be settled in by the weekend with spa night &amp; a bottle of Barolo all to myself.. I'm partial to Italian wine &amp; men ;-)


----------



## vlungu (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vlungu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, first time posting but I definitely have been lurking for spoilers on boxes for some time. Very excited for this box!! Also, for whoever doesn't like hanky panky save it and regift it...
> 
> ...


 I should clarify that I am talking about hanky panky purple, the color that was posted in the pictures earlier in the thread...I just realized some people got yellow too.


----------



## PolarB77 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello.  I am new to the thread, but I've been receiving Popsugar boxes since November.  Thank-you to everyone who posted info or pictures about the February box!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 11, 2013)

Whhhaaaatttt???  That spa wrap/towel with velcro is $84?  I'll feel super fancy when I wear it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Feb 11, 2013)

wow. i hope it comes in different colors -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

overall decent box. cant wait to get mine. i dont care for the book. jewelry cleaner is a plus just cuz i dont have one. conversation hearts are predictable and a little blue box thing for chocolates is alright. pushing the "too many edibles" limit for me.

the revlon is great hopefully better in person and the thong..let's see about that one.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 11, 2013)

I caved on spoilers because everyone was gushing and I have to admit I'm not super excited.



Spoiler



I have that revlon just bitten color, and I am *not* a fan of Nicholas sparks. Also I wear a size 0 so that takes me out of the one size fits all. It really annoys me they chose an item that requires specific sizing. I'm kind of over all the edibles, considering they had so many last month. I wish they had replaced the conversation hearts with something less predictable and more 'must have'. The wrap seems promising and I need some jewelry cleaner. It's just not a 35 dollar value for me. Oh well.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azqt7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummed out by this box. I know i wont fit into the one size fits all items.


Me either. I haven't even gotten my box yet and already plan to give most of it away and have already started an email to popsugar. I am completely disappointed. I know I'm fat, I don't need a reminder from my popsugar box.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 11, 2013)

The wrap looks small on the tiny model. I'm a size 14 so I doubt it will fit me.  the underware might but maybe not.  I don't like that they are sending out items that wont fit everyone.  Its just rude.  I have been bigger and I have lost a lot of weight...more to go.  I don't think that wrap would fit me as a 12 even.  If anyone is a large and has tried the wrap on please let us know how it fits.  If the items fit I'll be super happy with the box.  If it was customized for my size I'd be happy too...I just dont think they will fit me.

I love to read so a romantic book is perfect, who wouldnt want chocolates for valentines day?  make up? yup good there... And for all those jewels we get from our lovies some cleaner... Overall, i think its a cute box but not appropriate when we all wear different sizes.
my thoughts


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 12, 2013)

I really hope I get the  purple

 hanky panky undies since that's my favorite color! I got lucky and got the purple minimergency kit in December. I also hope they fit because my roommate owns some and says they're the comfiest things she's ever worn. But I'm not a size 12.  (Not to fuel the "fat" debate that was going on earlier. I know they can't please everyone yadda yadda. No, I'm not satisfied with my weight. Yes I'm trying to lose some. I lost 24 lbs recently and I want to lose more, but meds and my illness both cause weight gain. Etc.) [SIZE=1em]I also really hope I don't get the wrap in pink/fuscia. I'm sure I'd love it either way since it looks so soft. But I'd prefer any of the other colors.[/SIZE]

 
Also I'm a little bummed movie tickets weren't included. I'm not a big Sparks fan and I would much prefer watching the movie over reading the book. Can't have everything, I suppose.


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't really mind all the things but one item...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Revlon Lip Balm Stain.... I would have been okay with it if it wasn't for the fact that it was released last year... It also doesn't help that I had collected all the shades over time... I just think that popsugar should be more up to date with the amount we get charged...oh well.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> I don't really mind all the things but one item...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think this is my problem with the item too. I already purchased it when it was new, which was some time ago. I subscribe to this box to try new interesting items, not something that's available at every drugstore.


----------



## KDan (Feb 12, 2013)

I get that a lot of people love conversation hearts (I hate them) but it seems really silly to include them when by the time some of us get our boxes they will be 75% off in stores.


----------



## lyndieonline (Feb 12, 2013)

I had unsubbed because I really didn't need to spend the $. Now I'm jealous so I tweaked the budget and resubbed. Haha Hopefully the March box will be cool too.


----------



## crburros (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had unsubbed because I really didn't need to spend the $. Now I'm jealous so I tweaked the budget and resubbed. Haha Hopefully the March box will be cool too.


 That's why I didn't unsub last month when I didn't really like the box. I knew it would be good this month if I did. So glad I stayed!


----------



## lyndieonline (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I didn't unsub last month when I didn't really like the box. I knew it would be good this month if I did. So glad I stayed!


 Yep! Murphy's Law Haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2013)

> Me either. I haven't even gotten my box yet and already plan to give most of it away and have already started an email to popsugar. I am completely disappointed. I know I'm fat, I don't need a reminder from my popsugar box.


 Why don't you wait abd get your box first before you email anyone. You might feel different once items are in hand and you can try them.


----------



## page5 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is definitely not a good sub for a gift. 

I thought about getting one for my sister because her birthday is this month and she would not have been able to fit in the towel or the thong. That would have made me feel awful. I would have been embarrassed to give anyone that book - I have an intense dislike of Sparks. He writes pure drivel IMHO. I'm glad many of you seem to like the offerings but I would have been very disappointed.


----------



## Sancus geek (Feb 12, 2013)

Now I can't wait to get my box! I'm in GA and it should be here tonight! I'm not a thong fan either, but I work in a higher end women's boutique and we carried them for a minute and someone persuaded me to try them. I must admit they were much better than I anticipated.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm really excited for this box even though i'm not sure some of the items will fit me because i'm a size 0 and nothing ever fits me like it should, lol. But my shipping hasn't updated since it left Sacramento on Friday so I have no idea when I'll get mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But my shipping hasn't updated since it left Sacramento on Friday so I have no idea when I'll get mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in the same boat as you. Mine hasn't updated since Thursday, I'm in VA. These boxes make me so impatient. I wish Popsugar shipped as fast as my Love With Food box did.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I am excited because I am perfect so everything always fits me.

That's a joke. I do fit right in the middle of One Size Fits All, but it is just funny to see how people aren't entirely happy on both sides.

To that end though, I do wish if they were going to send stuff like this (which they are), they would have a plus size option. I know someone who just signed up. This will be her first box, and the stuff might not fit her, so I feel terrible for recommending it!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I am excited because I am perfect so everything always fits me.
> 
> ...


 Haha, I only mentioned the size thing because I think it's important that people realize its not just people who are overweight that have problems finding clothes that fit. I'm still super happy with the box though and I'm pretty sure I'll be able to add a few stitches to the items to make them a bit tighter if I need to. This is my third PopSugar box and its definitely my favorite so far.

I'm in Oklahoma and it always seems like I'm one of last to get my box, but its never taken this long to update the shipping so I'm getting really impatient now, lol.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I only mentioned the size thing because I think it's important that people realize its not just people who are overweight that have problems finding clothes that fit. I'm still super happy with the box though and I'm pretty sure I'll be able to add a few stitches to the items to make them a bit tighter if I need to. This is my third PopSugar box and its definitely my favorite so far.
> 
> I'm in Oklahoma and it always seems like I'm one of last to get my box, but its never taken this long to update the shipping so I'm getting really impatient now, lol.


 Just wanted to say "Hello!" to a fellow Okie.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to say "Hello!" to a fellow Okie.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm in the Southeastern part of the state very close to Texas.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I only mentioned the size thing because I think it's important that people realize its not just people who are overweight that have problems finding clothes that fit.


 I agree 100%. That is what I was trying to get to, but my fever addled brain didn't make it come out right.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 12, 2013)

Any color variations we've seen thus far? Light pink and light blue wraps and purple and green hanky pankys?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 12, 2013)

I did some measurements of the Brokedown Wrap, hopefully this can give you all a better idea of it's size.





Left to Right *un-stretched* 43.5 inches

Left to Right *Fully stretched* 50.5 inches I made my bf help me stretch it out the band in the middle is elastic and has a lot of give to it.

and I totally spelled stretch wrong in the pictures... sigh that's what I get for editing before I was really awake.. lol
 





Odd angle for this picture but this is the top to bottom measurement, 22 inches
 





Each Velcro strip measures 9 and 7/16Th's of an inch

For reference I'm a 5'5 and it comes down to about the middle of my fingers when my arms are relaxed at my sides
34A up top and I have to overlap the Velcro a little bit
Hope those help!


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some measurements of the Brokedown Wrap, hopefully this can give you all a better idea of it's size.
> 
> ...


 That does help! Thank you. It gives me hope that it will fit even over my giant boobs and "birthing" hips lol


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't you wait abd get your box first before you email anyone. You might feel different once items are in hand and you can try them.


I started an email but haven't sent it...I might not send it. But with my initial reaction to the spoilers (which was upset) I decided to do a rough draft to cope.... I am completely disappointed by the "One size"...the website states it will fit a size 2-12. I am anywhere between a size 16-18 and rarely a size 20. My you-know-what is comparable to Kim Kardashian's and there is no way a size 12 will fit.

Really, to be honest I plan to take the items to a women's shelter. And that is completely fine with me but it would be nice that they didn't send out size specific items when in the facts it said they didn't need my size! I cannot regift them (don't have many girl friends and definitely none I am close enough to that I can say "hey...want these?" without feeling awkward.)


----------



## azqt7 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Me either. I haven't even gotten my box yet and already plan to give most of it away and have already started an email to popsugar. I am completely disappointed. I know I'm fat, I don't need a reminder from my popsugar box.


 Yea I agree with the whole reminder thing. I was gonna write ps about it but still debating. Ive been on a weight loss journey the past few months and have lost 25lbs. I figure they might fit once I reach my goal weight but at the same time I want to use them now. Lol


----------



## PinkShanyn (Feb 12, 2013)

I know how you feel.  I see the above measurements which give me a little hope as far as the spa wrap is concerned.... but the honest reaction from me is "wow... i don't need to pay someone to tell me i'm fat".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do a fine job of that all on my own, thank you very much!  I am an 18/20.  I am not necessarily happy with my size but I am content in my own skin and don't really feel like I should *HAVE* to lose weight so that others will be content with me.  

The ladies who are saying :it's not hard... just stop eating so much: clearly have never dealt with food issues before.  Because, if you have, you know it's not that simple. 

I think it's horrid that something that was intended to be fun and a monthly treat to myself has to instead be a reminder of my size and how I don't fit the societal norm.  

I'm sure this will be a CS NIGHTMARE for PS.... and honestly... i don't blame the irate 'big girls' out there.  We paid for this box with the knowledge that while we might not LOVE every item... we would at least be able to USE every item.  Not the case this month.  

I'm sure my mom will appreciate the spa wrap If it won't work for me.... but let's be honest here....it's gonna be *AWKWARD* finding someone to gift the panties to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  HEHEHE!


----------



## crburros (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *azqt7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I agree with the whole reminder thing. I was gonna write ps about it but still debating. Ive been on a weight loss journey the past few months and have lost 25lbs. I figure they might fit once I reach my goal weight but at the same time I want to use them now. Lol


 That's a great goal to set for yourself. I was thinking the same thing - they'll fit when I drop the baby weight I gained while pregnant with my daughter. Despite the size snafu, I really do love this box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2013)

I suggest those who dislikes this box, based on spoilers, wait until they have it in hand.  I've found eBay works like a charm for things in this box that I won't get any use out of (and can't or won't give away).  I eBay-ed the Yoga DVD from November's box, the Casual Vacancy from October.  I get a little bit of money back to offset the cost of the box or you could use the money to buy the item in a size that will work for you.

I'm slightly concerned that the wrap will be too small for me, but I've had other wraps like this before and they've all had fit issues and I fall within the "one size" fits most range.  But I'll reserve my comments until I have it and can try it on. 

I think PS might want to survey their subscribers because just based on reading these posts, a lot of subscribers skew towards plus sized.  The "size specific" convo came up in November with the bracelet.  I don't think "one size fits most" are size specific, size specific would be them sending everyone "smalls or XL's".  I find "one size" items fit most everyone....terribly.  Hello unisex t-shirts! 

I'd like to hear from people who actually have their boxes and tried the items.  How do these things fit?  Are you guys within the range of "one size fits most"?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2013)

So I ALMOST made it this month without spoiling it. I just couldn't wait any longer! I'm super excited about this one though! I've been pretty disappointed with PopSugar over the last few months, but this one has convinced me to stick around.


----------



## musthave (Feb 12, 2013)

If anyone is looking for someone to give the panties to, send them my way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE this brand and it would be less awkward than giving them to a friend haha


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was looking at the hanky panky product and it showed sizes 4-14, not 2-12. I know that's not a huge difference, but it could make this product more useful for a lot of women.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if the HPs are low rise or regular? That will also make a big difference in how many people they fit.
Question about one of the one-size items...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the HPs are low rise or regular? That will also make a big difference in how many people they fit.
> Question about one of the one-size items...


 It's this one

http://www.hankypanky.com/Rolled-Signature-Lace-Original-Rise-Thong

The original one-size thong fits higher on the hips. Flattering V waistband, World's Most Comfortable ThongÂ® has no visible panty lines (VPL).


----------



## MsTee (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies!  I have my box.  I'm still at work so I haven't tried on the panties.  I did try on the wrap over my Tshirt and jeans.  The top fit, but it didn't really wrap around my hips.  I could probably add a piece of velcro there to keep it closed.  It did not fit me the way it fit the model!  Also, it just barely covers my behind. I'll probably still use it during the summer months while i'm putting on make up and doing my hair.  BTW, I wear a size 16.  40DDD bra.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody elses box say its still in Sacramento? Mine has been there since Saturday and hasnt budged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> I was looking at the hanky panky product and it showed sizes 4-14, not 2-12. I know that's not a huge difference, but it could make this product more useful for a lot of women.


 If its 4-14 then they're definitely not going to fit me. I really think PS needs to get people's sizes or don't send out item that won't cater to both sides of the spectrum with their clientele. Us small girls have just as many sizing issues, and I know I can give items that don't fit away, but I buy this as a treat for myself each month.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody elses box say its still in Sacramento? Mine has been there since Saturday and hasnt budged.


 Mine left there but I believe a horse picked it up and it hasn't gotten to Ohio yet, much less to me in Michigan.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm in the Southeastern part of the state very close to Texas.


 I saw your post above where you said yours hasnt updated sonce Sacramento.....mine hasnt either. I guess its the area we live in? it only takes an hour or so from the Oklahoma border.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Mine left there but I believe a horse picked it up and it hasn't gotten to Ohio yet, much less to me in Michigan.


 hahaha I feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> I saw your post above where you said yours hasnt updated sonce Sacramento.....mine hasnt either. I guess its the area we live in? it only takes an hour or so from the Oklahoma border.


 I'm in NE Texas and I'm still stuck in Sacramento too!


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm in the Southeastern part of the state very close to Texas.


 I'm way on the opposite (and not as green) side of the state in the Panhandle...also pretty darn close to Texas.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw your post above where you said yours hasnt updated sonce Sacramento.....mine hasnt either. I guess its the area we live in? it only takes an hour or so from the Oklahoma border.


 mine just updated and it in hutchins, tx now. It will probably go to dallas, then sherman before it gets to me. thats what its done before.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's this one
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KaraAnn0722* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say this in the nicest way possible but telling someone that their lifestyle choices are the reason they don't fall into the "one size fits all" category is considered BULLYING. You should really sit back and think long and hard before you say things like that before posting it on an open forum. Technically its a "one size fits most" ....As someone who is 6' tall and wears a FF cup bra I most definitely will not be able to fit into one of the items but will be able to use the other. Your comment comes across as highly uneducated and makes me wonder why you feel the need to make other people feel less worthy of themselves. You have completely ruined this website for me


 Agreed.  I am 5'9".  I work out daily,  sometimes skipping Saturday or Sunday.  I eat healthy (everything, literally everything, organic) and more or less avoid sugar to the extent that this is possible. I'm still a size 12, sometimes 14.  It is likely the items will fit me, but barely so.  I have never, in my whole adult life, been smaller than size 12.  No matter what I do, I will never be smaller than size 12, or maybe I guess if I honestly borderline starved myself I could get down to 10.  Different people have different bodies.  While big boned can sometimes really just mean 'fat' there are people out there who genuinely are big boned/tall/extremely muscular/a combination and who, despite having healthy lives and no medical conditions will never be smaller than their current size.  There are also people with certain medical conditions or on certain  medications who gain weight no matter what they do.

Now, I believe in healthy choices, and I encourage people to make them.  But blanket statement about individuals who you have ever met and literally know nothing about are never okay.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it's waaaay too hard for them to do sizes. It'd be a logistical nightmare. I doubt they could tell a vendor "We need 100 smalls, 100 mediums, etc." I prefer a "win some, lose some" approach.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm way on the opposite (and not as green) side of the state in the Panhandle...also pretty darn close to Texas.


 I've kind of always wanted to see that part of the state, lol.


----------



## JuliaS (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody elses box say its still in Sacramento? Mine has been there since Saturday and hasnt budged.


 I'm in Texas too. My box shows it left Sacramento on Saturday, but there hasn't been an update since.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in NE Texas and I'm still stuck in Sacramento too!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 12, 2013)

They could include a way to opt out of sized items and substitute something else instead. I'm someone who really likes the two items in this box that are body size dependent. But I don't like the idea of others feeling bad about the box.


----------



## jmc8683 (Feb 12, 2013)

i'm interested to see this box but have already canceled for next month. I'm thinking not much happens in March/April, so maybe I'll pick it up again in May (Unless someone can convince me it'll be amazing in those two months haha).


----------



## Therese1109 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been a lurker for the last 3 boxes and have been subscribed since October.  I know some spoilers have been shared, but I just saw this video which provides a good look at the items in the February box.


Edit: Link removed, video embedded


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it's waaaay too hard for them to do sizes. It'd be a logistical nightmare. I doubt they could tell a vendor "We need 100 smalls, 100 mediums, etc." I prefer a "win some, lose some" approach.


Agreed.  I could never have  a logistics job, just the thought of it is ick. In any case, this is for PS to figure out.  I need to figure out whether or not I want to read the Sparks novel ;-)


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> i'm interested to see this box but have already canceled for next month. I'm thinking not much happens in March/April, so maybe I'll pick it up again in May (Unless someone can convince me it'll be amazing in those two months haha).


 I want to cancel but I'm always so afraid that once I do a really amazing box will come along. Fingers crossed for march, I was wrong about February!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 12, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their Hanky Panky Undie please please please PM me!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Therese1109* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a lurker for the last 3 boxes and have been subscribed since October.  I know some spoilers have been shared, but I just saw this video which provides a good look at the items in the February box.
> 
> ...


 Glad you liked my video I just uploaded it haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Surprised to click on the spoiler and see it was mine! Welcome to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macstarlite (Feb 12, 2013)

How do you unsub...like where...I don't see a choice button on my pop sugar account


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you unsub...like where...I don't see a choice button on my pop sugar account


 In your account dashboard click on "Billing" to bring up your card on file in that same window at the bottom of the box is a link that you click on to cancel


----------



## Eleda (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you unsub...like where...I don't see a choice button on my pop sugar account


 Click on "billing" then on that page bottom theres that option


----------



## macstarlite (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh wow. Can't believe I missed that...thanks!


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed.  I am 5'9".  I work out daily,  sometimes skipping Saturday or Sunday.  I eat healthy (everything, literally everything, organic) and more or less avoid sugar to the extent that this is possible. I'm still a size 12, sometimes 14.  It is likely the items will fit me, but barely so.  I have never, in my whole adult life, been smaller than size 12.  No matter what I do, I will never be smaller than size 12, or maybe I guess if I honestly borderline starved myself I could get down to 10.  Different people have different bodies.  While big boned can sometimes really just mean 'fat' there are people out there who genuinely are big boned/tall/extremely muscular/a combination and who, despite having healthy lives and no medical conditions will never be smaller than their current size.  There are also people with certain medical conditions or on certain  medications who gain weight no matter what they do.
> 
> Now, I believe in healthy choices, and I encourage people to make them.  But blanket statement about individuals who you have ever met and literally know nothing about are never okay.


 I agree with both of you. I decided to leave the thread yesterday before I said something worse because this poster made me so incredibly angry I was shaking. It's really easy to talk smack when you're alone in front of a computer, isn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Well, at least I'm not getting the box so I won't be able to really witch about the items any further. I gave the box spoilers some thought and realized that the items included, especially that GD Sparks book, would NOT be used. This isn't even about size, I just would never wear a thong or read that book or etc, etc. Seriously, even the thought of having that d-bag's book in my house infuriates me! lolll 
So, for now, I'll try to relax and avoid mean people (they're everywhere unfortunately) and come back for March's spoilers.

I love you guys (well almost everyone, if you're that poster generalizing about OSFA, you are not on my love list, sorry to say) and no mean poster will ruin my fun on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsTee (Feb 12, 2013)

> Hi Ladies!Â  I have my box.Â  I'm still at work so I haven't tried on the panties.Â  I did try on the wrap over my Tshirt and jeans.Â  The top fit, but it didn't really wrap around my hips.Â  I could probably add a piece of velcro there to keep it closed.Â  It did not fit me the way it fit the model!Â  Also, it just barely covers my behind. I'll probably still use it during the summer months while i'm putting on make up and doing my hair.Â  BTW, I wear a size 16.Â  40DDD bra.


 I am home now and tried on the other sized item. It ain't pretty, but it fits as it's comfy.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> mine just updated and it in hutchins, tx now. It will probably go to dallas, then sherman before it gets to me. thats what its done before.


 Our boxes are travel buddies (=


----------



## onebizeebee (Feb 12, 2013)

I just received my box. Some of my opinions:

Received the wrap in white. I'm 5'2, Size 14 and pretty bosomy. This wrap is just not cutting it for me. My ass and vajayjay is just out there for the world to see. Not that I would wear this in public. Lol. I wish it was just 3-4 inches longer and it would've been perfect. The fabric is super soft. Hopefully I can trade it for something else, if not then gift it or sell it somewhere.
Received the dark chocolate pearls. Love dark chocolate so I'm excited to taste this.
Agree with an earlier poster of receiving movie tickets instead of the book, or even better in addition to the book, similar to the September box.
Received the Revlon lip stain in Honey Duece. I removed the plastic wrap to see the color and I could tell without using it that the color would just blend into my lips. Has anyone received a different color? Maybe in the red family? Would love to trade if you don't mind the stain without the plastic wrap.
Excited for the thong. Very pretty pinkish/purple color.

Overall this box has been better than the previous months. Hopefully Popsugar can make it better in the coming months.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our boxes are travel buddies (=


glad yalls updated... haha mine STILL says Sacramento. Hope it didn't get lost. "/


----------



## JessP (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine left City of Industry this afternoon, so I'm really hoping it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## musthave (Feb 12, 2013)

I know mine has departed Sacramento, but no updates since Saturday. Hopefully it's with the Hutchins group and will make it to the Texas panhandle soon! I'm so giddy about this box!


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know mine has departed Sacramento, but no updates since Saturday. Hopefully it's with the Hutchins group and will make it to the Texas panhandle soon! I'm so giddy about this box!


I'm doubtful "/ but, will try to stay positive. Kind of sucks to get a Valentines themed box after Valentines.

EDIT: It says its in Hutchins TX, should be here tomorrow, as Midlothian isn't that far from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm doubtful "/ but, will try to stay positive. Kind of sucks to get a Valentines themed box after Valentines.
> ...


 Yay! I'm glad yours updated too. Looks like I'm either getting mine tomorrow or on Valentine's day, so I'm happy with the shipping speed this month.  Cutting it close though, Popsugar! (=


----------



## JuliaS (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know mine has departed Sacramento, but no updates since Saturday. Hopefully it's with the Hutchins group and will make it to the Texas panhandle soon! I'm so giddy about this box!


 I'm in the panhandle too, in Amarillo. My tracking just updated showing it's in Hutchins. Hopefully it will be here by the weekend.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there a coupon code included for Hanky Panky? I can see a card in some of the pictures, but no one has mentioned it.


----------



## musthave (Feb 12, 2013)

FedEx just updated and it's in Hutchins, FINALLY!  It should get here Thursday or Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Feb 12, 2013)

Spoiler



[ I got my box today and i really did enjoy it. the spa robe is so soft and luxurious my only question is on the photos online it had a ribbon sash but mine doesnt, it only has the velcro. Anyone have a different one?? I got it in white. I loved the pink thong and chocolates. The candy hearts are almost gone. There is a brokedown coupon and a coupon for hanky pank with free zoya polish for any purchase. Can't wait to read the book. Overall great box for me , this is my last month as I"m cancelling for financial reasons. /SPOILER]


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2013)

^Thanks for the info!


----------



## mle102286 (Feb 12, 2013)

Greetings! I'm new here, and this popsugar box will be my first! I signed up in mid january and have been waiting a MONTH for it. 

I am so disappointed and disheartened guys.... I am plus size AND 6 feet tall.... I highly doubt the thong OR wrap will fit. I absolutely ADORE The revlon justbitten stains-- I own 3 different ones, and actually bought the honey color...... only to give it to a friend because my lips are pigmented already and it didnt show up AT ALL. 

How disappointing :-(


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Feb 12, 2013)

I find it pretty funny that we're being given a "spa wrap" that holds an $84 price tag, when in reality it's just a glorified towel with a strip of velcro on it.


----------



## tdero (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greetings! I'm new here, and this popsugar box will be my first! I signed up in mid january and have been waiting a MONTH for it.
> 
> ...



This is my first box also, I signed up early January... I'm plus sized as well, and have a hard time believing that this will fit me... and I also own the honey stain. My sister has already claimed the clothing items, and I figure since she doesnt have that stain, she can have it as well. I think the box is cute, and worth the value, I mean... I only paid 30 because of refer5... The items I can't wear make great gifts, and maybe March will hold more items that I will love. These sort of things are hit and miss anyhow. ( not everyone is going to love the boxes, I get that) But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't peeved that they sent us something "one size fits all.." a size 0 and a size 14 could never wear the same item, and both pull it off. Sorry ain't happenin. BUT her birthday is around the corner, and she is an engineer so I know that these types of items will help her relieve stress and make a cute gift. : )


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my box today!  I like everything in it except the...

wrap.  I never walk around the house half naked so I don't see why to start now.  I'll be looking for a way to get rid of it.  Kind of mad when I saw the value - I want to use expensive stuff on myself!  Haha.

The wrap I got was white.  Undies were yellow.  Lip gloss was Crush (looks like a burgundy).  The chocolate was dark.  Did everyone get dark chocolate?  They are yummy.  Reminds me of Buncha Crunch candies if they were dark and not milk.

I'll totally read the book.  Never read a Nicolas Spark book so I'll know soon if I'm a lover or a hater!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greetings! I'm new here, and this popsugar box will be my first! I signed up in mid january and have been waiting a MONTH for it.
> 
> ...


 What a bummer!  Getting things you've already purchased or just can't use takes all the fun out of it.  Doesn't really provide a neat surprise for yourself.  I hope they are able to really surprise you next month if you stick around.


----------



## mle102286 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im happy to hear there are different lipstain colors! the product is one of my faves, i would love a color that actually shows up on me!


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish I had signed up for this month's Popsugar box...

If anyone is interested in trading their Brokedown Wrap, let me know (trade link is in my signature)!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Feb 13, 2013)

So I just had a scathingly brilliant idea -- the spa wrap will be staying at my apartment -- for my niece to use (she's 7) and she'll love it.  It looks really soft (from the spoilers I've seen) and that way once I'm back down to a respectable size I MIGHT be able to use it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

And -- she's been hounding me for awhile to buy her a new towel -- she spends the weekends with me and her old Strawberry Shortcake towel from when she was a toddler just doesn't hide much anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha!

The hanky panky undies may be going to me sister or mom -- either way their birthdays are relatively soon.  

So thanks PS, for making my shopping list just *that* much smaller. 

Hope everyone else who isn't able to use these items themselves can find someone to give them to who will love them.  They look like awesome pieces -- they deserve to be loved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, mine has made it to Dallas finally, but my estimated delivery date is Tuesday. Really hoping I get it before then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find it pretty funny that we're being given a "spa wrap" that holds an $84 price tag, when in reality it's just a glorified towel with a strip of velcro on it.


I so agree! Sometimes the retail value of the stuff they send out in sub boxes is SO freakin' high, but to me personally the values come out much much lower.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally got an estimated date of arrival - on Friday.

Is the wrap made of polyester? Looks like it's not cotton?


----------



## IffB (Feb 13, 2013)

Fascinating. My box arrived in Georgia, about 30 minutes from my house on Monday.  Apparently it wants to tour all the neighborhoods before delivery to metro Atlanta on Friday....


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in GA too. Apparently it will take two days to travel an hour. Well, I guess it's on Georgia time haha.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 13, 2013)

My EDA is Friday but its currently half an hour from my home. Can I please pick it up and save you the trouble (apparently traveling anywhere but here) smart post? Pretty please.


----------



## lucyla8 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish we could pick up packages at Fedex Smart Post... the facility is down the street from my job! But it takes 2 days to get from Smart Post to the post office to my home


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just cancelled my PopSugar account -- this will be my last box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do love the element of surprise, but too many things just aren't too my tastes.  I've got a fun Ross store near my house, where I've scored some great stuff -- I may hold my own $35 challenge there each month instead.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 13, 2013)

I hate smartpost.  I am in Arkansas so my box has gone past me, as usual, and is now bouncing around 2 hours away.  I will probably not get it until Friday.  

Date/Time Activity Location -
2/13/2013 - Wednesday
12:03 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  FEDEX SMARTPOST SOUTHAVEN, MS
-
2/11/2013 - Monday
8:55 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  MEMPHIS, TN
6:07 pm Departed FedEx location
  OLIVE BRANCH, MS
3:47 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  OLIVE BRANCH, MS



This is just crazy.  Olive Branch to Memphis I can see - Memphis is a huge hub.  It is 30 minutes NE of Olive Branch.  25 miles.  

BUT THEN.  It went SOUTH to Southaven - which is 18 minutes away.  and it took 40 hours to travel those 14 miles.  

The kicker?  Southaven is only 13 miles east of Olive Branch.  It's almost a straight shot!  They turned a 13 mile trip into  ~40 miles and almost 2 days!  I KNOW, their system is the cheapest route and all ....  but that is so frustrating.  I could have driven to Memphis last night and picked the darn thing up!  That is only 2 hours from my house.  It left Watsonville at 5:15PM on 02/07 and I will be lucky if I get it this Friday.  

I just had to vent ... I've stayed mostly spoiler free since my birthday was yesterday and I never get gifts, this is the only "surprise."  My mom takes me out to eat, my dad sends a check, and my ex-husband won't take our son shopping.  So I am really eager to get my darn PopSugar box this month!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!! Woohoo!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had to vent ... I've stayed mostly spoiler free since my birthday was yesterday and I never get gifts, this is the only "surprise."  My mom takes me out to eat, my dad sends a check, and my ex-husband won't take our son shopping.  So I am really eager to get my darn PopSugar box this month!!!


 Happy Belated Birthday!! 





I hope your box shows up earlier than expected. Mine usually shows up a day early! Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tdero (Feb 13, 2013)

> My EDA is Friday but its currently half an hour from my home. Can I please pick it up and save you the trouble (apparently traveling anywhere but here) smart post? Pretty please.


 mine is less than 25 mins and it also says friday. Not super happy to be getting a vday box....a day after vday. haha


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is looking for someone to give the panties to, send them my way!
> 
> 
> ...


 I second this motion!!!!!!! Send to me if you don't want them! I'll gladly trade for something else in the box


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 13, 2013)

So I got one of two of my PS boxes...Um, why only one when they both literally traveled together?!?!?!  Oh well, I still got one a day early which makes me happy!!!!


----------



## arp2489 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got one of two of my PS boxes...Um, why only one when they both literally traveled together?!?!?!  Oh well, I still got one a day early which makes me happy!!!!


 HAHA that's ridiculous. Where did they even get separated?!?!?!?!


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 13, 2013)

I like the idea of the wrap, but does anyone else think it feels a little cheap for supposedly being $84.  Not saying I won't use it though, it's really cute!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 13, 2013)

Okay excuse the fact that I look like a total butt and still have to drop some baby weight but I wanted to share that yes, they also sent it in pink and also that this is how it fits someone in a 36E bra. Note that the top part kind of falls open so ill have to tuck of in. It's cute though and ill wear it and bring it for travel maybe (I have a matching pink microfiber towel). Anyway thought I'd share.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 13, 2013)

LOVE IT IN PINK!!- Thanks for the picture


----------



## wishingwillow (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in Alpharetta and mine got here yesterday so maybe there is hope it will arrive sooner?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2013)

Fyi, for anyone concerned about the wrap fitting them properly,

you could also turn it into a towel turban to dry your hair!


----------



## snuffles28 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a.) You look fabulous.  

b.) Thanks for sharing.  I'm getting my box today, but it gives me an idea of how it fits - thanks!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it's waaaay too hard for them to do sizes. It'd be a logistical nightmare. I doubt they could tell a vendor "We need 100 smalls, 100 mediums, etc." I prefer a "win some, lose some" approach.


 I signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox Men and they not only take your size but have you take a little quiz to better match your box to your interests... last month I think they had around 16 variations going out! If they're able to organize those logistics I think PS should be able to figure out S/M/L!!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 13, 2013)

My box is CRAWLING it's way down to southern California...

I'm actually excited about the wrap (I have a fluffy robe, but would like something to wear in the summer while I dry my hair/do my makeup). However, someone earlier posted that they were 5'2" and it barely covered their butt. I'm 5'6", so I'm starting to think it might be too short for anyone over 5 foot! I hope not. 

 
[SIZE=1em]I just really hope I don't get pink. I don't own a single pink thing and I'm not about to start now... I may have to figure out this trade thing on here if I get a pink one.[/SIZE]


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone will totally trade you over there for it. I'm between 5 6 and. 5 7. It is basically butt length on me. Just wrapped up in it after a shower. I like the fit when i tuck in the floppy end thing. I get like 4 inches of overlap in the bottom front unless I bend over. My husband thinks its attractive on as well. I'm really sorry I can't do spoilers on my phone. Will stop posting till I can as I've possibly ruined one item for others.


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone will totally trade you over there for it. I'm between 5 6 and. 5 7. It is basically butt length on me. Just wrapped up in it after a shower. I like the fit when i tuck in the floppy end thing. I get like 4 inches of overlap in the bottom front unless I bend over. My husband thinks its attractive on as well.
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't do spoilers on my phone. Will stop posting till I can as I've possibly ruined one item for others.


 If you want to do a spoiler on your phone, just type



Spoiler



before your post and


after - it's a trick to use while using the MuT mobile version. Hope that helps!


----------



## KaraAnn0722 (Feb 13, 2013)

So is mine....since we are both in Columbus they really are package buddies


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope the wrap fits me even though I'm kind of tall and busty. I've always thought about buying something similar but never got around to it.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm super excited because this box is a freebie for me due to credit for a free box because of the whole luxury box nightmare. My box is 10 miles away yet tracking says delivery is set for two days. Grrrr


----------



## Kristin1387 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got mine today! 

I got the pink thong, and a white wrap. Also - i got the lip stain in romantic - not Honey. I'm so happy because I have honey and wanted  to try romantic.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PoisonMegz (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm curious about the fabric of the wrap...from all the photos and videos it looks identical to the cover for my sons changing pad cover....yikes! haha


----------



## Katinka31 (Feb 13, 2013)

Got my box just now!  The wrap, panties, and book went immediately to my trade list, but I'm really happy with the shade of my lip stain (Crush -- a deep berry).  The chocolates are cute and I have a weakness for candy hearts, but I think the jewelry cleaner is a little lame -- I've purchased it before at Walmart, and I saw it at Target just yesterday. 

So, I'm happy to discover the Revlon product, but I'm bidding farewell to PopSugar.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PoisonMegz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about the fabric of the wrap...from all the photos and videos it looks identical to the cover for my sons changing pad cover....yikes! haha


 omg I finally relize what it reminds me of!


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone will totally trade you over there for it. I'm between 5 6 and. 5 7. It is basically butt length on me. Just wrapped up in it after a shower. I like the fit when i tuck in the floppy end thing. I get like 4 inches of overlap in the bottom front unless I bend over. My husband thinks its attractive on as well.
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't do spoilers on my phone. Will stop posting till I can as I've possibly ruined one item for others.


 Thanks! Hopefully it'll cover my butt. I just hope it's not pink!


----------



## emilytaylor (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine is finally in Ohio! I live in Kentucky, so maybe tomorrow?


----------



## doziedoz (Feb 13, 2013)

YIPEEE!!! Just opened my box and NOW i can look at this thread! I wouldn't let myself go on here-wanted the full suprise effect! LOL! I am in love with this box!

Wearing the spa wrap now-I am little- 5'3 size 2/4 and it fits perfectly for me. I was actually needing one of these and this one is so much nicer than what I could have found for what I wanted to spend. Very very soft.

Got the hanky pankys in neon orange-FUN! I wear these daily and don't have this color, so yay! Just not with white pants LOL..
Jewelry cleaner is great-I own this brand and it works well. Will give to my sister because I don't need another bottle.
Gonna pawn off the book-I am a mystery horror Walking Dead/ American Horror Story type of fan-not a romance reader.
Got the lipstain in Honey. LOVE! Perfect for the purse!
I was meh with last month, but lovin February!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fyi, for anyone concerned about the wrap fitting them properly,
> 
> you could also turn it into a towel turban to dry your hair!


 I was also thinking people could use them to cover their car seats when leaving the beach/pool/lake this summer.  Sometimes my suit isn't completely dry when I drive home so you could throw the wrap over your seat to help absorb some of the water.  These could also possibly be used at the beach as a bathing suit cover up, that way if you're a little exposed you still have your swim suit on underneath.


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* 



Fyi, for anyone concerned about the wrap fitting them properly,

you could also turn it into a towel turban to dry your hair!


> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also thinking people could use them to cover their car seats when leaving the beach/pool/lake this summer.  Sometimes my suit isn't completely dry when I drive home so you could throw the wrap over your seat to help absorb some of the water.  These could also possibly be used at the beach as a bathing suit cover up, that way if you're a little exposed you still have your swim suit on underneath.


 I haven't received my box yet to see about the fit, but I love both of these ideas! Smart ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PoisonMegz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about the fabric of the wrap...from all the photos and videos it looks identical to the cover for my sons changing pad cover....yikes! haha


 it's polyester... its only soft on the outside... i find that weird


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 13, 2013)

my box reached the post office today. SIGH. if it has v-day themed items i really wish that it had arrived before the end of v-day.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Those dark chocolate pearls are so yummy!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *arp2489* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA that's ridiculous. Where did they even get separated?!?!?!?!


 I called the PO and spoke with someone there that I'm  really familiar with due to a BarkBox disaster and she told me that the boxes arrived together but the carrier didn't want to carry both so he delivered one today and will deliver the other one tomorrow.  The person I spoke with apologized and said it wasn't right.  I told her I had no issue, was just curious why one did and the other didn't.  But it just goes to show why I'm so meh on USPS.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think this cements that the wrap isn't going to work for me either (panties are already ruled out), seeing as you have overlap and I'm _very_ small-chested. This is probably going to go up for trade, or I may give it away as a gift. It looks very short though (on all the pictures I've seen of it) and I think even if I decided to make it work I would feel uncomfortable with how high it hits. Its one small breeze away from total disaster.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called the PO and spoke with someone there that I'm  really familiar with due to a BarkBox disaster and she told me that the boxes arrived together but the carrier didn't want to carry both so he delivered one today and will deliver the other one tomorrow.  The person I spoke with apologized and said it wasn't right.  I told her I had no issue, was just curious why one did and the other didn't.  But it just goes to show why I'm so meh on USPS.


 Sorry for the double post, but he really just decided he didn't _want_ to carry out your packages? Good thing that's his job then...


----------



## PoisonMegz (Feb 13, 2013)

I do not understand this boxes route at all... Sacramento to Ohio to Belleville, Mi..  I live in Indiana so it has traveled past me at least once already.  Frustrating. Expected delivery is not until the 19th and it shipped out on the 6th.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 13, 2013)

> I called the PO and spoke with someone there that I'mÂ  really familiar with due to a BarkBox disaster and she told me that the boxes arrived together but the carrier didn't want to carry both so he delivered one today and will deliver the other one tomorrow.Â  The person I spoke with apologized and said it wasn't right.Â  I told her I had no issue, was just curious why one did and the other didn't.Â  But it just goes to show why I'm so meh on USPS.


 Wow what a dick move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mail guy is super awesome and always brings all of my boxes and sets them together in a nice pile and if I see him earlier, he gives me my stuff before delivering. The one day he had off, I got another person that totally did what they did to you AND left me 2 notices to go pick up my tiny birchbox and another box at the post office the next day just because he/she didn't want to walk to my door (even though filling out those notices takes longer!!). I'm lucky he's so nice but sad because I'm moving soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2013)

Pardon me if this has already been mentioned, but I wanted to add my 2 cents on the topic of healthy weight. Just because someone is skinny doesn't mean they're healthy, we're currently experiencing a rise of so called "skinny-fat" (not my term!) people who wear single-digit sizes yet they have over 32% body fat which is considered to be extremely unhealthy. I am one of such people (I wear size 4) and I am much closer to a heart attack than the size 14 girl who works out 5 days a week and leads a much healthier lifestyle. So just because I can squeeze into a one size fits all doesn't mean anything other than, well... the fact that I can squeeze into it.


----------



## Rynnegade (Feb 13, 2013)

My box just arrived and I'm pretty content.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the white wrap.  Did anyone else think that it would have a ribbon from the photo on the insert?  I love lacey thongs but I wasn't particularly thrilled with the glaringly neon orange color I received.  Oh well, I've been lucky color-wise in everything else so far.  I got the lip stain in "Bitten" which sounds sexy.  So I'm pleased.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  Tried on the wrap.  It "fits" in that it velcros halfway and then gaps open.  Oh well, my husband won't care.  lol


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the picture, now I'm even more excited to get my box. This wrap looks so lovely on you by the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wxhailey (Feb 13, 2013)

I *LOVE* this box. I'm very happy I managed to stay off spoilers for this one, as I think the surprises made it better. I'll definitely use everything in this box, unlike last month's. Unfortunately, this is my last box as I decided I can only afford one sub box a month (and I picked glossybox .. reconsidering) and popsugar lost. But after this one, I'm thinking of ditching GB and going for this one .. hmmm.....

The wrap is very soft and pretty (I have cream) but very very short and does not fit well across my chest. I'm about 5'6" and a size 6 with small shoulders, but I wear 34DDD ... so I didn't expect something like this to fit my sometimes-awkward body shape. It's too short for my comfort level too, I think. I'll be sticking with my fluffy Victoria's Secret robe (it's like wearing a cloud) but I'll be thinking of other uses for this wrap. I hope it fits other people better, but I also hope I read more creative uses for it!  Question, though .. it's pictured with a ribbon, and mine doesn't have one? Does anyone's?

 
I was hoping for this book as I've got an awesome spring break trip coming up and need a beach read!  Was hoping for movie tickets with it, but whatever. Never worn the brand of underwear, so we'll see about that, but there is a boutique down the street always advertising them. I was excited about the jewelry cleaner!  Never used it before, and even though it's probably inexpensive, I wouldn't think to buy it for myself. Andddddd I already ate the chocolate, so there's that. Good job popsugar!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 13, 2013)

Wrap in white

chocolate in dark (which had a torn bag but were "mostly" contained)
thong in purple
lippie in Honey (which I'll trade since it's too light for my taste)--if you want to trade, PM me!
Mine came today...^^^these are the options I got


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2013)

> I just cancelled my PopSugar account -- this will be my last box.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I do love the element of surprise, but too many things just aren't too my tastes.Â  I've got a fun Ross store near my house, where I've scored some great stuff -- I may hold my own $35 challenge there each month instead.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like your idea! The fun and surprise element is greatly diminished when the box contains items you aren't interested in, items you already own, or items that won't fit.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PoisonMegz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not understand this boxes route at all... Sacramento to Ohio to Belleville, Mi..  I live in Indiana so it has traveled past me at least once already.  Frustrating. Expected delivery is not until the 19th and it shipped out on the 6th.


 Umm, that FedEx place in Belleville is like the worst / slowest place ever.  Mine goes there too.


----------



## ceemarie01 (Feb 13, 2013)

three months of lurking and nail polish has finally inspired me to participate!

for anyone wondering about

the free hanky panky nail polish w/purchase...it's Zoya Mira. so if you're like me and have a polish problem, you may already have this color.
but if you've already got that, when you sign up on the site you get a $10 code so it's still a win-win!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ceemarie01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> three months of lurking and nail polish has finally inspired me to participate!
> 
> ...


 Thank you for that information!  I was trying to figure out if that's what it was since, yup, I do indeed already have that one.  I've got such an addiction that I was actually thinking about placing an order just to get that polish, but since I already have it, I can hold strong and skip it.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 13, 2013)

Hooray!

 I got the crush colored lip stain, awfully dark for me I'm afraid, but it seems like a great product. Bright orange panties - terrible color but super super comfortable! A white robe which is so so soft but could definitely use a few inches on the bottom. I might take a towel and sew on a bit in another color, maybe it look like it was suppose to be that way. And dark chocolate candies which seems to be the norm.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I think I am canceling PopSugar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I soooo want to love it but it's just not doing it for me.

I wind up giving away practically everything in the box each month.

I've subscribed since Nov (and got the Luxury Box as well)....

This month was a good box for sure.

But I was lukewarm to it...

I was disappointed in the spa wrap. It looks gimmicky to me. It's very 70's. I would have much rather had a luxurious and soft bath towel or bath sheet to wrap myself in. Or a real wrap (aka a scarf) that I could actually wear. This is fine, but it's not a wow. I will regift. 

 
The book? Not sure about it. Reading is such a wonderful luxury of time,and there are so many things I would rather read. Not a fault of PS...just my personal preference.
 
The chocolates? Yummy, but a small part of the box in my opinion. This was a filler item.
 
The Revlon? I love all make up.  I was actually excited about this being in the box, which is really ridiculous. I could just have easily spent the $7.95 at my next drug store outing and picked out a shade I would actually wear. So a bust for me.
 
The Hanky Panky I thought was really fun. But I am annoyed it will alienate some subscribers, since the one size fits all, won't really fit all.
 
The SweetHearts? Legendary! Best part of the box.
Anyway, just my two cents.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cancelled my PopSugar account -- this will be my last box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do love the element of surprise, but too many things just aren't too my tastes.  I've got a fun Ross store near my house, where I've scored some great stuff -- I may hold my own $35 challenge there each month instead.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What a fun idea! You could get so much in Ross for that price, and have it be stuff you like.

And, I think it's an entirely

different spa wrap than what I can find on Brokedown's site. This says it has lace trim and shows a ribbon with darker detailing all around? I dunno. https://www.brokedownclothing.com/buy-now/spa-wrap-powder-pink


----------



## Sancus geek (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine came today! Wrap came in light pink Undies in purple Bitten in Bordeaux. The book I will resell-- Nicolas Sparks gives me hives.


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

I received the following variations:



Spoiler



White wrap Pink Hanky Panky Dark chocolate pearls Oh and I got the Revlon lip stain in Crush which I love! Yay!


----------



## tdero (Feb 13, 2013)

My box is STILL sitting in Dallas... only 26 miles away.. and my ETA is Friday. I've used smartpost with other companies, and my stuff has always come a day or two before schedule... guess popsugar is the exception. I was going to use the convo hearts to top some cupcakes for tomorrow. Le suck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgirl42 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just received my box today! My first PopSugar box was the infamous September box, so I was very pleased to see that some of the items in the February box were reminiscent of that. Overall, I think this is one of the best boxes I've received! It's sad that a few people have been sized out of some of the best items in the box, but I'm loving the creative alternative uses people are suggesting! Personally I love these items, and I hope PS won't be so inundated with complaints that they avoid items like this in the future. Hopefully in the future PS will give people the option of receiving alternative items if they need to.

I received the white spa wrap (VERY soft, and I don't own a normal robe, so this will be nice to have), green thong and lip stain in Crush (looks very dark on the tube, but is a fantastic versatile berry shade once applied. I have very light skin and was worried this would be too dark, but it's great). And although I'm not a thong person, I'm really excited to try HP, since I've heard great things! It really does seem like it will be comfortable, so they might convert me! haha


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox Men and they not only take your size but have you take a little quiz to better match your box to your interests... last month I think they had around 16 variations going out! If they're able to organize those logistics I think PS should be able to figure out S/M/L!!


 I wouldn't give birchbox too much credit on that though. They have the option for XL and XXL too, and the first month my friend subscribed (after much convincing) they sent him a size L shirt when he needed xxl. While popsugar needs to ask sizes at this point, birchbox does and ignores it when it's more convenient.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted to love this box but the panties don't fit and neither does the wrap I wish they wouldn't send size specific items. What a waste.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone know of any coupon codes besides REFER5?


----------



## mstlcmn (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know of any coupon codes besides REFER5?


 LUVMH ($5 off) til 11:59pm Feb 14


----------



## EmGee (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember getting a Blissmobox last year where it said you got a product from some organic underwear co and I emailed Blissmo asking how could they send out underwear and make sure it is the right size or for men and women??

Their reply was they were seding out coupon codes good for the value of one item and shipping.

Worked out great!



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't give birchbox too much credit on that though. They have the option for XL and XXL too, and the first month my friend subscribed (after much convincing) they sent him a size L shirt when he needed xxl. While popsugar needs to ask sizes at this point, birchbox does and ignores it when it's more convenient.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

> I remember getting a Blissmobox last year where it said you got a product from some organic underwear co and I emailed Blissmo asking how could they send out underwear and make sure it is the right size or for men and women?? Their reply was they were seding out coupon codes good for the value of one item and shipping. Worked out great!


 And that's what they did for StyleMint, and those us who were sized out of SM could use it for JewelMint. Since they also included a discount code for HP this time, I'm really annoyed they didn't send a free item code this time. I'm actually going to write to HP once I get my box to suggest they consider this because as it stands, I *could* wear their stuff if I could try a plus-sized pair, but I'm so irritated by the fact that they didn't do this that I'm going to forever remember them as the catty giggling girls in high school picking out band uniforms who *could* have picked our something that fit everyone e but instead picked out something that only came in junior sizes. witches.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 14, 2013)

I received my box yesterday and it is DEFINITELY my favorite Pop Sugar Must Have box to date. I also thought they did a perfect job (for once) of tying in the theme of Valentine's Day. Really glad beacuse I thought last month's box was horrible and I was about to cancel my subscription.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 14, 2013)

Feb 14th, shipped the 8th, and mine is still showing in Sacramento. Grr! Even if I'm not going to be able to use half the box, I'd still like to receive it. I'm not even showing an estimated delivery date yet.


----------



## tdero (Feb 14, 2013)

> Feb 14th, shipped the 8th, and mine is still showing in Sacramento. Grr! Even if I'm not going to be able to use half the box, I'd still like to receive it. I'm not even showing an estimated delivery date yet.Â


 mine has been 20 minutes from my house for two days... dont know why it takes so long for them to deliver or why I cant just go pick it up.. Your worse off then me....but it sucks that neither of us will get our vday box on vday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 14, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today. Having bittersweet feelings about it. At first I thought "Yay it's out for delivery. Perfect timing. At least I'll get a gift today." Then my mind went to "Oh wait, the two most exciting items probably aren't going to fit because I'm too fat. Thanks PS for just perpetuating the body consciousness/ugly feeling I've been having all week."


----------



## randomlyreviews (Feb 14, 2013)

My box came yesterday and here is what I've got:

Spa robe in baby pink

Panties in yellow - not what I'd typically choose for myself, but don't mind it..

Revlon lip stain in Romantic - initially, I thought this was a bit too reddish for my taste, but I tried it on and it is actually just a few shades darker than my lips - I'll wear it.

Dark chocolate MarieBelle pearls - they are yummy!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 14, 2013)

Got mine today! It was nice to get a little surprise since my husband and i decided not to do gifts this year for Valentines Day! Here is what I got:

Hanky Pankys in Yellow Brokedown Wrap in Light Pink Revlon Lip Stain in Honey (really pretty shade!) Dark Chocolate
Overall, I was happy with this box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Spoiler



Has anyone gotten milk chocolate candies? I don't like dark chocolate, but my husband will eat them! I was just curious.


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow what a dick move
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but he really just decided he didn't _want_ to carry out your packages? Good thing that's his job then...


 Yea, he actually told other mail carriers there that he really only had room for one and that he would deliver the other the next day...which I just got.  But the whole thing made me laugh more than it made me mad...Because I so wish I had that type of choice in my job, but I can't just not do things because I feel like it!


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow what a dick move
> 
> ...


 I used to love love love my mail guy at my other job, he was constantly delivering me shoes from ShoeDazzle, he would deliver at least 3 shoes a week and he never once complained, in fact he would always tease me about it.  So when Christmas came around I gave him a $100 gift card for always being so nice with me about it!  It was a sad day when I told him that he would no longer be delivering my shoes and that I was leaving the company, he actually cried and asked if it would be too awkward to take my number down to keep in touch.  I still talk to him to this day and he still teases me about my shoe addiction!  Not to many mail carriers exist out there still that are this cool!


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PoisonMegz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about the fabric of the wrap...from all the photos and videos it looks identical to the cover for my sons changing pad cover....yikes! haha


Oh it is most definitely minky - just like they use for babies.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my box yesterday too!

Wrap in white
Dark chocolates in the pink box
Revlon lip stain in Romantic - beautiful red that's really great today for V-day!
Thong in purple, a really pretty shade
 
I would have been so happy with this box if it hadn't been for the sizing. The spa wrap is a joke on me - I can get the velcro around my 40G chest, but it literally opens up maybe an inch later, so it's basically a cape. I think I'll repurpose it as a head wrap/hair turban like some others have suggested - I have super curly, thick hair and it'll be great for that! The thong, while you could say it fits, is hardly flattering and cuts into my sides/rides way too low in the back. I'm generally very happy with my appearance and shape, but this felt like a mean blow - especially since I would have loved both items had PS actually asked for my size. On top of feeling too big, I can't even use items I adore!  
...well, minus the Nicholas Sparks. I was never gonna love that, though, and literary taste is so subjective that I can't hate too much on PS for that. Will be regifted!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine is in Phoenix. So even though it's so close I probably won't get it until Saturday.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to love love love my mail guy at my other job, he was constantly delivering me shoes from ShoeDazzle, he would deliver at least 3 shoes a week and he never once complained, in fact he would always tease me about it.  So when Christmas came around I gave him a $100 gift card for always being so nice with me about it!  It was a sad day when I told him that he would no longer be delivering my shoes and that I was leaving the company, he actually cried and asked if it would be too awkward to take my number down to keep in touch.  I still talk to him to this day and he still teases me about my shoe addiction!  Not to many mail carriers exist out there still that are this cool!


 I have a wonderful post man.  He has been my post man since I was born. I use to run out to the mail box everyday to say hi and get the mail from him. He watched me grow up, and cried when when my sister got the mail in her wedding dress on her wedding day.  I even named a pet after him when i was little - i use to say u name pets after people u love and i love Chip!   Yesterday he deelivered 3 big packages to my door and said he's for you Princess.  He's just wonderful.


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine says "Out for Delivery - Delivered by tomorrow". WTH does that mean? Hopefully it'll come today.

We used to have an awesome mail man. One day last year he just disappeared and now we have like 5 mailmen, so everything is all messed up because it's always a different guy. One of them refuses to leave packages that don't fit in the mailbox on my porch, which drives me nuts. I live in a gated condo community and we have those small, clustered together mailboxes. They've ALWAYS left packages on the porch. I complained to the USPS and they told me that they're "not allowed" to leave packages on porches even if I give permission. Um...how come every mail guy I've had in the past 6 years does that besides this ONE guy?


----------



## summerflood (Feb 14, 2013)

*sigh* I got my box today (happy Valentines to me!) but it was missing the -----. I was kinda excited about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## millhavenslotti (Feb 14, 2013)

I came home to my box on the doorstep - this is the earliest I've ever gotten it!  After going through it...

-Wrap in white (and, yeah, I don't see how one size would fit even most in this - I'm 5'0 and a 34B and it's about the right length for me, even though it's a bit big around. I don't see how someone more than a couple inches taller would wear it at all) It is also not worth $84, though it is nice to have for $35.

-Thong in yellowish green (awful color, but I'll try it to see if I like the brand)
-Just Bitten in Honey (I think I really like this. It's just the one-shade-darker-than-my-actual-color that I've been wanting. Trying it for a few days to see how drying it is before I decide.)
-Chocolates in cacao nibs (They're pretty good, I guess. Just ate some sprinkled on Cheerios for a snack. They'd also be good on ice cream, or, if you're one of those people that do this, on popcorn.)
-Not happy at all about the Nicholas Sparks book, but am enjoying the song.  Didn't expect to.  Thought it would be boring ballady pop, but there's banjo, and it reminds me a tiny bit of Mumford and Sons or Alison Krauss or something. 

I'm happier than I was last month, but I still actually like my first box, December, the best.  If the panties had been a different color or the book was something I liked, I think it would have tied.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery, but it's already 3:40! I want my box!!!


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine just came. 

Wrap in white - I really wanted pink ):  
Hanky Panky in yellow - not a colour i'd pick for myself but i don't mind
Cacao nibs - which are strangely addicting
Just Bitten Balm in Romantic


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I canceled PS. The last couple months I wasn't completely in love and after long hard consideration I rather take the $35 a month and buy something else.... I signed up for Ipsy and hope the wait isn't too long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The women's shelter near me won't take the items that won't fit me (didn't give a reason why) and now that leaves me with them. A huge waste. If anyone wants to trade for them let me know. It would make my day!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 14, 2013)

Got my box, thoughts:


 Wrap: Mine came in white, and is pretty large around. I'm really small chested, and it overlaps around so much that it's just kind of a hassle. Also, the length is ridiculous, my butt is basically hanging out. This is pretty much a no go for me, plus I think if I did use it the white would just get dirty so quickly because the only time I'd wear it is when I'm getting ready and doing my hair/makeup and not leaving my bathroom

 
Hanky Panky: A very pretty blue but once again, too large on me. They're a pretty blue, but one size fits all just doesn't work most of the time for either side of the spectrum. Us petite and plus sized girls were just not thought about with this box.
  Just Bitten: I received honey, which is a color I already own. I was hoping for a different one, but no such luck.
Caco Nibs: I think these are disgusting, but my boyfriend likes them.
 
Book: Awful, just no. But this is my personal preference, so a friend of mine will get good use out of this.
 
Jewelry Cleaner: Useful, but not a must have.
 
Overall this box was horrendous for me. I hate to sound so negative but I'm really annoyed about the sizing issues. Two items don't fit me, and they're the big ticket ones. One item has been out for about a year, so I already bought it. I know I can regift this stuff, or give it away to a friend but that's not why I buy it each month. These are supposed to be must have items, and I can't help but argue that candy hearts and jewelry cleaner (the only items in the box I'll use) just don't fit the bill. Next month is my last month, and I'm only sticking out for one more because I'm afraid they'll try to make up for it and I'll miss out. I am shooting them an angry email though, about the wrap and hanky pankies. I would have been much happier with a coupon where I could choose my own size or had options. [/EndRant]

Edit: I don't know what's going on with spoiler within the spoiler...


----------



## Lisa Marie (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got my box today, too....
 
-My wrap is light pink - I was really hoping for white!
-Hanky Panky in yellow...ughh LOL
-Cacao Nib Chocolates
-Just Bitten Balm in Crush (hoping to trade for Honey or Cherish)


----------



## Lola Jean (Feb 14, 2013)

So I got my second box today, le sigh...

The contents were the exact same, another white wrap and another pair of yellow HP's and another Lip Stain in Honey.. I was hoping for a pink wrap, but oh well....


----------



## IffB (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Vday to me...

Boxes waiting from Misscha (spl?), Goodies, Pop Sugar and Amazon. Thankfully, got home before husband to destroy the evidence. 

About the PS Box:

I am 5'5. The wrap is very short and barely covered my hanky panky- - so while it fits, it was not flattering - think lampshade.  Lovely soft fabric, my 5 feet, flat chested teen will probably look very cute prancing around on it.

 
The hot pink panties are very nice and comfortable.  I would say sizes 4 to 14 can wear them....I am sure it is very disappointing for the plus size girls. 
 
Lip stain in Crush is very wearable and I like the way it feels.
 
Book is small enough to be handy on a plane trip while electronics must be off. Meh.
Chocolates - tiny!  Cute packaging, sure they are delish.
Could I like without this box?  Sure.  But when I compare it with the other pricier subs that I tried out this month, like Yuzen and Hammock Pack, I find it to be a lot more variety and a better value. I am sticking with PS because the anticipation is so much fun, and I usually get at least one item that I really like.  Mugs, emergency kit and scarf still on the top of my favorites list!


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box, thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 14, 2013)

Got my box today! And I LOVE it! 







 
I received the white wrap which I love! So soft! I'm 5'2 so it seems to be just right in size for me. It'll be lovely after showers! 
 
Cobalt Hanky Panky ... I was surprised on the color because I haven't seen anyone else post they got this one! But I love it! 
 
The Cacao Nibs are delicious!! 
 
And the lip stain in Romantic ... I thought it might be too dark for me but actually it's very flattering! 
 
I'm excited to read the book ... my friend has it and loved it so I'm sure I will too. Seeing the movie tonight! 
  I LOVE this month's box!! =D


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got my box, other than hearing about the wrap I kept myself miraculously spoiler free this month and I am pleasantly surprised as pretty much everything in the box would be something I would choose for myself. For me this box is much better than January and made me decide to keep the sub.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! And I LOVE it!
> 
> ...


----------



## brokenship (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Email got me nowhere, in fact part of it made absolutely no sense to me. I didn't make any requests. I basically told them how disappointing it was and how it was an absolute waste for me.
> ...


 Its disappointing they just sent you a generic response that didn't even address your issues. When I send mine out I'll be sure to post their reply.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my box! Soo excited for it.!

Brokedown Wrap : soft but defintely will BARELY cover anything!!

 
 
got the blue undies! Cute.
 
Chocolate is chocolate &amp; I'll eat it!
 
Safe Haven : already read it on my nook but maybe I'll read it again &amp; now I actually have a physical copy!
 
Revlon in Honey. Which I just bought the Honey one today at Rite-Aid, dang it.
Overall great box. I was going to cancel after this but now I'm not so sure!! lol


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its disappointing they just sent you a generic response that didn't even address your issues. When I send mine out I'll be sure to post their reply.


 Maybe it was the automated response and they will reply with a personal message later?  Hopefully because you're right, that didn't make sense!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! And I LOVE it!


 I love the blue!!  I got yellow but I figure if I like the yellow I'll go buy the pretty colors.  - The blue!  -   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 14, 2013)

This is my third box and my favorite so far! I love it! 

My wrap was light pink which what I was hoping for.  My undies were a bright pink which is great!

I can't wait to read the book.  The candy is half gone.  I got the lip stain in honey.  I needed the cleaner.  I thought it was perfect for Valentines day!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, fellow fat chicks, Outrage Letter composed.  I'm debating sending it as is or toning it down.  Even though I was prepared for this box, as I was writing this, I found myself on the verge of tears.  It's really dredging up some shit I wasn't aware was there for me.  I really don't want to cancel, but if this is the beginning of a trend and not a lesson learned to not send this stuff, I'll have to cancel because this is just too much *stuff* for me to receive when I can't use it (you do *not* want to see my spare room.  I'm not a hoarder as much as I am someone who can't toss something out if it's still usable).

Hello --

I just received my February box, and I'm verging on canceling out of rage, and I wanted to explain why.  

Okay.  With the socks in October's box, I could *just* wear them.  I have size 10 feet, but by some miracle, the medium socks *just* fit.  But I have a hard time getting socks in general that fit, so I could dismiss that as just what happens when you have canoes instead of feet (and when you're 5'9", you *need* larger feet, so that works out).  The StyleMint code in the November box was disappointing until I realized that it worked with JewelMint.  The Gorjana bracelet in the November box was two inches too short for me, but I convinced myself that this size-dependent issue was an anomaly and didn't write to point out that THIS BRACELET DOES NOT WORK FOR PLUS-SIZED CUSTOMERS.  It is still sitting in its box unused because I don't know anyone else who it would fit.  December was great because nothing was size-dependent, and the watch in the January box fits.  My watch didn't light up, but I did receive a replacement, and that was fantastic.

However.  This brings me to January.  A spa wrap that I'm not even opening becuase I've done some research on it and have discovered barely fits around a 36D chest (I'm 42D) and size 16 hips (I'mâ€¦ decidedly not a size 16), never mind the length (boobs + butt + hips = does not cover anything important)?  A so-called one-size-fits-all thong -- except "all" only includes sizes 4 to 14?  I would have been more than happy to use a code to ensure that I would be able to get one that actually *fits*, but as it stands, this smacks of all of those catty girls in high school who giggle and say, "But it's one size fits all!  What do you mean it doesn't fit *you*?"  This is flat-out insulting, and to be honest, it's verging on enraging, especially since this arrived on Valentine's Day.  All this says to me is, "Of *course* you're a single fortysomething with two cats.  You're fat.  This is your lot in life..  Eat some chocolate and shut up.  That's what your kind does."  The retail value of the items in this box I can use (ignoring the fact that I despise Nicholas Sparks with a flaming passion equalled only by my hatred of Stephanie Meyers) is barely $35, and that's not even touching the fact that all I can think of are those witchy high school girls that snicker at the fact that *gasp* I'm not stick-thin.  I'm 41.  I should be past this, but I'm not, and whenever I get a box like this one, I'm reminded of the fact that I'm excluded.  This sure as hell isn't like getting a taxi in the rain.  THis is more like an empty cab speeding by you, splashing you with muddy icy water, and having the cab driver *laugh* at you while holding up his phone to make sure he has something to post on YouTube.

I've been an enthusiastic subscriber since the very first box, and at that time, it appeared that there would specifically *not* be anything size-dependent like a wrap bracelet, a spa wrap, or underwear, but this is turning out to be not the case, and the inclusion of these items is insulting and demeaning.  For the sake of keeping your plus-size subscribers, please stop with size-specific items ("one size fits all" is a *lie*, regardless of what your suppliers might tell you) and find someone who is at least a size 20 to help weed this crap out.  Size 14 people might be able to shop at Lane Bryant, but size 20 people cannot shop at Forever 21, The Gap, H&amp;M, Chico's, Guess, Juicy, Ann Taylor, J.Crew -- and that's just the stores at the small mall by my office.  We are limited to a very small handful of shops and *one* small section of Nordstrom/Macy's/etc., usually tucked far back in a corner and holding *maybe* a quarter of the variety of the other misses/juniors/sportswear/etc. sections -- if we're lucky.  We like subscription boxes because, as a rule, they have nothing to do with size.  This month's box is just one more reminder that we're not worthy of being allowed to spend money at these establishments or with these retailers, and if this continues, POPSUGAR is in danger of landing on this list, and that would really be a shame since last year's boxes (except November with the bracelet debacle) were really great.  I just can't justify spending $36 a month on a box and *hoping* that I'll be able to use it enough items from it to equal the value of the box, especially when all I can hear are those snickering witches who picked things out *knowing* that not everyone can fit in them.  

Thank you,

-- meagan
ETA:  On the up side, I received the lip stain in Crush.  I think that's probably the best color for me that they make.  Time to look up swatches to see whether I want to put this up for swap.


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, fellow fat chicks, Outrage Letter composed.  I'm debating sending it as is or toning it down.  Even though I was prepared for this box, as I was writing this, I found myself on the verge of tears.  It's really dredging up some shit I wasn't aware was there for me.  I really don't want to cancel, but if this is the beginning of a trend and not a lesson learned to not send this stuff, I'll have to cancel because this is just too much *stuff* for me to receive when I can't use it (you do *not* want to see my spare room.  I'm not a hoarder as much as I am someone who can't toss something out if it's still usable).
> 
> ...


I love your email, mine was sort of along the same lines... Please keep us posted with their response. I haven't heard anything since my generic &amp; confusing email.

And to those who asked. YES I tried the undies on (over another pair mind you) and they weren't happening. I have a huge butt and nice curvy hips so that's probably why.... And the wrap? That's laughable for me. I am currently between 16-18 in size and my bra is a 40FF so it's not going to work. I tried.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## tdero (Feb 14, 2013)

Day three that my box is sitting in Dallas a mere 26 miles away... Says its supposed to be here tomorrow...but i doubt it. they'd have to get it to my post office before 8. My mailman comes early so I won't get my box until Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mle102286 (Feb 14, 2013)

Got my box today! lip stain: Crush (thank god it wasnt Honey!!! This one shows up and is gorgeous!)


Wrap: White.... but I tried it on and the only thing that connects and overlaps is the elastic :-( I will probably give this away. bummer since this was the "big item" in the box. oh, and i'm 6 feet tall..... this didnt even cover my hips!!!
 
Hanky pankies in bright ass yellow! these barely fit...I would wear these on a "oh shit I need to do laundry and this is one of two pairs left to choose from" because they are tight. Ugh. Hubs likes em tho. 
 
excited for the book-- something new! 
 
the chocolates were DIVINE. 
 
The best part of the box was actually the jewelry cleaner! my wedding ring was so grimey and since i started a new job i didnt have a chance to get to the jewelry store for a cleaning. SO much crap came off that ring from this gel cleaner!!


I am going to give popsugar one more try since this was my first box. hopefully loads of complaints will step up their game next month.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 14, 2013)

My box will be here tomorrow I think! Wooo-hoo!  I am always at the tail with PS.  I am a little sick and sore today so I took a hot bath this afternoon, it would have been lovely to have had the wrap on-hand  Having happy box thoughts...


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Feb 14, 2013)

I received my box today.  Happy Valentine's Day to me....well at least I thought.

I definitely can't fit the white wrap (though it is lovely), or the blue panties.  I don't eat chocolate so the cocoa nibs are out.  I'm left with a book, jewelry cleaner, lip stain and conversations hearts.
This whole box has made me depressed.  I'm off to write a letter to PS and go to bed.  I can't believe I remained spoiler free for this.  No one deserves to feel miserable especially on Valentine's Day.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2013)

All rightie, I just noticed another one of their "kinda like" slogans.  Letter edited somewhat and headed their way now.

Hello --

I just received my February box, and I'm verging on canceling out of rage, and I wanted to explain why before I decided for sure.  As a rule, I do love my PSMH boxes -- but this one was just appalling and infuriating.  And _Mean Girls_ and _Carrie_ flashback-inducing.  Seriously.

Okay.  First, a step back a few months.  With the socks in October's box, I could *just* wear them.  I have size 10 feet, but by some miracle, the medium socks *just* fit.  But I have a hard time getting socks in general that fit, so I could dismiss that as just what happens when you have canoes instead of feet (and when you're 5'9", you *need* larger feet, so that works out).  The StyleMint code in the November box was disappointing until I realized that it worked with JewelMint.  The Gorjana bracelet in the November box was two inches too short for me, but I convinced myself that this size-dependent issue was an anomaly and didn't write to point out that THIS BRACELET DOES NOT WORK FOR PLUS-SIZED CUSTOMERS.  It is still sitting in its box unused because I don't know anyone else who it would fit.  December was great because nothing was size-dependent, and the watch in the January box fits.  My watch didn't light up, but I did receive a replacement, and that was fantastic.

However.  This brings me to January.  A spa wrap that I'm not even opening because I've done some research on it and have discovered that it barely fits around a 36D chest (I'm 42D) and size 16 hips (I'mâ€¦ decidedly not a size 16), never mind the length (boobs + butt + hips = does not cover anything important)?  A so-called one-size-fits-all thong -- except "all" only includes sizes 4 to 14?  I would have been more than happy to use a code to ensure that I would be able to get one that actually *fits*, but as it stands, this smacks of all of those catty girls in high school who giggle and say, "But it's one size fits all!  What do you mean it doesn't fit *you*?"  This is flat-out insulting, and to be honest, it's verging on enraging, especially since this arrived on Valentine's Day.  All this says to me is, "Of *course* you're a single fortysomething with two cats.  You're fat.  This is your lot in life.  Eat some chocolate and shut up.  That's what your kind does."  The retail value of the items in this box I can use (ignoring the fact that I despise Nicholas Sparks with a flaming passion equalled only by my hatred of Stephanie Meyers) is barely equal to what I paid for it, and that's not even touching the fact that all I can think of are those witchy high school girls that snicker at the fact that *gasp* I'm not stick-thin.  I'm 41.  I should be past this, but I'm not, and whenever I get a box like this one, I'm reminded of the fact that I'm excluded.  This sure as hell isn't like getting a taxi in the rain.  This is more like an empty cab speeding by you, splashing you with muddy icy water, and having the cab driver *laugh* at you while holding up his phone to make sure he has something to post on YouTube.  It's kind of ironic that another one of the "kinda like" slogans on the PSMH page is "scoring the last pair of shoes in your size."  

I've been an enthusiastic subscriber since the very first box, and at that time, it appeared that there would specifically *not* be anything size-dependent like a wrap bracelet, a spa wrap, or underwear, but this is turning out to be not the case, and the inclusion of these items is insulting and demeaning.  For the sake of keeping your plus-size subscribers, please stop with size-specific items ("one size fits all" is a *lie*, regardless of what your suppliers might tell you) and find someone who is at least a size 20 to help weed this crap out.  Size 14 people might be able to shop at Lane Bryant, but size 20 people cannot shop at Forever 21, The Gap, H&amp;M, Chico's, Guess, Juicy, Ann Taylor, J.Crew -- and that's just the stores at the small mall by my office.  We are limited to a very small handful of shops and *one* small section of Nordstrom/Macy's/etc., usually tucked far back in a corner and holding *maybe* a quarter of the variety of the other misses/juniors/sportswear/etc. sections -- if we're lucky.  We like subscription boxes because, as a rule, they have nothing to do with size.  This month's box is just one more reminder that we're not worthy of being allowed to spend money at these establishments or with these retailers, and if this continues, POPSUGAR is in danger of landing on this list, and that would really be a shame since last year's boxes (except November with the bracelet debacle) were really great.  I just can't justify spending $35 a month on a box and *hoping* that I'll be able to use it enough items from it to equal the value of the box, especially when all I can hear are those snickering witches who picked things out *knowing* that not everyone can fit in them.  

Thank you,

-- meagan
I did find some swatches of the shade of balm I received, and that one is in fact a winner for me.  So there's that.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great... I'm also 6'0'' tall, so I guess the
wrap
won't fit me either!  It was a Christmas present from my sister.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  One sis bought me the January PS Must Have Box and the other one got me this one!  I wasn't too impressed with January's box, and now I know that the big ticket item is not going to fit at all.  Hopefully I can get use out of the rest of the items...but overall I'm just not feeling it!   



>


 Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today! lip stain: Crush (thank god it wasnt Honey!!! This one shows up and is gorgeous!)


Wrap: White.... but I tried it on and the only thing that connects and overlaps is the elastic :-( I will probably give this away. bummer since this was the "big item" in the box. oh, and i'm 6 feet tall..... this didnt even cover my hips!!!
 
Hanky pankies in bright ass yellow! these barely fit...I would wear these on a "oh shit I need to do laundry and this is one of two pairs left to choose from" because they are tight. Ugh. Hubs likes em tho. 
 
excited for the book-- something new! 
 
the chocolates were DIVINE. 
 
The best part of the box was actually the jewelry cleaner! my wedding ring was so grimey and since i started a new job i didnt have a chance to get to the jewelry store for a cleaning. SO much crap came off that ring from this gel cleaner!!


I am going to give popsugar one more try since this was my first box. hopefully loads of complaints will step up their game next month.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennasaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the blue!!  I got yellow but I figure if I like the yellow I'll go buy the pretty colors.  - The blue!  -   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for sharing!
> I was pleasantly surprised by how comfy they were! I think I'll be getting another pair myself! (as well as the polish!)


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 15, 2013)

Got my box today. I got:

-Wrap in white. I actually really like this! I'm 5'6" and I figured it would be way too short, but it's actually a good length on me - comes about 6 inches below my crotch. Of course I have pretty small boobs and don't have a super long torso, so that probably helps. I can see why plus sized people or someone with a large chest would be disappointed though.

 
-Dark Chocolate chocolate bits. I'm not a huge dark chocolate fan, but these were pretty good. They seem a little crunchy (like a Nestle Crunch bar). I thought they would be more like dark chocolate chips or something. But I like the crunch.
 
-Hot pink underwear. I hate the color, but I'll still wear them. I would have rather had any other color than pink, but whatever. 
 
-Gave the conversation hearts to my husband. He likes them, but I think they taste like Pepto Bismol.
 
-Jewelry cleaner. I'll use this. I just bought some though, same brand, but it's the liquid in the round jar. I've never tried this type.
 
-Safe Haven book. This is immediately going for sale on Amazon. I don't read this genre at all. 
 
-Lip stain/balm in Honey. I like the color a lot. Very natural.
 
This was my first ever PopSugar box. It was alright. It didn't WOW me or anything, but I'll stick with it for at least a few more months.


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 15, 2013)

I meant to post earlier today. I got my box. I'm 5'2 with a 38DD chest and I wear a size 16. The wrap fit around my chest just fine, but didn't cover my crotch because my hips are too wide and it just barely came down past my butt. I tried on the Hanky Panky undies over my yoga pants to see if they would fit (that way I could give them to my roommate without sanitary issues if they didn't). They fit. Just barely, but they fit and didn't dig in. My hips are really wide. So ladies that haven't gotten your boxes and are concerned that you may be too big. Try them on. You might be surprised. (Also I didn't get the color I wanted. It was an ugly green.)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope everyone who cannot fit the thongs or wrap will send complaints to PopSugar. As a plus-sized woman I am fed up with the size discrimination. Remember the coupon for the the free Tee? No Plus sizes. Rent the RunWay? Now this.

  If you are tall, petite, plus size or in extremely small sizes, please write a complaint so this nonsense with PS will stop Thank you.

frugalwitch


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2013)

Please send it as written. Thank you


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 15, 2013)

Sam exact response I got.


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

Ugh I'm kind of pissed at popsugar right now. I sent them a couple of relatively nice emails about how they messed up my sub and didn't send me the feb box and they just responded with a general "too bad". When I sent another email, I just got ignored. I re-sent it in case there was an issue and again, ignored. They were quick to answer when I gave them cash but now they're completely ignoring me i regards to a mistake THEY made. I'm not a crazy entitled person that insulted them or anything similar but I'm pretty disappointed in the fact that they're just ignoring my problem. Very uncool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to love love love my mail guy at my other job, he was constantly delivering me shoes from ShoeDazzle, he would deliver at least 3 shoes a week and he never once complained, in fact he would always tease me about it.  So when Christmas came around I gave him a $100 gift card for always being so nice with me about it!  It was a sad day when I told him that he would no longer be delivering my shoes and that I was leaving the company, he actually cried and asked if it would be too awkward to take my number down to keep in touch.  I still talk to him to this day and he still teases me about my shoe addiction!  Not to many mail carriers exist out there still that are this cool!


 He sounds cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really like our mail guy and I totally had to give him a gift for Christmas after how awesome he's been. I am legit sad about moving and I'm thinking about getting him a "parting" gift for being so great the entire time he's been my carrier. Is that crazy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RDolph (Feb 15, 2013)

So USPS says it was delivered yesterday, but it wasn't. I am sitting here in tears. Any thoughts? I was super excited about this box. Should I contact Popsugar?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Â I hope everyone who cannot fit the thongs or wrap will send complaints to PopSugar. As a plus-sized woman I am fed up with the size discrimination. Remember the coupon for the the free Tee? No Plus sizes. Rent the RunWay? Now this. Â  If you are tall, petite, plus size or in extremely small sizes, please write a complaint so this nonsense with PS will stop Thank you. frugalwitch Â


 Aw, crap, I forgot about that RtR card. Bit I sent in the version of my letter with the part about "the last pair of shoes in your size," so I think it hit the low points.


----------



## tdero (Feb 15, 2013)

> So USPS says it was delivered yesterday, but it wasn't. I am sitting here in tears. Any thoughts? I was super excited about this box. Should I contact Popsugar?


 you're not alone. Mine said it was at the fedex place in Dallas just chillin for 3 days. Before I went to bed last night I checked fedex and the status hadnt changed. Now its saying it went out for delivery YESTERDAY ar 12:56 pm pretty sure thats false. This is my first box and if the big ticket items dont fit I will be really dissapointed as Ive been waiting for this box since I paid January 12. I might even cancel and just do what the lady said on an earlier post "take the money and go to Ross" Thought about LBB....but found the same purses betsy johnson accessories etc at Ross for less than the 50 they charge monthly. Hopefully this all fits.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Feb 15, 2013)

I would contact the shipper  the info should be in your tacking number.


----------



## azqt7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Got my box last night. Think my roommate was more excited then I was. I tried on the spa wrap and it barely covers my back end. I'm 5'11 so im pretty use to things not being long enough. Not to mention it barely closed anyways. I loved the color panties I got but I did not want to try it on out of fear of it resulting in a good cry. My roommate was convinced they would fit. Silly men think they know all. Lol. So after a big debate with him I tried them on. While they werent tight they didnt fit how a good thong should. I know in a few months it will fit right but thats just soo far away.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would contact the shipper  the info should be in your tacking number.


 I did, but it's USPS, so we all know how that works. I asked at every office in my building, and nothing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2013)

The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff! No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub! I can't believe people are getting so emotional and trying to incite email writing campaigns over a pair of panties. I'll probably drop off this website because the negativity and encouraging others to create drama is just ridiculous.


----------



## mle102286 (Feb 15, 2013)

Try the thong on! I am a 22 on bottom, and it was okaaaaaay.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> 
> No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub!
> ...


You can always just use the block feature to filter out posts that you do not want to see.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> 
> No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub!
> ...


 Agreed regarding encouraging negativity towards a company    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 15, 2013)

Everyone that is saying the wrap is too short because it just covers your butt, what were you expecting? All wraps like that just cover your butt! It's not like you are wearing it out in public. It's supposed to be like you wrapped a towel around you. I think the crazy e-mails are a bit much too. If you aren't happy, just unsubscribe. It's not that big of a deal. I'm afraid PopSugar is going to throw up their hands and say forget it. You can't please everyone and people complaining month after month just makes no sense.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

It's stuff that I paid for that I can't even use due to my size. I feel like that is a slap in my face. How are these "must have" items for me if I can't even fit into them? I know nobody is going to die because they don't fit but it's truly disappointing to be looking forward to this monthly treat only to find out it was pointless. I did cancel my sub because of this. Out of my subscription of 4 months worth of boxes I received 5 things that haven't worked due to my size (November's too tiny wrap bracelet, Stylemint code for free tee, Rent the Runway code to rent a dress, and now underwear and spa wrap). I am not going to try and encourage negativity towards a company but I would like to encourage people to inform Pop Sugar to seriously reconsider sending size specific items to women of many different shapes and sizes because that is destined to fail. There are so many other things they could send instead of these size specific things. That's what I don't understand I guess.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good to hear!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

I *want* to continue with this subscription -- but I want the subscription I was promised, with no size-specific items. If this is a new policy, I want to know. If it's not, PS needs to know that they messed up big time so they can fix this in the future. Yes, my letter was emotional -- because that box caused an emotional reaction. We would still (not) be drinking New Coke if people hasn't spoken up. Sure, cancel -- but explain why. Except I don't *want* to cancel. I want a return to the kinds of boxes we received in the first few months of this program. People got pissed when PS dropped the bag angle. This is almost the same, but with added bonus of being excluded from something you were promised you would be included in after you shelled out money for it.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

As I see it I paid money for this box and therefore can complain as I see fit. Many people were excluded for items this month not due to personal preference but the item itself not fitting. Why can someone complain about a watch not lighting up and that be okay? It's the same concept, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## cmello (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> 
> No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub!
> ...


 I COULDN'T AGREE MORE... every month it's the same comments.... just cancel if you're not satisfied.. this is not your job to subscribe to a box of "gifts" for yourself.. this is a luxury. I cancelled because i'm saving for a house at this time but I enjoyed my subscription while it lasted and hope to be back.. but writing emails and complaining every month is rediculous.  people have way to much time on their hands.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> ...


----------



## Eleda (Feb 15, 2013)

I only wonder if this argument would ever arise if someone here did not tell people to go and change thier lifestyle and eat healthy. This single comment I think ruined this months box for everyone in this board. I think yes a lot of people would be unhappy, but that comment made it so much worse.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

So on a less emotional note- I got my box yesterday!

I got the blue thong and it fits and is comfier than most so that is nice.  I will never really get into this style so I won't be buying another but it's ok for me.

The wrap also fits but it is white and I was I guess secretly longing for pink.  C'est la vie I guess. It is SUPER short on me but oh well.

The book is not my type but I'll read it then pass it onto my mom.

The edibles are already gone and made me happy.  I got the just bitten lip gloss and think I will like it!


----------



## Dalisay (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Body issues ARE an emotional thing. There's a difference between just not liking the items in a box and being unable to use the items in the box, DESPITE the company saying that size information was not needed. They are perfectly justified in their reaction.
> ...









I hate that "shut up and color" mentality. If they don't get feed back, there's no change... I know everyone isn't going to be happy with the items we get, but that's because of personal taste and that's understandable. Sending out clothing that don't fit is a completely different issue. THAT should be addressed to them.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> 
> No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub!
> ...


 I disagree.  The stuff did fit me but for the people it did not fit, their money is just as good as mine and yours. I think they have a right to be upset. I would feel less so if PS did not EXPLICITLY say it does not need size information.  One size fits all does not cut it for a size 0- or for a size 20.  I think if PS was upfront this could happen it would be people's choice then- risk it and subscribe or don't.  Since until this month PS did not send sized items, I think it is reasonable to be upset.

If PS changes their policy in the future perhaps saying something such as while we don't need your size information, subscribers should be aware that once size fits all items are occasionally sent, I'd feel 100% different.  However, I understand the upset this month as if I were size 0 or 20 I'd have to consider this money wasted that I did not know would be wasted.


----------



## page5 (Feb 15, 2013)

> I COULDN'T AGREE MORE... every month it's the same comments.... just cancel if you're not satisfied.. this is not your job to subscribe to a box of "gifts" for yourself.. this is a luxury. I cancelled because i'm saving for a house at this time but I enjoyed my subscription while it lasted and hope to be back.. butÂ writing emails and complaining every month is rediculous. Â people have way to much time on their hands.


 That's not true - it's not the same comments. Personally I appreciate the positive and negative comments. I was considering this sub as a gift for my sister and with them sending size specific items that may not fit her I know this box would be a poor choice. Also, popsugar is not representing themselves accurately by saying that sizes are not necessary.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not touching the size issue with a 10 foot pole, but what amazes me is that it seems like people (often the same people every month) are very unhappy with their boxes, but continue to subscribe because they're worried that next month's box will be amazing. If this box doesn't work for you, and you're not content with trading/giving away what doesn't work for you, then it's time to stop giving PS your money!


----------



## cmello (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not touching the size issue with a 10 foot pole, but what amazes me is that it seems like people (often the same people every month) are very unhappy with their boxes, but continue to subscribe because they're worried that next month's box will be amazing. If this box doesn't work for you, and you're not content with trading/giving away what doesn't work for you, then it's time to stop giving PS your money!







yes


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mle102286* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the thong on! I am a 22 on bottom, and it was okaaaaaay.


 I agree with this.  I am 'only' a 12 on bottom but  it actually feels slightly big.  This thing has a LOT of stretch.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 15, 2013)

I just want my box. The more I look at  spoilers, the more excited I get. I'm not even really mad that it didn't come in time for Valentine's Day. I didn't think we were doing anything for V-Day because my boyfriend is in another state for work and that's what we agreed upon, but he sent me roses anyway, making my VDay great.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I had some problems last month with a damaged product. This month has turned it around for me. I love ps. Every time I see people complain about size I think about how much money there is to be made doing a sub for plus sized women, who often have to comb the universe for cute stuff. Even though i know that isnt the whole point...


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in the category of one size fits all but I completely understand why some women are upset with this months box.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and we're all women here.  We should support one another!  At one time or another, we've all been there were we've sent a rant email off of our emotions.  Mine was back in July (first box)  when I bought they we're telling us that the bag would be $150 retail + and right after shipping they changed the amount to $100+- this was a complete bait and switch &amp; I wasnt happy. 

I know this board is suppose to be fun- we shouldn't be bashing one another- thats what facebook is for... LOL!


----------



## maleia91 (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, and I really loved everything in there. I'll even give the book a chance! LOL

I got the white wrap, which is lovely. I love how soft it is! I am 5'6", 135lbs,but I am pretty small on top, and large on the bottom. It fit short, but cute. My husband thought it was sexy lol. It'll be a great replacement for the robe I wear now in the summer. 

 
I got the orange Hanky Pankys. VERY cute. I am all about bright colors, so these were great. They're very comfy.
 
I got the Crush lip stain, and I liked that color very much, as well. A nice warm plummy red. 
Overall, very happy with this box.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

> Every time I see people complain about size I think about how much money there is to be made doing a sub for plus sized women, who often have to comb the universe for cute stuff. Even though i know that isnt the whole point...


 That's a really great idea, I'm sure people would jump to sign up! And then they can expand and do a petite version, I know I'd pay money for that. =)


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

> This is certainly more than a few girls reaction. Â Every other post on here is blasts Popsugar for sending them something THEY ASKED FOR by signing up. Â Everyone did realize that this box MAY contain items that would not suit you, right? Â Everyone did realize that sometimes this box is a miss and sometimes it's a hit, right? Â Sheesh they could send out a box of money and people would still complain. Â  "WHAT???? They sent only $1 bills....OMG WHAAAAA that's too smallllllll!!!!!! Chill it's a joke! I'm not emotional at all, my undies and wrap fit fine. Â No bunched up panties or crying over fabric here. Â I wore them both today and I love them. Â And I'm encouraging everyone who loved their box to write PopSugar and tell them.Â  But we all know that's not happening. Â  The fact that some gals ain't to happy with their size is not PopSugar's issue.Â


 If the item worked for you that's really great, I hear amazing things about hanky panky so you're lucky they suit you. However, though I did sign up knowing I may not like certain thing, I was under the impression everything sent out would still be usable by everyone who subscribed. Unfortunately this month that's not the case. It's one thing if everyone was complaining they just didn't like it, but it's another if its because they want to use it but simply cannot. And I find your last comment to be really offensive. I'm perfectly happy with my size, and I'm sure many others are too (big and small girls both) but the panties happened to be two sizes too big for me and the wrap unable to cover necessary areas.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> This is certainly more than a few girls reaction. Â Every other post on here is blasts Popsugar for sending them something THEY ASKED FOR by signing up. Â Everyone did realize that this box MAY contain items that would not suit you, right? Â Everyone did realize that sometimes this box is a miss and sometimes it's a hit, right? Â Sheesh they could send out a box of money and people would still complain. Â  "WHAT???? They sent only $1 bills....OMG WHAAAAA that's too smallllllll!!!!!! Chill it's a joke! I'm not emotional at all, my undies and wrap fit fine. Â No bunched up panties or crying over fabric here. Â I wore them both today and I love them. Â And I'm encouraging everyone who loved their box to write PopSugar and tell them.Â  But we all know that's not happening. Â  The fact that some gals ain't to happy with their size is not PopSugar's issue.Â


 Did you miss the part where THEY SAID THEY WOULD NOT SEND SIZE-SPECIFIC ITEMS? Plus-size vs. one-size-fits-up-to-size-14 *is* size-specific. This is bordering in false advertising. Signing up for a box where you know they might send, say, meat-based products is one thing. Being assured it's all vegan and then being sent milk chocolate-coated bacon after I've paid for a vegan box is something else, and that's what I'm upset about. ETA: Also, the comment about some of us not being happy about our size? Exactly the catty, giggling, witchy behavior I was talking about.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 15, 2013)

> This is certainly more than a few girls reaction. Â Every other post on here is blasts Popsugar for sending them something THEY ASKED FOR by signing up. Â Everyone did realize that this box MAY contain items that would not suit you, right? Â Everyone did realize that sometimes this box is a miss and sometimes it's a hit, right? Â Sheesh they could send out a box of money and people would still complain. Â  "WHAT???? They sent only $1 bills....OMG WHAAAAA that's too smallllllll!!!!!! Chill it's a joke! I'm not emotional at all, my undies and wrap fit fine. Â No bunched up panties or crying over fabric here. Â I wore them both today and I love them. Â And I'm encouraging everyone who loved their box to write PopSugar and tell them.Â  But we all know that's not happening. Â  The fact that some gals ain't to happy with their size is not PopSugar's issue.Â


 I actually was thinking of writing them just to say how much I loved this box! I think it's a great idea! =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you miss the part where THEY SAID THEY WOULD NOT SEND SIZE-SPECIFIC ITEMS? Plus-size vs. one-size-fits-up-to-size-14 *is* size-specific. This is bordering in false advertising. Signing up for a box where you know they might send, say, meat-based products is one thing. Being assured it's all vegan and then being sent milk chocolate-coated bacon after I've paid for a vegan box is something else, and that's what I'm upset about.
> 
> ETA: Also, the comment about some of us not being happy about our size? Exactly the catty, giggling, witchy behavior I was talking about.


 Nope didn't see that anywhere, where is that?


----------



## tdero (Feb 15, 2013)

I am glad everyone got their box. I am a little frustrated however with my postal service. eta was for today. then my fedex tracking said it went out for delivery yesterday. then this morning it said that it was at the post office but would take 1-3 days to get to me. (office is two mins from my house) so I called them and asked them if I could come pick it up. She said my package wasnt there and that if the driver felt it was too heavy they wouldnt deliver it and Id have to come by Monday or Tuesday to collect it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EDIT: she wasnt going to deliver it. I waited until she got to our neighbor and she handed it to me. the wrap looks like a skirt haha it fits around me but is way too short. I am 5'7"... and I already own the lip stain. will be gifting them, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the item worked for you that's really great, I hear amazing things about hanky panky so you're lucky they suit you. However, though I did sign up knowing I may not like certain thing, I was under the impression everything sent out would still be usable by everyone who subscribed. Unfortunately this month that's not the case. It's one thing if everyone was complaining they just didn't like it, but it's another if its because they want to use it but simply cannot. And I find your last comment to be really offensive. I'm perfectly happy with my size, and I'm sure many others are too (big and small girls both) but the panties happened to be two sizes too big for me and the wrap unable to cover necessary areas.


 Jesuspeesus I wasn't attacking anyone.  There are more than a few comments on this thread saying "I'm not happy with my size but....."  

Anyway, I'm done, girls.  Check ya next month.  God I hope they send scarves...again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkShanyn (Feb 15, 2013)

Anne - are you serious right now?  





In the FAQ they (POPSUGAR) SPECIFICALLY STATE that sizes are not required at this time.   

Please educate YOURSELF before you decide to 'try' to 'educate' others. 

LASTLY -- you last comment in your above rant.... OFFENSIVE.  I am a size 20... and i look damn good.  For you to imply that because i'm a big girl I can't be happy with myself or my body just shows me that you're not happy with your own size and ASSUME that others couldn't be either.  

I'm fat... and i'm pretty...and i'm awesome!


----------



## IffB (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not touching the size issue with a 10 foot pole, but what amazes me is that it seems like people (often the same people every month) are very unhappy with their boxes, but continue to subscribe because they're worried that next month's box will be amazing. If this box doesn't work for you, and you're not content with trading/giving away what doesn't work for you, then it's time to stop giving PS your money!


 Well said.

I am 46 years old and I am pretty sure that I am not the targeted demographics for this box - just check www.popsugar.com.   I do however, have a teen daughter, so between the 2 of us, this box is FUN to get. When we are no longer looking forward to it, I will take my $35 to a business that suits me better. 

It is really like playing the lottery.  We gamble $35 on the unknown,  hoping to score big - a $80 scarf, a new favorite luxury item -  getting more out of the box that what we paid for. Last Sept they sent  Benefit Makeup - the concealer was too dark for my skin, I do not use bronzer... but it probably suited most - it was still a very nice item. It was not personal, this is just a business decision - what will attract the most returning customers.


----------



## CLovee (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got my box! The earliest ever, too! I'm happy with this box. The wrap is a lot shorter than I thought even after reading a few post with others sizes. I got the pink one, which i love. I got the yellow pankys, I was hoping for the blue but I'm happy either way. I got the honey lip stain balm which is adorable. I'm happy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not a matter of not being happy with your size...it's a matter of being sent things that don't fit when the FAQ specifically states that size information is not needed and if they DO send something size specific out, they will ask for the info. You obviously have missed the point.
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your box. There is no need to be condescending and rude to those who aren't. You might not have your panties bunched over some fabric, but you DO seem to have your hateful panties bunched up over something that has NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU on an internet forum. I don't see how that's better.


 I"M SOOO offended you called me hateful!  That's bullying and I'm reporting it.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 15, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, I encourage you to write PS with your negative and positive comments but please do it constructively. Sending them a well thought out response with honest comments will get their attention, sending a rude message will not. If you are repeatedly unhappy with PopSugar or any other subscription I encourage you to cancel it. That will send them a bigger message than any email or phone call.

Having said that, please keep it civil here and treat others with the respect you wish to receive yourself... even if you disagree with them 110%.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Feb 15, 2013)

> I COULDN'T AGREE MORE... every month it's the same comments.... just cancel if you're not satisfied.. this is not your job to subscribe to a box of "gifts" for yourself.. this is a luxury. I cancelled because i'm saving for a house at this time but I enjoyed my subscription while it lasted and hope to be back.. butÂ writing emails and complaining every month is rediculous. Â people have way to much time on their hands.


 totaly agree, im sorry but if the sub pisses you off month after month just cancel, here is a though maybe you are just not in their target demagraphic. after all they are a buissness out to make money.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I encourage you to write PS with your negative and positive comments but please do it constructively. Sending them a well thought out response with honest comments will get their attention, sending a rude message will not. If you are repeatedly unhappy with PopSugar or any other subscription I encourage you to cancel it. That will send them a bigger message than any email or phone call.
> 
> Having said that, please keep it civil here and treat others with the respect you wish to receive yourself... even if you disagree with them 110%.


 Agreed! I just sent my positive email to them. =)


----------



## rwoody1234 (Feb 15, 2013)

> I only wonder if this argument would ever arise if someone here did not tell people to go and change thier lifestyle and eat healthy. This single comment I think ruined this months box for everyone in this board. I think yes a lot of people would be unhappy, but that comment made it so much worse.


 i find it funny that comment (that was generic) has made that big of an impact. seeing the response from everyone has me laughing. im sorry but weight is an epidemic in america. and everyone embracing being overweight is not helping the ever growing american. popsugar is geared towards a healthy lifestyle. yes i made that comment and i stand by it. if you dont like the sub canle but to witch endlessly because you are fat is not going to change anything. instead of composing hate filled emails to a company, why dont you spend your time tring to change what is wrong with yourself. and like other people im sick of hearing people witch month after month about this sub (and yes most months its you overwieght people).


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I encourage you to write PS with your negative and positive comments but please do it constructively. Sending them a well thought out response with honest comments will get their attention, sending a rude message will not. If you are repeatedly unhappy with PopSugar or any other subscription I encourage you to cancel it. That will send them a bigger message than any email or phone call.
> 
> Having said that, please keep it civil here and treat others with the respect you wish to receive yourself... even if you disagree with them 110%.


 Also to add, remember every person's experience is different however the last thing we want to see are the members fighting amongst themselves. If you don't agree with someone's opinion please keep your own comments civil as the last thing we want to do is reprimand members with infractions or remove posts.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only wonder if this argument would ever arise if someone here did not tell people to go and change thier lifestyle and eat healthy. This single comment I think ruined this months box for everyone in this board. I think yes a lot of people would be unhappy, but that comment made it so much worse.
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel the name calling is getting out of hand, we are all adults here and there are better ways to convey your difference in opinions. You don't have to sling insults at one another to get your point across. Come on ladies we are better than this!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i find it funny that comment (that was generic) has made that big of an impact. seeing the response from everyone has me laughing. im sorry but weight is an epidemic in america. and everyone embracing being overweight is not helping the ever growing american. popsugar is geared towards a healthy lifestyle. yes i made that comment and i stand by it. if you dont like the sub canle but to witch endlessly because you are fat is not going to change anything. instead of composing hate filled emails to a company, why dont you spend your time tring to change what is wrong with yourself. and like other people im sick of hearing people witch month after month about this sub (and yes most months its you overwieght people).


 I wrote an email expressing my displeasure that the items didn't fit me because I'm on the other end of the spectrum. This isn't about weight _per say_ its about size. Some people are just built larger or smaller. I lead a healthy lifestyle, so I fit that aspect of their market, but still wasn't included. I think its fair to let the company know when you're happy or unhappy. In November I sent them an e-mail about how much I loved the box and their customer service (they fixed a billing issue I was having), so I think as long as you're not nit-picking everyone has justification for expressing their feelings on an item they paid money for. Some people may be getting more emotional than others, but weight is a touchy subject, and I don't think slinging insult is helping anyone.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the hanky panky nail polish might cost? I thought I would try another item from them but was a bit disappointed to learn the the nail polish code can't be combined with the $10 off for signing up for their mailing list code. If the nail polish is less than $10, I should definitely use the $10 code.

Just curious and some people mentioned they already had the nail polish so I thought they might know.

Thanks!


----------



## RDolph (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box! The earliest ever, too! I'm happy with this box. The wrap is a lot shorter than I thought even after reading a few post with others sizes. I got the pink one, which i love. I got the yellow pankys, I was hoping for the blue but I'm happy either way. I got the honey lip stain balm which is adorable. I'm happy!


 Same colors for me, but I got the balm stain in Romantic. Love it!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how much the hanky panky nail polish might cost? I thought I would try another item from them but was a bit disappointed to learn the the nail polish code can't be combined with the $10 off for signing up for their mailing list code. If the nail polish is less than $10, I should definitely use the $10 code.
> 
> ...


 Since it's a Zoya polish I think retail for it is $8 or $9 but not 100% sure


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Does anyone know how much the hanky panky nail polish might cost? I thought I would try another item from them but was a bit disappointed to learn the the nail polish code can't be combined with the $10 off for signing up for their mailing list code. If the nail polish is less than $10, I should definitely use the $10 code. Just curious and some people mentioned they already had the nail polish so I thought they might know. Thanks!


 Someone mentioned it's just Zoya's Mira (from a summer collection from, like, 2011, but it's still available for sale) with a different label, and Zoya is $8 from Zoya themselves and Ulta. I don't think HP sells it, though. From what I could dig up, it's only a gift with purchase thing for them.


----------



## rwoody1234 (Feb 15, 2013)

> Does anyone know how much the hanky panky nail polish might cost? I thought I would try another item from them but was a bit disappointed to learn the the nail polish code can't be combined with the $10 off for signing up for their mailing list code. If the nail polish is less than $10, I should definitely use the $10 code. Just curious and some people mentioned they already had the nail polish so I thought they might know. Thanks!


 enter the popsugar polish code in the gift code box, also if you get the 'bare' collection it has free shipping. i got a pair of undies and the nail polish for $12 with free shipping. and their codes are case sensitive.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've got a Hanky Panky order ready to go when my box gets here! I'm not a big fan of thongs, but I love the lace briefs! I'm getting super impatient though. My box better be here tomorrow!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my box. White wrap, it actually covers all my parts.. I thought it might not. I'm 5'9.5 with a bra size of 34H and I've gained weight which makes me sadsish. I got dark chocolate pearls, but I don't really eat chocolate other than that time of the month.. lip junk in crush, which actually looks good on me. I had 2 tarte lip surgences but they looked gross so I gave them to my sil. I wonder if I can use the cleaner on silver? Sweethearts are always welcome and the book well I'll either read it, gift it, or sell it. I appear to be missing the hanky pankys though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> should I email them?


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> enter the popsugar polish code in the gift code box, also if you get the 'bare' collection it has free shipping. i got a pair of undies and the nail polish for $12 with free shipping. and their codes are case sensitive.


 Thanks so much. And thanks to everyone else who chimed in on the nail polish!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're not alone. Mine said it was at the fedex place in Dallas just chillin for 3 days. Before I went to bed last night I checked fedex and the status hadnt changed. Now its saying it went out for delivery YESTERDAY ar 12:56 pm pretty sure thats false. This is my first box and if the big ticket items dont fit I will be really dissapointed as Ive been waiting for this box since I paid January 12. I might even cancel and just do what the lady said on an earlier post "take the money and go to Ross" Thought about LBB....but found the same purses betsy johnson accessories etc at Ross for less than the 50 they charge monthly. Hopefully this all fits.


 Ugh. Mine was IN Chicago today....and went past me to Wisconsin Smartpost, and now estimated delivery is next Wednesday.  This is ridiculous. They could have sent USPS and gotten it here faster.  I, like the other wonderful women above me, sent PS a polite rant about the inadequacy of their service on my first box and the issues with sizing, and have yet to receive any acknowledgement of my order.

I contrast this with Graze, who responded to me twice within 6 hours, provided me an update on my delivery, and a credit for a free box. Now THAT's customer service.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree.  The stuff did fit me but for the people it did not fit, their money is just as good as mine and yours. I think they have a right to be upset. I would feel less so if PS did not EXPLICITLY say it does not need size information.  One size fits all does not cut it for a size 0- or for a size 20.  I think if PS was upfront this could happen it would be people's choice then- risk it and subscribe or don't.  Since until this month PS did not send sized items, I think it is reasonable to be upset.
> 
> If PS changes their policy in the future perhaps saying something such as while we don't need your size information, subscribers should be aware that once size fits all items are occasionally sent, I'd feel 100% different.  However, I understand the upset this month as if I were size 0 or 20 I'd have to consider this money wasted that I did not know would be wasted.


 I completely agree with you - I'm a new subscriber this month, and had no idea that they would send sized items.  I'm ok with not fitting into things...but if I know that what i'm spending money on will contain items I can't use, then I won't spend my money on it in the future.

I based my purchase on some of the great reviews I'd seen for the stuff that was sent.  There was no context (as you mentioned) for me to think that sizing would be an issue, and that is *the* issue for me.  The company is providing a service, and if we're not happy with the service, we can complain and hope they listen to their customer's voice, or vote with our money and go elsewhere.  I'm willing to provide feedback in the hopes that they pay attention and realize they are leaving an increasingly powerful economic segment out of their calculations.   Again, if that's their choice, ok, it's a business decision, but then announce it on the website so we can make educated choices on whether or not to participate.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 15, 2013)

Do they still offer 1st box guarantee? If so, first time subscribers who are not happy can get a refund.


----------



## inimitable (Feb 15, 2013)

[SIZE=10pt]I finally got my box yesterday after avoiding this board and all the spoilers! Although this is my least favorite box, I'm still happy with it. A lot of the items went to one of my coworkers. I was baffled by a lot of the items that were included. I was definitely not in the target group this time. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I received the gold colored Hanky Pankys. It is my favorite color, but thongs aren't my preferred type of underwear. I'll give them a shot and see if I'm a convert to the line. The wrap was pretty and super soft, but it doesn't really fit in with my lifestyle. I'm tucking it away to take with me on sleepovers or trips. The lip stain was in Honey. I tried out the color last night and thought it was ok. If I enjoy the wear of it for a full day, I'll consider snagging one in a color that is more suited to my skin tone. The book, jewelry cleaner and conversation hearts are all being given away.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]I tried to read through all the posts since my last visit, but there were hundreds. Has anyone noticed that PopSugar has included little disclaimers in the pamphlets they send with the boxes? I was amused and a little sad. It seems like they shouldn't have to put "Colors may vary", etc. on the item descriptions.[/SIZE]


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 15, 2013)

I got mine today &amp; I absolutely luv luv it!!  I got my hanky pankys in a pretty dark turquoise and the wrap in white- I would love pink if anyone wants to trade ;-) the wrap is super soft and so my style!!  I got the revlon in honey- was hoping for any other color by oh well. Overall, I'm super happy with this box.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just got my box today!

I got the baby pink wrap
Fushcia hanky panky
Cacao Nibs

Before I go into what I think of the "sized" products I'm just gunna put it out there that I'm about 5ft 5 a size 16 and bra size 40D.

Tried the wrap on immediately and was surprised that it actually velcroed easily and while it did pull across my body it was not gaping open. I did however find that it was WAY too short and did not fully cover my rear (I'm also Cuban and have a large backside). I'm sure part of the length issue is that it's just short but part is probably also due to my weight and the fabric pulling. The fabric is extremely soft though and I want to find a use for it so I'm planning on going to the craft store and seeing if I can find a cute piece of designed fabric or ribbon that is thick that I can sew on as a kind of edge detailing to help with the length issue.

I tried the Hanky Panky's on and they "fit" but the lace kind of rolls instead of lying nice and flat, but again I have a large behind and lovehandles. They are surprisingly comfortable for a thong (I'm mostly a boyshort/hipster type of girl). I find they're fairly similar to The Lacie from Victoria's Secret which is also "one size fits all" except the actual thong part seems to be thicker on the Hanky Panky which is probably why it doesn't feel as "wedgie-like" as most thongs. They're cute and I may wear them when I wear pants that require a thong but a thong just isn't my personal preference (although I'm not upset that it was included in the box).

The cacao nibs are pretty good pretty much taste like dark chocolate to me (but they are made from dark chocolate).

As far as the book goes I may read it when I'm out of things to rea. I'm not the biggest Ncholas Sparks fan but I also do not hate his books and actually really love a few (namely Dear John and The Last Song, although I hated the movie for The Last Song). Also, yay for free music.

All in all I'm pretty happy with this box. So far I would actually say this is my favorite and I've been signed up since November i think (whichever month had the Gorjana bracelet). I will let you guys know how it goes if I find a good fix for the length problem with the wrap.

Also, I'd love to hear of any fixes that you guys have thought of for the wrap.


----------



## JodiJ (Feb 15, 2013)

I just cancelled my subscription to PS. I had mentally agreed to wait for February after being totally disappointed with the luxury box. I have not been impressed...the sizes haven't been a problem...however, food allergies did present a problem for January. I am sad but I have $35 extra to spend somewhere else


----------



## steph90 (Feb 15, 2013)

Apparently I am getting 2 boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I changed my monthly sub to a 6-month one and didn't realize that would leave me with 2 February boxes. The spa wrap and Hanky Panky don't fit me either, so it stinks I paid for two boxes. All that will work for me is the lipstain(s) (depending on what the other color will be), one of the books, and one of the chocolates (the box of chocolates I got already were bust all apart and went all over my floor when I took them out of the wrapping). 

Hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Feb 15, 2013)

Box arrived today

I was prepared for it to be awful, but...

Brokedown Spa wrap in white:  I guess what bums me out about this item is that it doesn't really seem like a useful item. It's Cheap, but very soft, polyester fabric, with a little bit of elastic and a strip of velcro.  I'm 5'4, 130lbs (size 2-4), with a 32DD and the wrap fit around my just fine, in fact there was some overlap on the velcro as it has to be pulled tight to get it to stay up. In addition, it covered my rear just fine, and considering it's a post-bath/shower item, it's not like you need it to be real long.  The fabric sheds though!  Oh boy does it shed. I tried around me with my clothing on and it left a plethora of white fuzzy fibers all over my black tank.

HP Original Thong in dark blue: Love how soft the lace is, and the color is great. I don't typically wear thongs, but there is always an occasion when you need one. I'm looking forward to try HP, as I have heard they are really comfortable.

Mariebelle cacao nibs: I adore anything chocolate, and the darker the better. I haven't opened the package yet, but I'm sure I'll love them.

Revlon Just Bitten in Romance:  I'm not a fan of lip stains, especially when the color is intense.  Jury is still out though, as I haven't tried this brand or this color. I'll likely wait until I'm getting dolled up to do so. This red just seems to flashy to be everyday for me

Safe Haven and Song Download: eh. this is a take it or leave it kind of thing for me and chances are I'll leave it. I love reading, but I don't like Sparks. His style of writing is too..... no thanks. The song might be alright though. The book will likely get re-gifted.

Connoisseurs Jewelry Cleanser:  I already use this stuff. Though I use the stuff that is formulated for silver, because, well, I don't wear Gold. I despise gold jewelry.  My sister and mother both wear gold though, so... looks like I know where that is going.

and Conversation Hearts. Which would have been clever had the box arrived before Valentine's Day. Instead, it's something that I could now get for a dime at the grocery store. Oh well, I'll eat em. I think these will be the first I've had this Valentine's Season.
Begin Rant:


As for what's been going on on these boards.  I don't think Popsugar should include things that could potentially be unusable for many of their subscribers.  If size dependent items are going to be included then a voucher should be out in it's place so that correct sizes can be obtained.  It isn't about convenience for PS, it's about customer satisfaction. As a company that is providing products to customers they need to be aware that not everyone is the same size.

I find it interesting that people, adults, are getting so bent out of shape about matters of opinion. So some women here are a size 2, others are a size 22, and every size in between.  This doesn't mean that you are lazy, or unhealthy.  What it means is that we're humans, and humans come in all shapes and sizes of beautiful.
What we need to do is be comfortable enough in our own skin to not let someone else's opinion wear you down.
So you're big girl and someone thinks that that makes you fat... or you're so skinny that you can count your ribs and someone else thinks you're too skinny....screw em.  They are nothing but an avatar on a discussion board.  Smile, and love yourself, and refuse to let other people make you feel anything other than beautiful.  And if you don't like what I have to say, fine. don't read it then, don't take it to heart.  It's no skin off my back.

End Rant.  
Get out there and find something to make you smile, ladies.
^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Feb 15, 2013)

There is a video of Josh Duhamel and Nicholas Sparks taking cupcakes to the staff at Popsugar, and they gave them these must-have boxes as a thank you.  Anyone else find it kind of hilarious that these two guys got the boxes that we got?  What the crap are they going to do with Spa Wraps, Thong underwear, and lip stain?  Not to mention the book and song included in the box. 
Hah


----------



## Kyleyz (Feb 15, 2013)

I got the turquoise panties, white wrap, and honey gloss!  I am really annoyed with the o/s fits some options this month.  Plus the fabric on the wrap is hideous for a robe.  I think maybe I'll take it apart and use it to back a baby quilt for my new niece.

Anyone else think the dark chocolate pieces tasted chalky?  I usually love dark chocolate but those are seriously yucky!


----------



## lolitam (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box. White wrap, it actually covers all my parts.. I thought it might not. I'm 5'9.5 with a bra size of 34H and I've gained weight which makes me sadsish. I got dark chocolate pearls, but I don't really eat chocolate other than that time of the month.. lip junk in crush, which actually looks good on me. I had 2 tarte lip surgences but they looked gross so I gave them to my sil. I wonder if I can use the cleaner on silver? Sweethearts are always welcome and the book well I'll either read it, gift it, or sell it. *I appear to be missing the hanky pankys though
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, definitely email them!   That is a nice item to be missing.   They come rolled up in a tiny little bundle, you probably would have seen it but just in case - I think they might be easy to miss on first glance.  Sounds like you had a thorough look though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PopSugar has always had great customer service when I've had minor issues.  They might take a few days to reply (or might be fast, who knows?) but they have always taken care of me.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the turquoise panties, white wrap, and honey gloss!  I am really annoyed with the o/s fits some options this month.  Plus the fabric on the wrap is hideous for a robe.  I think maybe I'll take it apart and use it to back a baby quilt for my new niece.
> 
> Anyone else think the dark chocolate pieces tasted chalky?  I usually love dark chocolate but those are seriously yucky!


 I seem to be one of the only people who didn't like the chocolates (I gave them away to a very happy recipient), so I'm glad you didn't like them either! Not because you wont get to enjoy them of course, but at least I'm not alone.


----------



## AliMo (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a video of Josh Duhamel and Nicholas Sparks taking cupcakes to the staff at Popsugar, and they gave them these must-have boxes as a thank you.  Anyone else find it kind of hilarious that these two guys got the boxes that we got?  What the crap are they going to do with Spa Wraps, Thong underwear, and lip stain?  Not to mention the book and song included in the box.
> 
> Hah


 Fergie might be enjoying them right now.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

I received a very nice response from HP. I'll post more when I'm done dealing with my monsters at the vet. No word from PS yet.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 15, 2013)

This was my favorite box so far.  It has the most useful items. The underwear are a little big, but I can make them work. I understand ps isn't able to get my exact size, and probably go by the most common. They are comfortable and yellow. My wrap is too big width-wise, but also too short. I'm 5'6" and 108 lbs. I love the box overall, with the exception of the jewelry cleaner. I don't own any real jewelry since the housecleaner stole my watch and wedding ring a couple yrs back.  I will gift it to my mom.  I don't care for dark chocolate, but I'll give this a whirl anyway.

im not really offended by the wearables not fitting me well.  I was more offended when I got the exercise equipment a month ago. I (and many others) don't exercise, so it isn't useable to me. I'm not too upset though, because I plan to give it to my kids to play with.


----------



## inimitable (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *This was my favorite box so far.  It has the most useful items. *The underwear are a little big, but I can make them work. I understand ps isn't able to get my exact size, and probably go by the most common. They are comfortable and yellow. My wrap is too big width-wise, but also too short. I'm 5'6" and 108 lbs. I love the box overall, with the exception of the jewelry cleaner. I don't own any real jewelry since the housecleaner stole my watch and wedding ring a couple yrs back.  I will gift it to my mom.  I don't care for dark chocolate, but I'll give this a whirl anyway.
> 
> im not really offended by the wearables not fitting me well.  I was more offended when I got the exercise equipment a month ago. I (and many others) don't exercise, so it isn't useable to me. I'm not too upset though, because I plan to give it to my kids to play with.


 I love how different boxes suit different people. This was my least favorite box, and I gave away a lot of the items. It makes me happy to know that others enjoy this box and the items will fit their life styles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Feb 15, 2013)

My box arrived today and I'm happy with it overall.

I got the spa robe in white, thong in orange and lipstain in Crush. I'm surprised the items all fit me to be honest. I'm 6 ft tall and wear a 12-14 depending on brand and everything worked for me size wize. The lipstain is a bust, I got crush and it's way too purple for me. If anyone wants to trade for the honey color let me know. Mine has been swatched on a clean hand. I'm continuing with Popsugar and I hope they continue to improve.


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone else ever had this issue:

They billed me for my box after I updated my card. On the 8th I received an email saying it had shipped with my included Fedex tracking number. To this day the Fedex tracking number says "notified of package". Never received or anything.

My popsugar account says shipped the 11th.

I just sent them an email but was wondering if anyone has had this happen?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received a very nice response from HP. I'll post more when I'm done dealing with my monsters at the vet. No word from PS yet.


 Okay, HP's response:

We are so sorry that you were disappointed with our product in your PopSugar box assortment. We are very happy to rectify this and send you a replacement panty in your size. Please provide us with your shipping address.

We at Hanky Panky pride ourselves on offering comfortable, pretty lingerie that makes women feel good about themselves, so please accept our sincerest apologies. We are fully aware that one size could never fit â€œall,â€ and this is why we offer a broad range of styles to fit women from XS to 3X, and do extensive wear-testing  of all sizes and styles we offer.

We hope you will be happy with the substitute and become a dedicated fan of the brand like so many others. To that end, we would like to offer you 20% off our entire plus-size collection, which you can shop here:http://www.hankypanky.com/Plus-Size-Boutique Please use code [deleted] at checkout. Coupon is valid until March 15 on full priced, non-licensed Plus-Sized merchandise.

Thank you for making your concerns known to us, and we hope you have a great day.
Sure, the email seems very boilerplate and generic, but I'm actually good with that because this means that this is probably something they are painfully aware of and might even be making changes for the future, and it definitely feels like they have a consistent response, unlike other companies that have eight different answers depending on who you talk to and when.  

Anyway.  I'm hoping the replacement arrives before that code expires because I really do want to replace my panties because I'm tired of the boring cotton stuff I've been stuck with since the last time I replaced it all, but I don't want to order a bunch of $22-per-pair panties and then discover that I hate the fit.  On the other hand, the PS code might not be for as much of a discount, but it *is* good until July (yay, a company that actually puts expiration codes on their PS discount code cards!), so if I decide to stock up on these and get a bonus that will allow this to happen but not until April, I can still get a bit of a discount.


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone in San Diego having issues receiving their box? Mine is saying its been out for deliver since Wednesday. The post office hasn't delivered. Also I've been calling and they have no record of it! This is the ONE box I was looking forward to, I'm so upset! I email PS and haven't heard back. I absolutely despise if smart post!


----------



## tulosai (Feb 15, 2013)

> Sure, the email seems very boilerplate and generic, but I'm actually good with that because this means that this is probably something they are painfully aware of and might even be making changes for the future, and it definitely feels like they have a consistent response, unlike other companies that have eight different answers depending on who you talk to and when.
> 
> Anyway.  I'm hoping the replacement arrives before that code expires because I really do want to replace my panties because I'm tired of the boring cotton stuff I've been stuck with since the last time I replaced it all, but I don't want to order a bunch of $22-per-pair panties and then discover that I hate the fit.  On the other hand, the PS code might not be for as much of a discount, but it *is* good until July (yay, a company that actually puts expiration codes on their PS discount code cards!), so if I decide to stock up on these and get a bonus that will allow this to happen but not until April, I can still get a bit of a discount.


 Actually I think that is a fab email.  I was not going to buy from them because even with the discount they are in reality a bit out of my price range but I think I'll be using the coupon code to get one pair from them because they seem classy.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 15, 2013)

So excited to see PopSugar back on track! Loved the Fashion section and although the Entertainment section was soo not my style I was excited that they had it at all- it was more like the Sept/Oct boxes that rocked!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The complaints and nasty emails going out to PS are ridiculous. It's a box of stuff!!!!!!! Stuff!
> 
> No one has died because their wrap or undies didn't fit. No one is suffering here. Just put the stuff on eBay or Craigslist or give it away and move on. Or better yet cancel your sub!
> ...


 I've never been overweight ~ I was actually one of those kids that was so skinny, my knees looked like melons impaled on chopsticks ... back when being hyper wasn't a medical condition, it was a disciplinary issue ~ but I can definitely understand these ladies. It sucks not being the "ideal" whatever, and having a service that's supposed to focus on the "average" woman point out that you're not "average?" Well, that would suck even more.

And no, no one "has died," but you've got several ladies here who feel like utter shit. And they feel like PopSugar has effed them without kissing them first. And for the month of Valentine's Day, too. So I don't begrudge them the mere moments they're taking to have their voice heard. And I kinda figure that if I'm not interested in hearing their opinions, I can just ... I dunno ... skip over their posts?

And personally, having run a business for over 15 years, I'd rather hear from my unsatisfied/unhappy clients rather than just have them cancel my services. I'm sure PopSugar would feel the same way. It's how businesses grow and improve. Businesses don't know what they're making poor decisions that could negatively impact their business unless their clients tell them. Just sayin'.

As for their "getting so emotional," this isn't a matter of just disliking the colour pink and getting tonnes of pink items. Or hating those little convo hearts. The items in question weren't add-on items ~ they were basically the meat and veg portion of the box. A pretty substantial portion of the box insulted them.

And with all due respect, rather than leaving this website because you don't like the convos that occur here is kinda silly. It's much more mature to just ... ignore the posts that don't concern you. That's kinda part of being in ANY community. And it's typically a two way street ~ if you give them the courtesy of being able to speak their minds, they won't begrudge you the same when you need it.

Just my HO.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 15, 2013)

> Box arrived today I was prepared for it to be awful, but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Begin Rant: As for what's been going on on these boards. Â I don't think Popsugar should include things that could potentially be unusable for many of their subscribers. Â If size dependent items are going to be included then a voucher should be out in it's place so that correct sizes can be obtained. Â It isn't about convenience for PS, it's about customer satisfaction. As a company that is providing products to customers they need to be aware that not everyone is the same size. I find it interesting that people, adults, are getting so bent out of shape about matters of opinion. So some women here are a size 2, others are a size 22, and every size in between. Â This doesn't mean that you are lazy, or unhealthy. Â What it means is that we're humans, and humans come in all shapes and sizes of beautiful. What we need to do is be comfortable enough in our own skin to not let someone else's opinion wear you down. So you're big girl and someone thinks that that makes you fat... or you're so skinny that you can count your ribs and someone else thinks you're too skinny....screw em. Â They are nothing but an avatar on a discussion board. Â Smile, and love yourself, and refuse to let other people make you feel anything other than beautiful. Â And if you don't like what I have to say, fine. don't read it then, don't take it to heart. Â It's no skin off my back. End Rant. Â  Get out there and find something to make you smile, ladies. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well said. "Bravo!"


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I COULDN'T AGREE MORE... every month it's the same comments.... just cancel if you're not satisfied.. this is not your job to subscribe to a box of "gifts" for yourself.. this is a luxury. I cancelled because i'm saving for a house at this time but I enjoyed my subscription while it lasted and hope to be back.. but writing emails and complaining every month is rediculous.  people have way to much time on their hands.


 I dunno ... I think there's a HUGE difference between not liking a product because it's a shitty colour rather than something that not only can't be used by the purchaser but also targets a very SMALL portion of the audience, and insults the rest.

Furthermore, they're not being rude with their protests. They're being respectful (although I believe one of the posters used a teeny bit of clever snark). They're being coherent and intelligent.

They want to enact change. They're not doing this to just be whingy.


----------



## jmc8683 (Feb 15, 2013)

The box is better than the others but at the same time I definitely (at 5'11") can't wear the item because it barely covers my torso. lol I think it's definitely suited for a "shorter" torso'ed person. I'm just glad I at least got pink in both of those wearables.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

That's an awesome response from HP, I'm glad they're taking care of you, and their good service makes me want to consider ordering from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Feb 15, 2013)

got my box today!i got the lip stain in crush- love the berry plum color.this is a really flattering color on me,i'm glad i received this color because i always end up buying variations of the same.the royal blue pankies fit but not in a comfy enough way that i'm actually going to wear them.oh well,guess i'm a fat***.the wrap was just plain hysterical.it was like a tee pee and when you went through the door,you were met by my vagina.murry christmas!haven't tried the cacao nibs,the book is going to my 16 yr old,and the conversation hearts don't count.so on the HOLE this box was lamesauce.i do think it's awfully wrong to say sizes won't apply and then send the probably most size specific item there is other than a bra in a box that is sent to literally thousands of women.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this was to me, but I wasn't implying anything about you.  I'm sure you're great.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, but I wasn't one of the people complaining about the size fiasco, but even *I* was offended.

And with all due respect, when you insulted several people so deeply, you cannot possibly be surprised that others called you those sort of names. And I'm sure (ladies, please correct me if I'm wrong), those ladies felt that *your*comments were even more insulting than the names you're smarting over being called.

As for PS "staying around," I highly doubt that a business, after complaints about sizes and keeping to their policy, would shut down altogether. I think their deciding to never offer size dependent items again is much more likely, don't you? 

And no, you never called anyone a name. I think it would have been more sportsmanlike if you had. Instead, you made innuendos and insulted people's intelligence with thinly veiled catty comments. You dismissed out of hand their right to spout off on a topic that they felt strongly about. And I'll bet $100 that if someone did that to you, you'd be upset, too.

If you were really sorry about offending others, you'd apologize for what *you said.* The phrase "I'm very sorry so many took offense" is indicative of deferring or deflecting responsibility/blame, *not* of owning one's actions.

Incidentally, I've found, over the course of my career, that it's usually less polarizing and inciteful to just not apologize at all, rather than offer an apology that's not felt. Just my experience.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today!i got the lip stain in crush- love the berry plum color.this is a really flattering color on me,i'm glad i received this color because i always end up buying variations of the same.the royal blue pankies fit but not in a comfy enough way that i'm actually going to wear them.oh well,guess i'm a fat***.the wrap was just plain hysterical.*it was like a tee pee and when you went through the door,you were met by my vagina.murry christmas!*haven't tried the cacao nibs,the book is going to my 16 yr old,and the conversation hearts don't count.so on the HOLE this box was lamesauce.i do think it's awfully wrong to say sizes won't apply and then send the probably most size specific item there is other than a bra in a box that is sent to literally thousands of women.


 Thanks for this...you made me choke on my throat and spit my tea on myself, lmao.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2013)

> Thanks for this...you made me choke on my throat and spit my tea on myself, lmao.


 It made me look up whether "murry Christmas" was some fun slang I had never heard of before for surprise nudity. It's not, but now it is for me! (As an added bonus, thanks to that investigation, I have discovered that there is an episode of _Gunsmoke_ called "PS Murry Christmas," featuring Jodie Foster, Erin Moran, and Willie Aames. I had no idea Jodie Foster had been on that show, and now I know she was on it three times as three different characters!)


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm probably going to be flamed for this,  but I disagree. 

Popsugar is a cluster of websites, including fit sugar, bella sugar, buzzsugar, etc. They do not exist solely for these boxes the way the birchbox or ipsy websites do. The majority of their target demographic is probably within the one size fits most spectrum.

"Hand-selected items in beauty, fashion, home, fitness, and food"

These items won't all work for everyone. Next month they might send out a makeup shade that looks good on everyone except the super pale, or a throw pillow that doesn't work with everyone's decor, or more items with gelatin or peanuts. It's not to alienate customers, it's them delivering on their promise of delivering their favourite things for the month. I can't pull off every trend, and I'm willing to bet most of us can't. 

I'm not trying to be harsh, and I do believe in the "health at any size" movement. I don't mean any disrespect with this post. I've been a larger girl before. It's not fun for a lot of us, but one quickly gets use to not being able to use certain products. It's not cost effective for a company to offer for every demographic. There are specialty companies that fill the gap (sometimes behind trend or  $$$, but that's another rant) You can't blame a company for not selling every size possible. You learn which products you can and can not use, modify what you can, sell what you can, and give the rest away. Christmas is hard too. But popsugar, and (most) gift giving relatives, do not mean to offend you with what they send out.

You can modify the wrap, if you can't give it away. Yes, it's an $84 wrap, but if you really want it you can add more velcro and ribbon/towel/minky. Or sell it on ebay and use the money and the 30% off code to buy another brokedown scarf. For the bracelet people are talking about, you can purchase more links at a craft store. Yes you paid $35 for the box and it's not fun having to pay a few dollars more to make an item work, but it's better than letting it go to waste. 

I do agree with those saying that if you're unhappy every month to cancel. There is an ever increasing list of sub boxes out there, for almost every topic. If this one isn't cutting it, switch to one that makes you ecstatic when you see "out for delivery." You wouldn't torture yourself with shopping at an unaccommodating store, and sub boxes shouldn't be any different. Here is a thread with some that other mut members like: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123554/what-companies-do-you-subscribe-to


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Feb 15, 2013)

dude!! is there a beating a dead horse emoticon?!!!

did you really just suggest i velcro a baby blanket to the wrap so it would fit?!?! do you have a government job? if not,you totally should!!!!!!! epic solution.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably going to be flamed for this,  but I disagree.
> 
> {Trimmed for brevity}


 See, here's the thing ... you're disagreeing *respectfully.*

In fact, I'd not be surprised if your post took you quite some time to compose ~ because you were making it *thoughtfully* and with much consideration.

It's not the act of disagreeing that was so upsetting, it was how some chose to disagree.

I've lurked here for quite some time and I've not seen any of the ladies upset with the size issue act like arses in any of their posts. They've always been (IMHO) considerate, thoughtful, delightful women who've disagreed with others, when the occasions arose, respectfully and considerately. I think they were simply hoping for the same in return. And instead, they received utter crap.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you've no worry, that I can see, of being flamed. &lt;3

And I'll even go so far as to say that I agree with you. PS can't make everyone happy. But I do think that they can take intelligent measures to mitigate their subscribers' unhappiness. And sticking to their policy of "no sized items" would be one of those measures. &lt;---I think that's one of the issues that most upset the ladies here, more than anything.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dude!! is there a beating a dead horse emoticon?!!!


 No, but there is a scroll bar to the right of your screen. ,')

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for understanding the issue.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gifBut I do think that they can take intelligent measures to mitigate their subscribers' unhappiness. And sticking to their policy of "no sized items" would be one of those measures. &lt;---I think that's one of the issues that most upset the ladies here, more than anything.


 Thank you &lt;3

I agree, but at the same time, I'm not sure that they realized that this would be considered a sizing thing since it's not the typical s/m/l. To be honest, I didn't either before I saw all the concerns on here.  I've always translated "one size fits all/most" as "it takes too much time and energy to turn this product into multiple sizes so here's a horrible fit"


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol, I wish I could take credit for the idea, but a few pages back some people said that it's the same material as a minky.

Eta: I didn't realize that that this was intended as an insult. Actually, I took it as a compliment since I view most people in government jobs as hardworking despite being underpaid.


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 15, 2013)

You could always give the wrap to your man!  My husband described it as "soft" and "warming".


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #winning

Maybe that's what those guys who were given the boxes did?


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Feb 15, 2013)

what i said totally came across aggro and i didn't mean it to.but the baby blanket thing is still weak.


----------



## JessP (Feb 15, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You could always give the wrap to your man! Â My husband described it as "soft" and "warming". Â  Ha! Love this - awesome pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #winning
> 
> Maybe that's what those guys who were given the boxes did?


 LOL!  He got home today and was like what's this for?  And I explained it and then he proceeded to try it on to see if it fit him (it was a little short - LOL), so he wrapped it around his waist and continued to look at the rest of the contents.  He's seriously hysterical.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm probably going to be flamed for this,  but I disagree.
> 
> ...


 No flaming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Disagreeing isn't a problem...we all have different opinions and that's fine. My issue with the other couple of posters was the way they did it, the whole "I can't believe you people are complaining, get a life, it's not popsugar's fault you're fat", blah blah blah business that frustrated me, personally. These boards are here for discussion, and no one should be made to feel like they should not post their thoughts on the services here, whether those thoughts be positive or negative...or come here, upset because of these contents, and then further shamed by rude comments, you know?

And you're right, not everything is going to suit everyone. But in this case, the problem with the undies, for example, could have been so easily avoided with a simple "Are you plus sized?" question in the profile, as the company does make plus sizes...or by sending a voucher for a free pair. I think people are so much more sensitive when it comes to items like these not working than they would be with, say, the wrong makeup color, simply BECAUSE it's such a hot button topic...and also something all too common for bigger girls. Whereas the wrong makeup shade is usually going to be an "aw, bummer..." yet another cute article of clothing that doesn't fit can feel like a slap in the face. I know it wasn't Popsugar's intent to exclude or alienate, I just hope they learn from the experience.

And I do agree that if a service disappoints you month after month, it's probably best to just cancel and not put yourself through the disappointment! I usually cancel a sub after they disappoint me 3 times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL...that's too cute! Spa kilt!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is awesome!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Freaking amazeballs!!! Not only is he totally kah-yoot, he's also got a great sense of humour! You lucky woman!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what i said totally came across aggro and i didn't mean it to.but the baby blanket thing is still weak.


 "Aggro?" That's a weird way to spell "offensive." 

As for the "baby blanket" thing, she (or rather, the OP who suggested it) was just trying to help. I didn't see you coming up with any spectacular ideas, yannow.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I wish I could take credit for the idea, but a few pages back some people said that it's the same material as a minky.


 I *seriously* wish you could hear my applause at your grace in dealing with an utterly asinine comment. &lt;3


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

It seems this PopSugar discussion may be encroaching on sensitive territory again. Let's please keep the thread civil and respectful even though we may have differing opinions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems this PopSugar discussion may be encroaching on sensitive territory again. Let's please keep the thread civil and respectful even though we may have differing opinions.


 Utterly understood. Consider me civil and the very model of respectful from this point on. &lt;3

And I while I have a hard time apologizing for what I've said, I can honestly apologize for causing you to edit my post(s?).


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 16, 2013)

This is taking a turn. In other news the book is pretty good and my wedding ring looks very pretty from the cleaner.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

*There will be no more warnings in this thread.*

If you can't handle the discussion in an adult manner stop reading and posting in this thread. Failure to remain civil will result in removal of posts, infractions and/or being restricted from posting in this thread.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is taking a turn.
> 
> In other news the book is pretty good and *my wedding ring looks very pretty from the cleaner.*


 That's great to hear ~ I was hoping to use it to clean my daughter's earrings (I have no idea what that kid does to get hers so nasty looking). For me, I'm hoping to use it on my earrings that have gotten discoloured from using hairspray. :/


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm tired of reading all of this. I honestly tried to skip over all of the unecessary parts...didn't work too well. And I know people's feelings have gotten hurt, but this whole thread has been nothing but catty. What is normally an added plus to actually receiving a PS box has now left a very nasty taste in my mouth.... Goodbye 'til next month ladies. Maybe by then all of this will have blown over and we can look forward to a better experience, box(for some), and kinder words/attitudes.


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Feb 16, 2013)

you're right.i'm sorry for being a downer ( but i am right) tonight. won't go into why,i'm sure i've made that clear.no more personal stuff.this should be fun and it is! now i feel like an ass for getting stupid.sorry ya'll!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 16, 2013)

Got my box today.

Wrap in pink

panties in dark navy - love the color

cocoa nibs

lip stain in Honey

The wrap fit alright, but I have no idea how to use it, lol. So it will probably just lay around till I figure it out.
I also just wanted to say that I subscribed to Popsugar in july when I stumbled across this forum and found out about this new subscription. For me personally part of the fun is to come and share the experience on this forum - either through reading or joining the conversation. So just to turn this around - thank you all for posting spoilers, your hilarious comments, pictures, advise, heads up on coupons. I hope it comes back to this soon.

I must admit these were my 1st

hanky pankys
I ever held or saw in my life, lol. I am now checking out their wesite and want more of their stuff. (I have heard of them before but never wanted to try)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're right.i'm sorry for being a downer ( but i am right) tonight. won't go into why,i'm sure i've made that clear.no more personal stuff.this should be fun and it is! now i feel like an ass for getting stupid.sorry ya'll!


Love this and thank you for posting it. Here's hoping your night starts looking up.


----------



## Stephinitely (Feb 16, 2013)

On a different note, if anyone is thinking of buying something from Hanky Panky, I managed to get all three codes to work on one order ($10 off for the email list, Zoya polish, and 15% off). I was pleasantly surprised that you could combine codes, that's a pretty substantial bonus in terms of value.


----------



## JessP (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for understanding, ladies. I know it can't always be rainbows and unicorns and sunshine (though that would be lovely lol) we can still aim to cultivate respectful discussions here on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think we have a well-rounded group of PS subscribers here and it's fun to chat with you all about our boxes - already looking forward to March!


----------



## tdero (Feb 16, 2013)

> Thanks for this...you made me choke on my throat and spit my tea on myself, lmao.


 I just died haha


----------



## calexxia (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And you're right, not everything is going to suit everyone. But in this case, the problem with the undies, for example, could have been so easily avoided with a simple "Are you plus sized?" question in the profile, as the company does make plus sizes.


 And with the way that a lot of gals on here are so concerned about giving the "right answer" to get an item that they want, that could as easily backfire, since many people would not answer honestly, for fear that it would get them a "lesser" box, on the whole.

From a terminology standpoint, if it said, "One size fits most", would people have been more pleased? I dunno. I've BEEN plus sized, and I've been a size Zero. Currently, I am neither, but just as I know that I am likely to wind up getting chocolates in Birchbox (even though I can't eat sugar), if someone IS outside the "currently accepted as standard size continuum" (for lack of a way to express this that won't offend someone), then, yeah, there will be times when items come that are not going to suit and if they are subscribed to a box that does not cater to their specific build, they need to expect that. Didn't one of the gals earlier say that her bracelet (an item that would generally not be sold in varying sizes) didn't fit? I can understand the frustration when a company says, "We won't be sending out sized items", but if a company offers a "one size fits all" (even though we've established that it really should be worded differently), then they are, technically, following that statement. 

And, yeah, if their "target market" is folks who THEY PERCEIVE as fitting within the "currently accepted as standard size continuum", then this will happen again.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

Let's bring this post back to PopSugar discussion. Thank you.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 16, 2013)

If you ladies want to continue discussion of military topics you are more than welcome to in the General Chit Chat section. This area is for PopSugar.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I just finished the 'Safe Haven' book. I had read one other Nicholas Sparks book 'The Lucky One' prior. I loved this book too!! A definite good read and a unexpected surprising ending.

I received the wrap in white and panties in pink. Although both will not fit me at this time, I will keep the wrap as a future gift. Maybe give the wrap with a gift basket spa gift to a bride. The undies, more personal, I will keep anyway in the back of my drawer (marked if ever). Dark chocolate, candy hearts, Revlon in 'Romantic' and jewelry cleaner all things I will use. 
IMO, This was a great box!


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Feb 16, 2013)

hi everyone, i am late to the party here on the box discussion but i have to say that i was also disappointed in the sizing issues.  and i fit into these items. 

when i opened the box, i immediately said "how did they send these sizes out? no one is the same size"  

i was more upset at the fact that we got one of the items because: i don't wear thongs - i am scared of yi's! lol

i am totally supportive of the complaint letters being sent to PS.  it's not right to send things to people that clearly will not fit a bulk of their subscribers.  PS is the only box i have left to sub to and i might swap it out to go back to the MU boxes if we keep getting stuff like this.

also i hate the books!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I wasn't one of the people complaining about the size fiasco, but even *I* was offended.
> ...


I'm not bothered by any of this at all.  I thought I could speak my mind and my opinions here just like everyone else, but I guess that's not allow for me, when I have a differing opinion.

And, that's fine, it's not the first time I've seen this occur. None the less I think for me it's best if I just stay off of future PS MUT discussion boards for my own reasons. 

But I guess this will get me called dumb, immature, stupid....whatever for moving on.

It's fine. 

Clearly my apologies where not taken as genuine, so I'm very sorry I offended....anyone?   It's hard to write an apology to a universe.  So I'll just leave it with I'm sorry.  I hope that my text is genuine enough.  

I doubt anyone who called me names will apologize.  But, really it's ok.  Hugs! Friends?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2013)

For the time being this thread is locked. I will unlock it once I go through it and remove all the off topic posts about the military. Those posts will be moved to a different area of the site and I will post the link to it and unlock the post at that time. Also, any posts that have not been removed yet for name calling and bashing will be removed.

As D has already posted, there are no more warnings. Once I reopen the thread if ANY post made bashes someone else I or another moderator will not only remove the post but that person will also be infracted and restricted from posting in THIS thread (you'll be able to post in other threads in this group).


I've subsequently have moved 12 posts that touched on the military. You can find those posts in the Advice &amp; Rants forum labeled as Military Discussion.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133099/military-discussion/0_100

Talk about the products, do not insult each other. Remember to use the moderator alert button (looks like a little red flag at the bottom of each post except on the mobile version) and block the person if that person's posts offend you. Let the moderator team handle the comments but please do not reply to those comments you deem as offensive.


----------



## brandyk (Feb 16, 2013)

We also determined my husband could use the wrap best. 






this is a size comparison between a 7/8 little girls towel wrap &amp; the brokedown wrap.





my husband is leaving again tomorrow (he works out of state) and he is literally taking it with him. but ahem, jennifer's husband looks better in it. i had to get on hubby's case about his crappy eating habits while away.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 4-yr old modeling wrap. She and my other daughter were saying, "this feels just like our minky pants"!


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We also determined my husband could use the wrap best.
> 
> ...


 I am CRACKING up!!!!  I could totally see my husband using it on a daily basis!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 16, 2013)

I want the little girls purple wrap in a grown up size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She's adorable!


----------



## ashleyxo (Feb 16, 2013)

On the note of the size issues, I have one thing to say.

Learn simple marketing theory.  American marketing relies on the "bell curve" to gauge how many of their clientele they will satisfy with a given product.  Say the average size of a woman subscribed to Popsugar is 12.  Popsugar will send out an article of clothing geared towards that average.  A one-size-fits-all piece that ranges from size 0-22 guarantees that it will fit MOST of the people subscribed.  Any other reasonable size deviations from the average will also be guaranteed a good fit based on the statistics. 

The point is, Popsugar has done everything to cover their end by relying on a proven marketing strategy, and has met all reasonable standards that have been set.  For myself, being able to fit in a one-size-fits-all, I don't think it's fair for Popsugar to not send them out because it doesn't fit a very small minority.  I LOVE my spa wrap and panties, and I would have been upset if Popsugar hadn't sent them.  My dollars are worth just as much as someone else's, and the dollars are worth the most when more people have them.  That's the way the world works.

People need to learn that there is no way to cater to everyone.  No one is going to love everything.  If you have a problem, UNSUBSCRIBE!  I'm sorry if you're unhappy with your box, but I'm sick and tired of everyone's negative comments.  If you're not willing to accept the fact that Popsugar, or any company for that matter, will specifically cater to their minority, then you really shouldn't be posting here.  If you want something specific to whatever situation you are in, buy from a company where you're their target audience.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you, Jennifer! Here I am trying it on. Again, I'm 5'6", 108 lbs. please excuse my filthy bathroom:


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note, if anyone is thinking of buying something from Hanky Panky, I managed to get all three codes to work on one order ($10 off for the email list, Zoya polish, and 15% off). I was pleasantly surprised that you could combine codes, that's a pretty substantial bonus in terms of value.


How did you get them to all work? I had tried the Zoya and the 15% and it said they couldn't be combined


----------



## Eleda (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you get them to all work? I had tried the Zoya and the 15% and it said they couldn't be combined


 I entered all codes into coupon code box. $10 off has min $20 purchase. 15%off only full price items, other exclusions see card. Just put them all in the promo box it should work. Got the Zoya and $20 off purchase.


----------



## xheidi (Feb 16, 2013)

ehh, i don't know how to feel about this box. i dont like how things are described one size. i'm rather small, so the one size items doesnt fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I entered all codes into coupon code box. $10 off has min $20 purchase. 15%off only full price items, other exclusions see card. Just put them all in the promo box it should work. Got the Zoya and $20 off purchase.


Thank you! I'm not sure what I was doing wrong before but it worked this time, for one BARE and one original plus the nailpolish it came to $25


----------



## Shanny81 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!  I wonder if I should be nice and offer it to my husband. Hmmm...


----------



## IffB (Feb 16, 2013)

Since Hanky Panky seems to be getting good business from this box offers - how awesome it would be if someone with the PR department would offer to exchange the items that do not fit some of the Pop Sugar subscribers for a plus or petite size one? I for one was enlightened by how many subscribers are plus sized and were affected negatively by receiving a "one size fits all" item that would not work for them. Who knows, PS and HP might be too.... 

I for one, would not like to loose one customer without knowing why - polite feedback, good and bad, always helps!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm not sure what I was doing wrong before but it worked this time, for one BARE and one original plus the nailpolish it came to $25


 Yay! Happy to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2013)

> Since Hanky Panky seems to be getting good business from this box offers - how awesome it would be if someone with the PR department would offer to exchange the items that do not fit some of the Pop Sugar subscribers for a plus or petite size one? I for one was enlightened by how many subscribers are plus sized and were affected negatively by receiving a "one size fits all" item that would not work for them. Who knows, PS and HP might be too....Â  I for one, would not like to loose one customer without knowing why - polite feedback, good and bad, always helps!


 I was... not happy (to put it mildly) with the HP, so I wrote to them, and they have offered to send a replacement, which still leaves me with undies that don't fit, but they *did* offer a replacement with no mention of returning the ones I have but can't wear. Edited because I've been drinking heavily today and am trying to post using my phone in the bus!


----------



## samshev (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally got my first ever box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I thought I would love the spa wrap and would make good use of it at college next year, but it's just way too short on me to ever wear in front of anyone! I'm almost 5'10", have an extremely long torso, and it just doesn't really work out too well! It'll be nice for shaving my legs though. I got the pink one.

I got my hanky pankys in a nice teal color. They're make wonderfully, but I can tell after about two wears they'll stretch out to be too big to wear. They're already a little bulky to begin with. I think I'll just save them for a special occasion.

I'm probably never going to read the book. I'm just not into sappy romances.

LOVE the balm stain. I got it in honey. It's just a tiny bit darker than my natural lip color, and I already wore it out to the movies tonight and prefer it to lipstick/normal stains. 

I don't have much nice jewelry, so I'll probably just give the cleaner to my mother and borrow it back occasionally. However, I already tested it out on my pearl earrings and it worked great!

And the cacao nibs are lovely, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

> Finally got my first ever box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Be careful with the cleaner! I think it says specifically not to use on pearls and I would hate for something to happen to them.


----------



## debilynn (Feb 17, 2013)

I love my Popsugar box this month and every month prior! I am never disappointed becasue I love to share what I don't use. I don't were glitter nail polish (forgot which month that was) but my granddaughter does. (no I am not that old). I love to give gifts anyway. My mom reads the books. My husband gets to share in the goodies. It's all positive for me!


----------



## macstarlite (Feb 17, 2013)

My mom loved the book. The spa wrap didn't fit me either.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish my wrap was pink. I got a white one. Kinda bummed. I think I will use mine as a coverup for the pool when we go to Maui next month.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 17, 2013)

I wish there were a way to choose color preference in our profile. I know that would be a nightmare for PS though. Still, a girl can dream.

Last month I wanted a pink watch, blue receieved, this month hoped for wrap and hanky panky to be pink, white and yellow instead. Oh well, into trade they go


----------



## samshev (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be careful with the cleaner! I think it says specifically not to use on pearls and I would hate for something to happen to them.


 Eeek! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 17, 2013)

> I wish my wrap was pink. I got a white one. Kinda bummed. I think I will use mine as a coverup for the pool when we go to Maui next month.


 Lucky duck!!! I LOVE Hawaii! OMG, it is so beautiful! My husband and I went to Kauai, o'ahu and the big island on our honeymoon. We are hoping our next visit we get to Maui.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

I received the wrap in pink, cacao nibs (didn't like them, was hoping for the dark choc pearls), hp in dark teal, and lip stain in romantic (true red).


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 17, 2013)

I started reading the book and realized I read it last year.  It had a different cover.   I only rated it 2 stars on goodreads.  Wasn't my favorite book but I finished it.


----------



## celicacutie (Feb 17, 2013)

Based on this box, I decided to cancel my sub (I've gotten every box since Sept). My total for Feb was $37 and imo, this box was not nearly worth that amount. I was even good this month and avoided this board as well as blogs so I would be totally surprised. Maybe that was another reason why I was underwhelmed?  Watch, March will probably be awesome! lol


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was... not happy (to put it mildly) with the HP, so I wrote to them, and they have offered to send a replacement, which still leaves me with undies that don't fit, but they *did* offer a replacement with no mention of returning the ones I have but can't wear.
> 
> Edited because I've been drinking heavily today and am trying to post using my phone in the bus!


 Feel free to send those extras this way!


----------



## brandyk (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want the little girls purple wrap in a grown up size!


 well, i think it's from kmart if you want to check for an XL!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i still liked my box even though the wrap was funny. my best friend LOVES her new underwear.


----------



## luvmymac (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm really happy with my box. I really wanted the wrap in pink,but I got white. The wrap actually fits me well-for once being short actually paid off. HP in teal,was fearing getting yellow! Cacao nibs and honey lip stain. I always have a hard time deciding if I'm going to look at spoilers,but I find it better prepares me for a box that is a miss for me.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 17, 2013)

Just gave the wrap to my 9 year old daughter. LOL  Fits and covers her better than me.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

If you cancel your current subscription, are you able to resub using the $5 off code? February was the last month of my 3 month subscription and I'm debating if I want to resub for another 3 months...


----------



## KayEss (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally picked up my box yesterday.

  Meh on the book. Would love some brain dead reading time but I'm in grad school so this will be added to the "after you graduate you can read for fun" pile. Boo. Wish it was movie tickets instead.   Got the lip stain in Crush. That color is WAY too dark but I already have honey so I'm happy. I can stain my lips with it before I go out.   Cacao nibs look interesting, but I need to eat my other Valentine's Day chocolate first. Weird how much bigger the box is than the product.   Got the Hanky Pankies in teal. They fit and are pretty comfortable and sexy. I probably can't justify buying more though. I can get 4 at Victoria's Secret for the same price.   Sweethearts are gross but I discovered my boyfriend LOVES them. They're gone already.   I like the jewelers cleaner as its not a fun purchase but it is a must have. Not sure if it works on silver though? All my jewelers is silver!   The wrap....well, it's weird how scratchy the inner material is. Also, I'm 5'2", but I can't stand up straight in the thing without flashing everyone! Fine for getting ready in my room, but no way would I treat it like a robe.   I fit within the "one size fits most" category but it bums me out that others do not and can't use their boxes as a result. I think the FAQ needs to caution that some one size fits most items will be sent out. I understand them sending these things out, but that needs to be done with full disclosure. Curious to see what the PS response is. Probably a "give it to a friend!" cop out.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you cancel your current subscription, are you able to resub using the $5 off code? February was the last month of my 3 month subscription and I'm debating if I want to resub for another 3 months...


 Yep! Worked for me a few days ago! Brings the price down to $30/box. Worth the commitment to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I fit within the "one size fits most" category but it bums me out that others do not and can't use their boxes as a result. I think the FAQ needs to caution that some one size fits most items will be sent out. I understand them sending these things out, but that needs to be done with full disclosure. Curious to see what the PS response is. *Probably a "give it to a friend!" cop out.*
> If they do say that, I will reply, "Thank you for letting me know that you truly do not understand why I am upset and that you truly do not value my money and enthusiastic support over the establishing months of this subscription.  I am now a former subscriber."  Yes, it's witchy and passive aggressive.  I'm a native Portlander.  That's how we are.  I'm pretty sure it's in the water.
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they do say that, I will reply, "Thank you for letting me know that you truly do not understand why I am upset and that you truly do not value my money and enthusiastic support over the establishing months of this subscription.  I am now a former subscriber."  Yes, it's witchy and passive aggressive.  I'm a native Portlander.  That's how we are.  I'm pretty sure it's in the water.
> 
> But I hope that they were just ridiculously clueless, did not think things through, and are now sorting out something to fix the situation that does not involve sending out "replacement items" since those are usually things that they already sent out in prior months, and since I've been a subscriber from month one, I already have everything except for things from the Luxe Box, and I'm not really interested in any of those things -- especially the bracelet because, again, that would show that they just don't get the size thing and don't care enough to consider it to be important, and that tells me that, like J.Crew and Banana Republic, they don't want fat chicks as customers.  I'll take my money to Powell's and sign up for Indiespensible, where the only size that matters is that of your bookshelf.


 I don't think that's witchy and passive aggressive. Saying "yeah, I know you spent hard earned money on this as an indulgence for yourself, but your skinny friends can benefit I'm sure" would be witchy and passive aggressive. Of course PopSugar hasn't said anything of the sort and I'm praying they do something with a little more class but this is just what I'm expecting from them.

also...Portland! Practically my neighbor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 17, 2013)

I received my box yesterday, fortunately earlier than the Wednesday delivery notification would have led me to believe.  Still no answer from PS to my email - has anyone received a reply?   

I received:HP in teal blue

Wrap in White
Convo Hearts
Jewelry Cleaner
Book
Stain in Crush
Dark chocolate Pearls
  I'm really happy with the stain, it's a good color for me.  The dark chocolate pearls are already getting split between me and my boyfriend - yummy!  The book I'll probably donate, I'm not a romance fan, and the jewelry cleaner will go to my Mom, I don't think I own any gold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 
The wrap, while it does close, is way too short - I'm 5'1, can't imagine it on you tall ladies! It does gap tremendously.  I tried turning it around, lol, as long as you don't mind a little ..ahem cheekiness, it might be a way to wear it for other plus size gals.   I tried to convince my bf to wear it, but he thought the dots were too girly.  It is soft though. Maybe it would make a good cat bed liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I haven't tried the undies yet, but I'll definitely take a look at their plus size options with the discount.


----------



## stephrae13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if pop sugar will replace lost boxes? Mine has not been delivered. My post offices said they have no record of it even though it has said it's been out for delivery since Wednesday. I emailed PS but haven't heard back. I'm getting pretty upset that I'm not receiving my box and I feel that PS won't be of any help.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I fit within the "one size fits most" category but it bums me out that others do not and can't use their boxes as a result. I think the FAQ needs to caution that some one size fits most items will be sent out. I understand them sending these things out, but that needs to be done with full disclosure. Curious to see what the PS response is. Probably a "give it to a friend!" cop out.
> This  is my feeling too.  I don't mind if they are going to send out one size fits all items, frankly, but I do mind if they are not going to tell people they might do so. Then, as I said earlier, people can know that they are taking a risk in subscribing, what that risk is, and how it might make them feel.  Blindsiding people like this (though I do believe it was unintentional and the skinny minnies who pick the items truly just didn't think about the plus size  segment of the population) is not okay when you explicitly say you don't need sizes. Not everyone is 'normal' size. If 'normal' size and/or 'fit and active' is their target demographic, I won't lose respect for them if they explicitly say so- their business model is their choice.  But doing this how they did it is really not cool


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone else find it weird to eat the chocolate that resembles rabbit poop? lol!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else find it weird to eat the chocolate that resembles rabbit poop? lol!


 HAH!! It totally does, but it is Deeeeelicious rabbit poop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 17, 2013)

I broke into the chocolate this afternoon &amp; I thought they were amazingly yummy!!  The BF luv'd them too...


----------



## summerflood (Feb 17, 2013)

How long do you think it takes CS to reply? I emailed on Thursday about something I didn't receive in my box and only got the automated reply. I'm sure they're getting inundated with emails, but I think more than 24 hours is too long. Wondering if I should message again...


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmc8683* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The box is better than the others but at the same time I definitely (at 5'11") can't wear the item because it barely covers my torso. lol I think it's definitely suited for a "shorter" torso'ed person.
> 
> I'm just glad I at least got pink in both of those wearables.


 5'11" here too! I might keep it as a hair wrap or something.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2013)

> How long do you think it takes CS to reply? I emailed on Thursday about something I didn't receive in my box and only got the automated reply. I'm sure they're getting inundated with emails, but I think more than 24 hours is too long. Wondering if I should message again...


 Last month, I emailed them on the 24th (a Thursday) and received a reply in the 29th(a Tuesday). 24 hours is *way* too short of a timeframe to expect a reply, and given my past experience, even a few days isn't enough. I would give them at least until Wednesday since it's a holiday weekend. Maybe even until Friday since I'm sure they're digging out of an epic shitstorm of email.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2013)

UGH! I am so mad. It took my box 4 days to travel 13 miles. 4 DAYS!!!! How does that happen?! It's finally at the last stop before it hits my local post office so hopefully I will have it Tuesday.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAH!! It totally does, but it is Deeeeelicious rabbit poop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes indeed! I just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## wxhailey (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish my wrap was pink. I got a white one. Kinda bummed. I think I will use mine as a coverup for the pool when we go to Maui next month.


 !!! Can't believe I didn't think of using it as a pool coverup. I'm off to Cancun in two weeks. Perrrrrfect. Thanks popsugar for the unintentional spring break box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that I've had a chance to get a feel of everything in the box.

I'm going to add a piece of velcro to the bottom of the wrap so that it'll stay closed around my waist/crotch area. I can wear it while I'm doing my hair or painting my nails. It's too revealing to wear just because.
  I love the lip stain. I got mine in crush and it's just a slightly darker shade than my natural lip color. It looks very nice.
 
The cacao nibs are an awkward flavor. They aren't bad, but they aren't that great.
 
Haven't gotten to wear my hanky panky yet. Not going to complain to PS because it fits well enough to be wearable. I just used my codes. Got the retro cut v-kini and a thong in a starbox (so cute) plus the polish and free shipping for $38 (use both PS codes + the $10 for joining the mailing list)
 
Haven't started the book. The song isn't bad.


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 18, 2013)

So, weird to post on the internet, but I tried out the HP today. I like it but at the same time i'm disappointed. I'm a size 2/4 depending on the item, but  HP size chart put me at a 4, so the one size should have fit. It was very comfortable and I actually didn't feel it, but it's so loose that it looks like a weird saggy-dirty-diaper combo. Definitely not sexy lol. I can't blame it on popsugar though, because if I had bought it on my own I probably would have tried the version PS sent, since it's 4-14. That said, I think it would be worth my time to look into the petite version which is for sz 0-4.


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 18, 2013)

So, my box finally arrived Friday.  And over the weekend I decided I am cancelling my subscription.  Not because of spa wrap/hanky panky gate, but I stayed mostly spoiler free and I still wasn't excited opening my box.  It was more like, "sigh, wonder what is in here this month"  ... and I realized that most of the January stuff was still in the box it came in, aside from the ball.  I didn't even open the spa wrap because I was just kind of "meh" about it.  

September was my first box so including February that is about $200 spent.  Have I received more than $200 worth of stuff?  Yes.  Have I been introduced to any new, exciting things?  Not really.  The scarf is the most popular item they've sent.  Is it worth $35 to hope for another scarf?  Which I've worn twice?  The benefit make up kit was sent at the end of summer .... and already reduced to 50% off at Sephora at the time we received it.  The lip stain in this month's box has been in drugstores for awhile now.  I just think I have reached the point where it isn't worth it to me anymore.  I'd rather save this money every month and buy something new and exciting rather than wait a year for a company to give it to PopSugar to send to us.  I'm over the "maybe next month will be great because the last ## were unerwhelming, maybe PopSugar listened to us this month" ...


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 18, 2013)

I consider signing up for this sub, but I decided to wait to see the Feb box since the Jan box didn't really appeal to me. After seeing everyone's reaction to this box, I decided I won't be signing up. Instead I just spent $35 (plus used the $10 code) on Hanky Pankys which were the only item that interested me this time around. I think my new plan is to just check out this forum to see what you guys get and then decide if I want to spend some money on that stuff. I'll still get to be introduced to new brands, just without taking the risk myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sure I'll be bummed if I miss out on a box with a really high value because I love getting a good deal, but I'd be even more bummed to spend $35 on a box full of stuff I'll never use month after month.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Feb 18, 2013)

I am LOVING the idea of a previous member, who posted about sewing a little bit of extra material to the bottom. My "butt tips" (bottom of butt cheeks) totally hang out... 



    I live alone with my with my boyfriend and I know he would probably enjoy seeing my butt tips hanging out a little more often. 





BUT it gives me a reason to go buy that really cute fabric I have been eyeing for quite some time but never had anything to make with it. Yay!
I do relate and sympathize with other members about the "one size" or any size products. It's really not fair that they would put size specific items when one size doesn't fill all. Heck, one size doesn't fit the same way, EVER. I can try on two pairs of jeans from the same brand and cut and 9 times out of 10, one pair will not fit as well as the other. They should have asked for sizes or SOMETHING and taken an inventory. It's not fair that I can alter my wrap to make it fit and some other members can't because they do not know how or would have to pay someone to do it for them. :/ I am surprised the items fit me at all. I always am. I am 5'4, curvy and carrying a spare (Yeah, I am working on it). I am happy my items worked for me (the wrap and undies) but still think it is a bit unfair in general. The underpants were cute. I got mine in a wine color (deep red/purple). I normally do not wear this style, but again the boyfriend loves it. 



 I am excited to see their other products as mentioned by other members + using that coupon code!

The jewelry cleaner, I have no "rea'l" jewelry - nor will I probably ever. This item will be likely given a new home with the ladies at work or my mom?

I am still working on The Casual Vacancy from the box before, I might get to this one when I am done with that one and my library book. I am not a big fan of fiction. I have a friend that loves these books so it may become hers after I read it.
 

The chocolates &amp; convo hearts, I am trying to cut back my sugar intake because I've been really trying to focus on my body.  It might take me a while to eat them so I hope they stay fresh? haha!
 

The lip stain was very nice! Nice color and the quality is nice too!  
I have been getting this box since, I think September 2012 and this one has been my least favorite, second to the Luxury Box. I am still excited about the items and will make most of them work for me - but just wasn't all to giddy about its contents vs. my lifestyle. I am glad there is always the option of selling or gifting to new, more appreciative homes.


----------



## lisak0417 (Feb 18, 2013)

So for those of you that signed up for the Hanky Panky newsletter to get the $10 off, when did you get your email with the coupon code?  I signed up a few hours ago and still didn't get it, but want to place my order before the Zoya runs out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for those of you that signed up for the Hanky Panky newsletter to get the $10 off, when did you get your email with the coupon code?  I signed up a few hours ago and still didn't get it, but want to place my order before the Zoya runs out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do not remember exactly but it took quite some time, several hours for my code to arrive. So hopefully you'll still be able to get the zoya polish.

I also understand why some people decide to cancel. When my 6 month sub runs out, if there is no coupon, I will not be ready to pay $35 a month. Unless it comes down to $27 or $30 to me personally it is not worth it.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I got the pink wrap. Which I just won't ever use because I wrap my shower/bath towel around me, and then wipe my hands as necessary on it while applying my make-up (you know ... to get rid of excess moisturizer, BB cream, etc). Even though I *hate* the colour pink with a passion (no pink exists that doesn't make me look like utter shit), getting that all nasty with excess make-up stuff just feels mean. I'll prolly find a friend* to give it to.

My HPs were a colour that I'm sure someone would think was a lemony-yellow. To me, though, it just looks more like baby-shit yellow (sorry, just got done watching Fast N Loud, and that's the word they used to describe the *exact* colour yellow). I haven't tried them on yet, though I'm pretty sure they'll fit. I'm between 8 &amp; 10.

Cacao nibs ~ those will get eaten by my hubby. I can't stand dark chocolate ~ I'm more of a nasty-ass gumball kinda chick.

Safe Haven book ~  there's no zombies, no ax-wielding lunatics, no serial killers, nor dysfunctional cartoon people. So, yeah ... not my thing. I'll prolly give this to a friend.

Convo hearts. Yes, they taste like slightly sweet pepto-bismal tabs, but I ate them anyway. My gumball machine was just too far and the convo hearts were *right there.*

Lip stain ~ I got romantic ~ not my colour at all. I can really only pull off nudes or mauves. This, too, will go to a friend.

* If my daughter can't use it or doesn't want it, it'll go to a friend.
I'll subscribe for another month or two. I do feel that the items are of good quality, they're just not my personal thing. I still hold out hope! &lt;3


----------



## emilytaylor (Feb 18, 2013)

I never posted what I got! 

My wrap was white. 

HP in Navy-Super comfy! 
Revlon in Honey-I exchanged it at Walgreens for Crush
And cocoa nibs. I wasn't going to put this anywhere near my mouth, milk chocolate girl here. My boyfriend liked them though. 
  



Aaannddd the wrap fits! I usually fit right in the middle-end of the one size category, so I was a little worried with all of the fuss going around. But it works! I don't think it is $84 quality though. 

I think my favorite thing was the Hanky Panky panties. I want to order more, but they are so expensive!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't get the Feb box but I love all the items in it! I just signed up for March so I am hoping its good too!


----------



## summerflood (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone in a group I am a part of on Facebook said that PS customer service got back to her and will be sending her undies and a wrap in her size. Anyone else hear back from CS yet? I'm still waiting to hear back from them about the lip stain.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone in a group I am a part of on Facebook said that PS customer service got back to her and will be sending her undies and a wrap in her size. Anyone else hear back from CS yet? I'm still waiting to hear back from them about the lip stain.


 I'm PMing with someone (don't know if she wants her name dragged into this, so I'll leave that out of this post) who said that PS did send her back a very nice email, but I don't know any details of how they fixed things for her.  I haven't heard anything back yet (not too worried about the response time because it took several days last month when my watch arrived broken, and it hasn't been as long as that took yet), but...  Um.  A wrap in her size?  When the whole problem is that it isn't *made* in larger sizes?  I don't get that.  

(And what was wrong with the lip stain?  Was it just straight-up missing?)


----------



## summerflood (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm thinking that maybe the wrap will be a different brand or maybe even a robe instead? 

Yes, with the lip stain, I just didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tdero (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *summerflood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone in a group I am a part of on Facebook said that PS customer service got back to her and will be sending her undies and a wrap in her size. Anyone else hear back from CS yet? I'm still waiting to hear back from them about the lip stain.


no I haven't. I haven't tried on the undies to be frank... the wrap fit around me "alright", but it was way too short.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't heard back either, but frankly I don't think I really want a replacement. I was upset with the sizing issues and I felt since they were hearing from a bunch of girls who were plus sized they needed to know it affected both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Feb 19, 2013)

*POPSUGAR Support, Feb 18 20:01 (AST):*

Hi Shanyn,

We would like to sincerely apologize that you have had such a negative experience with us so far. We did not mean to offend you with our previous response, we just wanted to let you know that we are absolutely looking into what can be done about this.

Please know that we really care about our customers and would never want to offend you with a product that sends a negative message. It is our intent to always have the POPSUGAR Must Have experience be a positive one.
We would like to offer you the option of having the same products â€” the Hanky Panky and the Brokedown robe â€” but a different fit that is more accommodating.

Please let us know if you are interested in receiving the two items as referenced above. Our apologies again for any disappointment you felt in opening your February Must Have box as it should be as special to you as you are to us as a customer.

We look forward to hearing back from you.
Best, 
POPSUGAR Support


YAY!


----------



## summerflood (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *POPSUGAR Support, Feb 18 20:01 (AST):*
> 
> ...


 That's great! What a nice reply. I wish more companies did business like this.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *POPSUGAR Support, Feb 18 20:01 (AST):*
> 
> ...


 That's awesome!


----------



## elb622 (Feb 19, 2013)

Overall, I really liked this box.  I'm not a skinny girl by any means, but the wrap and undies will do.  The wrap may be a little short for my taste, but it's not meant to wear out in public so I'm cool with it.  The undies don't exactly fit the way that I like, but whatever....I'll still wear them.  I like getting things like this in my box, so I hope all the complaining to PS doesn't deter them from including things like this in the future. I completely understand where it's coming from though.  Oh...the chocolates were GROOOOSSSSSS! IMO =)


----------



## cmello (Feb 19, 2013)

I had the dark chocolate pearls in my vanilla frozen yogurt over the weekend and they were amazing!!!!!. Maybe they taste better with ice cream or fro-yo.


----------



## tdero (Feb 19, 2013)

I canceled my box. The wrap fit, but was just too short, but that's alright I suppose, I'll either add fabric to it or gift it. This was my first box... and for me, I didn't find enough value in it personally to justify spending $35 a month... I'd rather just go out every month and spend that money elsewhere. Oh well, at least I gave it a shot! Hope you all enjoy next months!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 19, 2013)

I got pretty much the same email and they are sending new items, my email was almost the same as the one above but had more apologizes and actually asked me to come back to PS (I had canceled) but I of course came back with my husbands money, lol. It was bizarre because I got the email at 1am. Lol. But yes, they seem to be sending out replacements. Also HP sent me an email saying that PS ordered a surplus of plus size and petite thongs and to contact them for a replacement, which is already being taken care of. I like the PS followed up with me with a phone call. Top notch CS for sure!


----------



## tdero (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got pretty much the same email and they are sending new items, my email was almost the same as the one above but had more apologizes and actually asked me to come back to PS (I had canceled) but I of course came back with my husbands money, lol. It was bizarre because I got the email at 1am. Lol. But yes, they seem to be sending out replacements. Also HP sent me an email saying that PS ordered a surplus of plus size and petite thongs and to contact them for a replacement, which is already being taken care of. I like the PS followed up with me with a phone call. Top notch CS for sure!


well, I already canceled. I know it sounds silly, but I am just afraid to spend $35 for next month, and get a box full of items I am excited about but can't use. Maybe if I hear back from them, they can change my mind and I'll re-sub, but I doubt it. I am glad it worked out for you though!


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 19, 2013)

What is Popsugars contact info?

I can't seem to find it...


----------



## KayEss (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is Popsugars contact info?
> 
> I can't seem to find it...


https://musthave.popsugar.com/contact


----------



## Schmootc (Feb 19, 2013)

It's funny, I got the October, November, January, February and luxury boxes and this is the first one I am actually really pleased with. And the luxury one would be my second favorite. Which both seem to both be ones that a lot of other people were unhappy with, for a variety of reasons. I didn't have any issues with broken soap or anything with my luxury box and I am able to wear at least the wrap from February though. (I haven't tried on the Hanky Panky underwear yet.) I was actually thinking about canceling before this month. The wrap is what stopped me from canceling. For me, one thing I really like that I would pay $35 for is enough to keep me around for another couple months. It's when I don't find anything I like a lot or can use that's worth some $ month after month that I think about canceling. And I will admit that I do like the element of surprise. It's like Christmas - except the people picking the gifts generally have a better idea of what to get me than my family usually does. Though they do still blow it sometimes, the anticipation is fun regardless.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 19, 2013)

just signed up for this subscription and im excited. ive seen lots of reviews/unboxings so i cant wait for march's box.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 19, 2013)

I received my reply from PS Customer Service this evening:

_Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize that you have had such a negative experience with us. Please know that we really care about our customers and would never want to offend you with a product that sends a negative message. It is our intent to always have the POPSUGAR Must Have experience be a positive one._

_We would like to offer you the option of having the same products â€” the_Hanky Panky and the Brokedown robe

_ â€” but a different fit that is more accommodating. We will be special ordering these items and hope to get them to you soon, however it may take up to 4 weeks for them to arrive. Please know that we will go ahead and send off each item off as soon as it is ready, so you may be receiving two separate packages._

_Please let us know if you are interested in receiving the two items as referenced above. Our apologies again for any disappointment you felt in opening your February Must Have box as it should be as special to you as you are to us as a customer._

I'm pretty pleased with this reply, even though it took quite a while.   At least pleased enough to let the sub go for another month.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 19, 2013)

While I appreciate the great customer service form PopSugar I'm a little confused as to why they didn't just ask for sizing if they already purchased extra sizing options. I just feel like it would be less work to figure this out before sending out the boxes (since clearly they did anticipate it would be a problem as evidence of them ordering petite and plus hanky pankys) as opposed to dealing with a barrage of emails to rectify the situation after wards. All that aside I really appreciate everyone posting their customer service experiences because it has encouraged me to email Popsugar and see if I would be able to receive the alternate sizes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so glad they are rectifying this for you guys! I agree that it would have saved them a lot of trouble to just get the size info to begin with...but, mistakes happen...and IMO the more important thing is how  the mistakes are dealt with.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2013)

I got that same email with the four-week turnaround time.



> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I appreciate the great customer service form PopSugar I'm a little confused as to why they didn't just ask for sizing if they already purchased extra sizing options. I just feel like it would be less work to figure this out before sending out the boxes (since clearly they did anticipate it would be a problem as evidence of them ordering petite and plus hanky pankys) as opposed to dealing with a barrage of emails to rectify the situation after wards. All that aside I really appreciate everyone posting their customer service experiences because it has encouraged me to email Popsugar and see if I would be able to receive the alternate sizes.


 I get the feeling that they had *no clue* WTF they were doing here and that the specially-ordered stuff actually hasn't been ordered yet.  The email does say "we *will be* special ordering these items," after all, and asks for confirmation whether we want them.  I'm taking that as an indication that part of this whole thing is that they are taking a tally of how many they need to order.

AND THEN...  Brokedown doesn't make anything in plus sizes.  They don't even make anything in an XL.  That wrap comes in one size -- the size we received.  As in the one that doesn't fit.  So.  Where are these more accommodating wraps coming from?  Are they specially manufacturing them just for this whole fiasco?  I really, really hope they have learned some lessons from this and do not send this sort of thing again.  The fallout from a second round after the flood of email they must have received this time around cannot possibly be worth sending a similar one-size-fits-most item again regardless of how boutique-y it seems, especially since a lot of people have probably moved them onto a canceling-if-this-sort-of-thing-happens-again list.

(On the up side, yesterday, I found out where my near-blinding rage and accompanying tears came from last week:  PMS.  It doesn't usually hit me like that, but when it does, whoo boy, it's a scorched-earth doozy, and I don't realize what's going on until a few days after the fact.)


----------



## Jesipae (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, my box finally arrived Friday.  And over the weekend I decided I am cancelling my subscription.  Not because of spa wrap/hanky panky gate, but I stayed mostly spoiler free and I still wasn't excited opening my box.  It was more like, "sigh, wonder what is in here this month"  ... and I realized that most of the January stuff was still in the box it came in, aside from the ball.  I didn't even open the spa wrap because I was just kind of "meh" about it.
> 
> September was my first box so including February that is about $200 spent.  Have I received more than $200 worth of stuff?  Yes.  Have I been introduced to any new, exciting things?  Not really.  The scarf is the most popular item they've sent.  Is it worth $35 to hope for another scarf?  Which I've worn twice?  The benefit make up kit was sent at the end of summer .... and already reduced to 50% off at Sephora at the time we received it.  The lip stain in this month's box has been in drugstores for awhile now.  I just think I have reached the point where it isn't worth it to me anymore.  I'd rather save this money every month and buy something new and exciting rather than wait a year for a company to give it to PopSugar to send to us.  I'm over the "maybe next month will be great because the last ## were unerwhelming, maybe PopSugar listened to us this month" ...


 I'm in the same boat. I've received random boxes since July, (July, October, December, January, February). It was kind of hard, since this month was my favorite box, but like you, I have at least one big thing I never used from each box, and even one thing I sold on craigslist. Luckily I cancelled before seeing this box. Trying to figure out what else might be motivating to spend my $ on, might save up for laser hair removal? Anyways, I like the idea of the box, shopping just isn't fun with my two toddler boys, and I like getting things for myself, but then I ended up in this keeping stuff that I'll never use cause I spent $ on it, but not wanting to give it away because it was supposed to be for me dilemma, which is more stress than it's worth. I'll still follow the thread, but honestly seeing the spoilers is more exciting than actually getting the box, it was fun while it lasted, but not really for me in the end. Loves!


----------



## Jesipae (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that same email with the four-week turnaround time.
> 
> ...


Popsugar has seemed to learn things the hard way with these boxes since the beginning. Lots and lots of learning errors. You'd expect more from such a large company!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 20, 2013)

Those who haven't tried the jewelry cleaner, I used some last night!  It's awesome and really made my diamonds sparkle! I'm curious how it will polish silver, I have a lot of silver that I don't wear because it's tarnished, I usually clean it with a cloth but seems to turn quickly.  I hope the cleanser will keep them tarnish free a lot longer.  

The only thing I'm getting rid of (aside from the conversations hearts that went in my bf's valentine's present) is the book.  I've got it up on eBay and it'll offset the cost of the box a bit.  

Can't wait for March, I hope it's all spring things and refreshing.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I wasn't one of the people complaining about the size fiasco, but even *I* was offended.
> ...


 Well said!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually finished reading the book last month. I actually really enjoyed it and have been planning on seeing the movie. I hope you ladies enjoy it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Feb 20, 2013)

i have to chime in and say that this box was awesome! LOVED everything. popsugar's boxes have always been a well-rounded and just put together so well. and on top of that their customer service is top notch!

i agree that it is a learning process for them but at least they acknowledge errors and alleviate them. what more can you ask for?

i have (or will) get use out of everything in this box. kudos popsugar


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I've received random boxes since July, (July, October, December, January, February). It was kind of hard, since this month was my favorite box, but like you, I have at least one big thing I never used from each box, and even one thing I sold on craigslist. Luckily I cancelled before seeing this box. Trying to figure out what else might be motivating to spend my $ on, might save up for laser hair removal? Anyways, I like the idea of the box, shopping just isn't fun with my two toddler boys, and I like getting things for myself, but then I ended up in this keeping stuff that I'll never use cause I spent $ on it, but not wanting to give it away because it was supposed to be for me dilemma, which is more stress than it's worth. I'll still follow the thread, but honestly seeing the spoilers is more exciting than actually getting the box, it was fun while it lasted, but not really for me in the end. Loves!


 I think I will just stick the money I would have spent on the sub away into my savings account and then if I see something ~amazing~ pop up on here, I can buy it.  Or find something similar .... the brokedown scarf, while nice, is not worth $84 and I personally would never spend $84 on any scarf.  I sign up for subs to discover new brands/items ...  I can find Revlon at Walgreens and Nicholas Sparks books anywhere, you know?  I think the novelty has worn off for me with PopSugar.


----------



## jenniferrose (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who haven't tried the jewelry cleaner, I used some last night!  It's awesome and really made my diamonds sparkle! I'm curious how it will polish silver, I have a lot of silver that I don't wear because it's tarnished, I usually clean it with a cloth but seems to turn quickly.  I hope the cleanser will keep them tarnish free a lot longer.
> 
> ...


 All of my jewelry is silver and unfortunately this cleaner does not work well for silver (notice it isn't listed on the front of the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of my jewelry is silver and unfortunately this cleaner does not work well for silver (notice it isn't listed on the front of the bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 Ooo!  That's a bummer.  I'll stick to polishing it with my silver cloth, takes no time at all, just one of those chores to do while watchin tv!


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 20, 2013)

Should I email Popsugar about the sizing? The HP just barely fit me. If I hadn't just lost 26 pounds they wouldn't have fit at all. And the robe covers nothing.

SN: I want to blog about my sub boxes. What sites do you recommend I blog on? I'm not very knowledgeable about creating websites, so the easier the better. (And FREE)


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

> Should I email Popsugar about the sizing? The HP just barely fit me. If I hadn't just lost 26 pounds they wouldn't have fit at all. And the robe covers nothing. SN: I want to blog about my sub boxes. What sites do you recommend I blog on? I'm not very knowledgeable about creating websites, so the easier the better. (And FREE)


 I emailed them to complain but they still haven't returned my email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EDIT: I received an email from them today, stating that they'd send me a new wrap in my size in about 4 weeks. I thanked them, and am happy with the CS. So much so that I re-subbed. Since this was my first month (even if it left a bad taste in my mouth) I think they've handled the situation well, and deserve a second chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am glad everyone's situations were able to be resolved, and I hope PS has learned NOT to send size sensitive items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rynnegade (Feb 20, 2013)

Did anyone figure out how to get the song download they mentioned that came with the book?  I clicked on the link they posted on Facebook but could not figure out the strange website that it took me to.  Any help would be appreciated!  Tx!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I email Popsugar about the sizing? The HP just barely fit me. If I hadn't just lost 26 pounds they wouldn't have fit at all. And the robe covers nothing.
> 
> SN: I want to blog about my sub boxes. What sites do you recommend I blog on? I'm not very knowledgeable about creating websites, so the easier the better. (And FREE)


 I use Blogger and really like it, in part because it's a Google product, therefore integrates easily with my Gmail, etc. The other popular blog host is WordPress. I don't use that one so I can't speak to how user-friendly it is, but I can say Blogger is really easy to use. Both are free. Hope that helps!


----------



## brokenship (Feb 20, 2013)

Update on emailing PopSugar: I wa told that unfortunately they do not have anything for me in smaller sizes, therefore I should make good use I my 15% off coupon so that I can try and find something in my size and a color I would like. At the end of the email I was then told to "look for a surprise" that's coming my way. Honestly I was a little insulted. Telling me to use my coupon and spend more money to get something in my size? Now I have no idea what they plan to send me, but.... Really? I don't know. I'm not home yet but when I get there I'll copy the exact email. Upon reflection I think the email was sufficient. Still a little disappointed in everything as a whole, but I think they did what they could and I'm okay with it. Edit: Thanks for taking the time to share your feedback with us. We apologize that this particular item was not a good fit for you, and will certainly consider this valuable insight for future Must Have boxes. It is our hopes that every box is a positive experience even if some products might be better received than others. While we are not currently offering smaller sizes for the two items mentioned, please be sure to redeem your Hanky Panky voucher for %15 off your entire purchase on their website. With this, you will be able to choose your correct size and any available color you like! We understand that this takes the excitement out of receiving the Must Have box and we would like to send you a little package of goodies for this disappointment. Thank you for your patience and please keep an eye out for a surprise coming your way! Cheers, POPSUGAR Support


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 20, 2013)

I finally got my box today. I'm hoping it was so late because I let me credit card expire and this won't be a regular thing.

Anyway, I got the wrap in white and the HP in blue. This is the first box that I've really loved and immediately took everything out. My January box is still sitting full.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 20, 2013)

I received the email saying I will be receiving the replacement HP and Brokedown robe in "more accomodating" sizes. We will see. I am a size 16/18 with a 40DD chest so it will be interesting. That wrap had no hope of fitting me, it was hilarious. My cat is enjoying it as a soft place to sleep.


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Update on emailing PopSugar:
> 
> I wa told that unfortunately they do not have anything for me in smaller sizes, therefore I should make good use I my 15% off coupon so that I can try and find something in my size and a color I would like. At the end of the email I was then told to "look for a surprise" that's coming my way.
> ...


It stinks that they didn't have a smaller size that would fit you, but at least they are going to try to remedy it! I think I am much more happier about the situation now, versus when I first got my box... Though, I wish they would have just sent us a voucher to go get them for free on the site in the sizes we wanted. (would have been easier on their part)


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katybug1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the email saying I will be receiving the replacement HP and Brokedown robe in "more accomodating" sizes. We will see. I am a size 16/18 with a 40DD chest so it will be interesting. That wrap had no hope of fitting me, it was hilarious. My cat is enjoying it as a soft place to sleep.


you and I are the about the same size... I emailed them and NEVER heard back for about a week, so I put the wrap on over my clothes just to show how silly it was. my friend laughed at me because she said it was the size of a pillow case. Then we realized it was the same material as her daughters minky blanket. I am glad they are sending a replacement and I pray it fits. The one I have no that doesn't fit will probably be going to my niece this summer. She has three brothers and NO sisters, so I know she will enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tdero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you and I are the about the same size... I emailed them and NEVER heard back for about a week, so I put the wrap on over my clothes just to show how silly it was. my friend laughed at me because she said it was the size of a pillow case. Then we realized it was the same material as her daughters minky blanket. I am glad they are sending a replacement and I pray it fits. The one I have no that doesn't fit will probably be going to my niece this summer. She has three brothers and NO sisters, so I know she will enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know, making it into a pillow case wouldn't be a horrible idea...


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, making it into a pillow case wouldn't be a horrible idea.


 It would definitely be softer than my current pillow case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is my email to Popsugar CS:


```
Hello, I have gotten the past 3 Popsugar boxes (since December) plus the Luxury Box. I generally enjoyed most of of what I got with two exceptions: The Luxe Box and the fit of the two big items in the February box. I didn't send a complaint about the Luxe Box despite my cuff being bent and tarnished and the chocolates giving me an upset stomach. I didn't complain because it seemed trivial compared to the people who's boxes didn't arrive on time or arrived with broken, damaged, and missing pieces. However, I don't think I can bite my tongue on the February box. I had been having body issues ever since developing Fibromyalgia and Popsugar was a treat to myself that I could barely afford, but justified because it always cheered me up. This month it didn't. It made me feel worse than I already did because it reminded me that I'm not thin despite my effort to lose weight. The Hanky Panky undies just barely fit and the wrap didn't fit around my hips and exposed my butt. Which is unfortunate because it would be something I would have loved to wear to do my nails in if it had fit. I didn't think something like this would become an issue with Popsugar. Especially since you guys stated you do not need sizing info. I'm sorry, but whether you support it or not, most of the U.S. population does not fit into one size.
```


----------



## crburros (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my email to Popsugar CS:
> 
> Hello, I have gotten the past 3 Popsugar boxes (since December) plus the Luxury Box. I generally enjoyed most of of what I got with two exceptions: The Luxe Box and the fit of the two big items in the February box. I didn't send a complaint about the Luxe Box despite my cuff being bent and tarnished and the chocolates giving me an upset stomach. I didn't complain because it seemed trivial compared to the people who's boxes didn't arrive on time or arrived with broken, damaged, and missing pieces. However, I don't think I can bite my tongue on the February box. I had been having body issues ever since developing Fibromyalgia and Popsugar was a treat to myself that I could barely afford, but justified because it always cheered me up. This month it didn't. It made me feel worse than I already did because it reminded me that I'm not thin despite my effort to lose weight. The Hanky Panky undies just barely fit and the wrap didn't fit around my hips and exposed my butt. Which is unfortunate because it would be something I would have loved to wear to do my nails in if it had fit. I didn't think something like this would become an issue with Popsugar. Especially since you guys stated you do not need sizing info. I'm sorry, but whether you support it or not, most of the U.S. population does not fit into one size.


 Well said!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Feb 21, 2013)

I received the same email everyone else did about the spa wrap and HP. Does anyone know if we have to return the original items? Kinda odd to send back a thong! haha. Also..Im concerned when they say "more accommodating". I asked what size/what the dimensions are and I never received a response. Anyone else know?


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note, if anyone is thinking of buying something from Hanky Panky, I managed to get all three codes to work on one order ($10 off for the email list, Zoya polish, and 15% off). I was pleasantly surprised that you could combine codes, that's a pretty substantial bonus in terms of value.


 What did you end up getting?


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who haven't tried the jewelry cleaner, I used some last night!  It's awesome and really made my diamonds sparkle! I'm curious how it will polish silver, I have a lot of silver that I don't wear because it's tarnished, I usually clean it with a cloth but seems to turn quickly.  I hope the cleanser will keep them tarnish free a lot longer.
> 
> ...


Be careful using it on silver. It doesn't say that you can use it on silver and I use a different cleaner for my silver jewelry specifically made for silver. It did a great job with the gold rings I tried it on so far!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


 about 3 days.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 22, 2013)

> Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


 Took them a week to get back to me.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


 I emailed them on the 14th and heard back on the 20th - after I sent them a second email.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 24, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought I remembered someone saying that you could get a $10 credit for signing up on the Hanky Panky site. Does anyone have any info about this? Thanks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think someone said that they'll email it to you once you sign up.


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


 I e-mailed Tuesday 02/19 and got a response Saturday afternoon 02/23 - the exact response that someone else here already posted.  4 days to copy-paste ... they must be really overwhelmed.  I feel bad for them, to a point, because this sub could be really amazing but they aren't really doing anything (IMO) to stand out and make it worth the $35 a month. 

I wonder if they even took a wrap out of the plastic and looked at it before they mailed it out?  Or maybe they think that their entire subscriber population is the same size as they are?  It just seems a bit ignorant to say "we don't need your sizes for anything!" and then send something out that fits sizes 2-12. 

I'm a little ranty ... I'm just irritated by the whole thing, esp the email that I emotionally read as, we're special ordering some custom made wraps for your fat *ss!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 25, 2013)

I have tried almost all subscription boxes and I can say none will order something "custom made" as a way to do replacements. I was not part of this box's issue, but I am impressed the way PS treated those affected. I am happy for them and I think PS goes above and beyond and trully cares about their customers. I guess with some people it is always like that - you just cannot win, but I would really think about how PS handles such controversial issue where it's hard to remain politically correct so to speak.


----------



## RDolph (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I remembered someone saying that you could get a $10 credit for signing up on the Hanky Panky site. Does anyone have any info about this? Thanks!


 Just go on their website. It will direct you.


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried almost all subscription boxes and I can say none will order something "custom made" as a way to do replacements. I was not part of this box's issue, but I am impressed the way PS treated those affected. I am happy for them and I think PS goes above and beyond and trully cares about their customers. I guess with some people it is always like that - you just cannot win, but I would really think about how PS handles such controversial issue where it's hard to remain politically correct so to speak.


 I don't think that I am one of those people that you "just can't win with" ... based on previous items (Rent the Runway, StyleMint, Gorjana(?) bracelets)  it is clear that I don't fit PopSugar's target demographic.  Rather than continue to subscribe, and be disappointed each month, I cancelled my sub.  I'm not angry nor am I a PopSugar hater ... I can recognize when a sub just isn't right for me.  Right now, PS isn't for me, and that is ok.


----------



## brokenship (Feb 25, 2013)

This isn't exactly in regards to February's box, but I just got an e-mail from PopSugar. If you're in NY, SF or LA apparently you'll be receiving a cupcake today-Wednesday. I guess that's nice for the subscribers who live there, but its really alienating for everyone else. I mean, why send out a mass email to point out that I'm NOT getting something other subscribers are? Seems very unwise in lieu of the sizing issues where they left out a large chunk of their subscribers and are now doing that again.


----------



## iamthatis (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't exactly in regards to February's box, but I just got an e-mail from PopSugar. If you're in NY, SF or LA apparently you'll be receiving a cupcake today-Wednesday. I guess that's nice for the subscribers who live there, but its really alienating for everyone else. I mean, why send out a mass email to point out that I'm NOT getting something other subscribers are? Seems very unwise in lieu of the sizing issues where they left out a large chunk of their subscribers and are now doing that again.


 Yeah, I got the email and found it off-putting too.  I hope people in NY, SF and LA enjoy, but it's a really bizarre and kind of unpleasant marketing ploy.


----------



## Rmwife1 (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *POPSUGAR Support, Feb 18 20:01 (AST):*
> 
> ...


 I just wrote them an email.If it wasn`t for this board I wouldn`t have known they were going to be fixing this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## tara1012 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got the cupcake email too. I was a little confused by it. It said something about a cupcake truck and tweet them if you want them to stop at. So does that mean they're only going certain public areas (like a food truck)? Or are they actually delivering cupcakes to people's houses? I live about 60 miles from LA, so I don't know how far outside the city they're going.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 25, 2013)

> This isn't exactly in regards to February's box, but I just got an e-mail from PopSugar. If you're in NY, SF or LA apparently you'll be receiving a cupcake today-Wednesday. I guess that's nice for the subscribers who live there, but its really alienating for everyone else. I mean, why send out a mass email to point out that I'm NOT getting something other subscribers are? Seems very unwise in lieu of the sizing issues where they left out a large chunk of their subscribers and are now doing that again.


. Eh. To me this is the same as birchbox having NYC only events or Sephora only hosting events in certain cities. I appreciate when Companies use new/different/multiple ways to reach their consumers even if I don't get to take advantage. It makes sense to host these local/special events in certain bigger cities because theyre probably reaching more subscribers.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't fit your spa wrap, I can't fit your tiny thong, AND NOW I CAN'T HAVE CUPCAKES?! WTFudge. 






haha.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't exactly in regards to February's box, but I just got an e-mail from PopSugar. If you're in NY, SF or LA apparently you'll be receiving a cupcake today-Wednesday. I guess that's nice for the subscribers who live there, but its really alienating for everyone else. I mean, why send out a mass email to point out that I'm NOT getting something other subscribers are? Seems very unwise in lieu of the sizing issues where they left out a large chunk of their subscribers and are now doing that again.


They are not delivering to subscribers houses they are just going to be in certain areas and if you go to them you can get a cupcake. In SF they are at Market and 1st at Sephora headquarters but I don't feel like going down there... lol I think this is more just to spread word about the must have box and what better way to advertise than with cupcakes. I'm sure anyone on the street that walks up to them is getting a cupcake regardless of whether or not they buy the must have box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't fit your spa wrap, I can't fit your tiny thong, AND NOW I CAN'T HAVE CUPCAKES?! WTFudge.
> 
> ...


 This made me lol.


----------



## AliMo (Feb 25, 2013)

The cupcake trucks are not just a Must Have Subscription thing. It's for their new PopSugar Live and PopSugar Shopping sites. They have been updating their PopSugar sites lately and this is part of their advertising/pr campaign. I kind of miss the old site where they had Fab, Bella, Casa etc. I also wish the Live thing wouldn't keep popping up on top and having to mute it.


----------



## nancy771 (Feb 26, 2013)

I must say that the underwear are actually really comfy for being thongs! A bit lose but still comfy and no panty line! Lol. Hopefully during spring break i have time to read the book


----------



## g0ldylox1 (Feb 26, 2013)

My son hijacked the chocolate beads...


----------



## gejag (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Took them a week to get back to me.





> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question for anyone who has received a response from PopSugar, approximately how long did it take for them to get back to you? It's been abut a week since I emailed them and just trying to see if I shuld try emailing again or tell myself to be more patient. Thanks guys!


 I received an email in about 2-3 days.


----------



## gejag (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't understand this, why do only the complainers get rewarded?  It makes no sense.  I don't think I even received that email.


----------



## gejag (Feb 26, 2013)

I have not read all the posts, maybe there are several who are not happy with the cute bath wrap.  There are a lot of things in other boxes that some would not choose (I could live with out the flashing giant rubber watch) but this is part of the mystery and fun of this box.  When you subscribe to a box of carefully hand-selected items chosen by others (professionals) you have to accept that they may or may not always select  something you would choose for yourself yourself.  To the poster who implied PopSugar intentionally "lie" what would be the point?  To dream up a whole marketing conspiracy makes no sense at all. 

Unless you ballooned up overnight,



 I would think you know by now you don't fit in a "one size" garment.  And since the odds are there will be the occasional article of apparel in the Must Have Box, maybe you should share it with a lucky friend or choose a subscription more "fitting."

I think PopSugar went well over the top to satisfy the few who have no reason to complain in the first place.  No one forced you to subscribe or promised you exactly what you want each month.  Why on earth would they bend over backwards to accomadate such a selfish attitude.  I can't imagine they would be in business long if this behavior continues to be rewarded.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 26, 2013)

I think the main reason people complained is that ps had a section on their site where they said that they didn't require sizing info at this time. So people who don't fit the one size fits all probably thought they were fine. I think that's why they were upset. Have a nice day!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not read all the posts, maybe there are several who are not happy with the cute bath wrap.  There are a lot of things in other boxes that some would not choose (I could live with out the flashing giant rubber watch) but this is part of the mystery and fun of this box.  When you subscribe to a box of carefully hand-selected items chosen by others (professionals) you have to accept that they may or may not always select  something you would choose for yourself yourself.  To the poster who implied PopSugar intentionally "lie" what would be the point?  To dream up a whole marketing conspiracy makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps you might want to consider _reading _the posts in the thread before you make generalized assumptions about the people who were unhappy with the box.  Yes, most people know whether or not they fit into a "one size" garment.  Most people also check out a sub before they sign up for it, and those that did saw the FAQ where PopSugar stated that they did not need sizing information.  Can you point me to something I may have missed on the website that told us that garments fitting a specific size range would be sent out?  How is it selfish of someone to be upset that the "main" item in their box is essentially useless to them? 

Why do you immediately jump to the "share it with a friend" if you don't like it response?  Can we get a show of hands of people that join these sub services in order to receive gifts to pass on to others?  Okay, now a show of hands of people who join as a way to treat themselves to some goodies that they will enjoy?  Obviously not many people will be happy with every item in every box.  We all know that we are taking that risk.  Would we be selfish if PopSugar sent out full-sized high-end foundations but only in the palest shade made?  Or only in the darkest shade made?  It's one thing to get a candle that you don't like the scent of, or a book you don't want to read.  It is another to get something size-specific that you can't use even if you love it. 

Nice touch throwing a dancing elephant in there when talking about those that can't wear the "one size" garment.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not read all the posts, maybe there are several who are not happy with the cute bath wrap.  There are a lot of things in other boxes that some would not choose (I could live with out the flashing giant rubber watch) but this is part of the mystery and fun of this box.  When you subscribe to a box of carefully hand-selected items chosen by others (professionals) you have to accept that they may or may not always select  something you would choose for yourself yourself.  To the poster who implied PopSugar intentionally "lie" what would be the point?  To dream up a whole marketing conspiracy makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...


 Keeping it classy...


----------



## crburros (Feb 27, 2013)

A dancing elephant?

_Really?_


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> A dancing elephant? _Really?_


 No kidding. I find it endlessly fascinating how many of these posts merely reinforce what I said in my email to PS: Catty, witchy high school mean girls snickering at the fatties. Congratulations on completely missing -- and thereby proving -- the point! And then my brain starts playing a Headstones song that shares its title with songs by Cee-Lo and Lily Allen.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## katybug1986 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No kidding. I find it endlessly fascinating how many of these posts merely reinforce what I said in my email to PS: Catty, witchy high school mean girls snickering at the fatties. Congratulations on completely missing -- and thereby proving -- the point! And then my brain starts playing a Headstones song that shares its title with songs by Cee-Lo and Lily Allen.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 27, 2013)

Ladies, I suggest we ignore the troll.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh I am totally going to get flamed for this.  I'm sorry if I offend - that's not my intention!  I just feel that my opinion is in the minority (but don't worry, I'm not going to throw in any stupid dancing elephants - yeah wth was that?  Anyway..).   Am I the only one who's worried that all of these complaints are going to ruin the possibility of clothing items in future boxes?  I may be the only person who LOVED the HPs and wrap (with shockingly no size issues despite the fact that I'm a very voluptuous lady - it's hard for me to believe that the majority of subscribers had a problem with sizes).  I kind of feel like complaining about size issues is like being a diabetic and complaining that PopSugar should never include chocolates or sweets - if you're diabetic, just toss it or give it away, and same goes for clothing items that don't fit.  Or not being able to afford internet and complaining that the only way to get the free song is to have internet (how dare they assume that everyone can eat sweets or is rich enough for internet!).   Don't flame me!  I'm not saying that you shouldn't receive replacements (I think PopSugar is going very much out of their way to accomodate the folks who complained, which impresses me personally), but I really think that some of these reactions are blown WAY out of proportion.  The bracelet that was sent a few months back was REALLY tight on my wrist, so that was definitely a legit complaint (I have TINY wrists so I can see how it wouldn't fit most folks at all), but the wrap is extremely adjustable and the panties fit my 42 inch hips nicely, so I just don't really understand the constant criticisms of PopSugar and the remarks about how PS is promoting negative body image, etc etc.  That's so silly to me (and before you tell me that I don't know how it feels to be a fat girl - I gained over 100 lbs in my pregnancy, so yes, I was 230 lbs once at 5'3.  I'm at a more "average" weight now, but I don't let the outside world or a silly little wrap tell me how to feel about myself).  Reclaim some of your power, ladies - and that means taking responsibility for your feelings, not blaming a company for making you feel bad!   I hope PS takes into consideration asking if folks want "extra small" "regular" or "plus size" items, perhaps (if they want to keep it to the basic minimum of sizes), or offer real sizing options in the future.  I just don't want to lose out on clothing options altogether.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I am totally going to get flamed for this.  I'm sorry if I offend - that's not my intention!  I just feel that my opinion is in the minority (but don't worry, I'm not going to throw in any stupid dancing elephants - yeah wth was that?  Anyway..).   Am I the only one who's worried that all of these complaints are going to ruin the possibility of clothing items in future boxes?  I may be the only person who LOVED the HPs and wrap (with shockingly no size issues despite the fact that I'm a very voluptuous lady - it's hard for me to believe that the majority of subscribers had a problem with sizes).  I kind of feel like complaining about size issues is like being a diabetic and complaining that PopSugar should never include chocolates or sweets - if you're diabetic, just toss it or give it away, and same goes for clothing items that don't fit.  Or not being able to afford internet and complaining that the only way to get the free song is to have internet (how dare they assume that everyone can eat sweets or is rich enough for internet!).   Don't flame me!  I'm not saying that you shouldn't receive replacements (I think PopSugar is going very much out of their way to accomodate the folks who complained, which impresses me personally), but I really think that some of these reactions are blown WAY out of proportion.  The bracelet that was sent a few months back was REALLY tight on my wrist, so that was definitely a legit complaint (I have TINY wrists so I can see how it wouldn't fit most folks at all), but the wrap is extremely adjustable and the panties fit my 42 inch hips nicely, so I just don't really understand the constant criticisms of PopSugar and the remarks about how PS is promoting negative body image, etc etc.  That's so silly to me (and before you tell me that I don't know how it feels to be a fat girl - I gained over 100 lbs in my pregnancy, so yes, I was 230 lbs once at 5'3.  I'm at a more "average" weight now, but I don't let the outside world or a silly little wrap tell me how to feel about myself).  Reclaim some of your power, ladies - and that means taking responsibility for your feelings, not blaming a company for making you feel bad!   I hope PS takes into consideration asking if folks want "extra small" "regular" or "plus size" items, perhaps (if they want to keep it to the basic minimum of sizes), or offer real sizing options in the future.  I just don't want to lose out on clothing options altogether.


I am just sorry that the climate in the forum is such at the moment that you felt concerned about being flamed for sharing your thoughts.  There should be room for differing opinions, perspectives, and experiences.  We manage to have respectful dialogue about so many things, I am bummed by the direction that this thread keeps taking. As a member of this community, I have been abundantly grateful for all that I have learned, precisely because we are all different and have different talents, experiences, and viewpoints.  On the subjects we typically discuss, there is just so much I have yet to learn and I am eager to do so.

I will say that I have held back from posting because the atmosphere has been so tenaciously acrimonious.  I also was concerned that I could not vocalize without being flamed, and I get no joy out of starting fires or maintaining them.  I see no merit in it and I definitely do not learn from it.  I just hope things get better soon.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .
> 
> Eh. To me this is the same as birchbox having NYC only events or Sephora only hosting events in certain cities. I appreciate when Companies use new/different/multiple ways to reach their consumers even if I don't get to take advantage. It makes sense to host these local/special events in certain bigger cities because theyre probably reaching more subscribers.


 

I sort of see your point about bigger cities, but I work in downtown CHICAGO. Last I checked we were a pretty good size city. But I'm over it


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Feb 27, 2013)

Free cupcakes usually make me balloon up like a giant, pink, dancing elephant. 





But, I don't mind. Cupcakes are SO good.

I think the panties were "one size" that fits the larger end of the spectrum. I too am curvy and they fit me well. However, if I were smaller I don't think they would have fit as well (or at all). I can see them being baggy on some women. 

The wrap however, that was very small and very short. It will work for some ladies... or their husbands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

However, I will have to mod mine to fit me and my body. I wish everyone could have enjoyed all the items though. At least for once. 

I enjoy getting "clothes" items, but I like the idea of the credits better. Like, give me a post card for a "free shirt/underpants/wrap/etc." but let me pick my size. I know it doesn't add weight or bulk to my box - but at least I know it should fit.


----------



## Rach212 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Free cupcakes usually make me balloon up like a giant, pink, dancing elephant.
> 
> ...


 

Hahaha.  Overnight!   I agree ... cupcakes are SO, so good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Free cupcakes usually make me balloon up like a giant, pink, dancing elephant.Â
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don't mind. Cupcakes are SO good. I think the panties were "one size" that fits the larger end of the spectrum. I too am curvy and they fit me well. However, if I were smaller I don't think they would have fit as well (or at all). I can see them being baggy on some women.Â  The wrap however, that was very small and very short. It will work for some ladies... or their husbands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  However, I will have to mod mine to fit me and my body. I wish everyone could have enjoyed all the items though. At least for once.Â  I enjoy getting "clothes" items, but I like the idea of the credits better. Like, give me a post card for a "free shirt/underpants/wrap/etc." but let me pick my size. I know it doesn't add weight or bulk to my box - but at least I know it should fit.


 This was why I loved the StyleMint code: Okay, so *StyleMint* doesn't fit, but, hey, JewelMint! I just wish my problem with earrings had gone away before that code arrived so I could have picked up some fun dangly earrings! The necklaces just weren't thrilling me, so I ended up with a mystery box just to use the code.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 27, 2013)

I lurrrve cupcakes.  They are totally my favorite dessert.  I hardly ever have them, but when I do......YUM   I once was one some sort of twilight anesthesia and found out that all I talked about were cupcakes.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 27, 2013)

While I did not feel personally offended by the "one size fits all" items I do understand how some could feel that way and utilize their 1st Amendment right of freedom of speech to let PopSugar know how they made a segment of their customers feel (which I think most comanies would appreciate knowing). I personally did email PopSugar, not to voice an opinion about sizing, but because I saw that they were making efforts to accomodate customers who the items did not fit and seeing as my items dind't fit me I wanted to see if I too could get a more accomodating size. I do think that everyone is allowed to have their own opinion (whichever way that opinion may swing) but I personally have a problem with the delivery of certan people's opinions (on both sides). If anyone wants their opinion to actually be heard then they should consider giving it respectfully so that people will be more receptive. Everything aside I personally appreciate the legths to which PopSugar seems to be going to fix a problem for a segment of customers and because of this I continue to subscribe.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> * If anyone wants their opinion to actually be heard then they should consider giving it respectfully so that people will be more receptive. *


 Agreed.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 27, 2013)

In the spirit of gratitude and positivity, I just wanted to share some of the things I have learned from the ladies I chat with on the regular at MUT:

1. There is a HUGE difference between the crappy nail polish I used to buy at the dollar store and brands such as OPI.  I am a MUCH more competent manicurist now.

2.  I am capable of putting on eyeshadow and NOT looking like a streetwalker. (That said, I am also quite capable of putting on eyeshadow and looking like a call girl-HA!)

3. Really good mascara and eyeliner can really make a huge difference.  I always thought it was me, turns out (again) I just was not using the good stuff.

4. Pampering yourself with bath products is totally worth it.

5. Having buddies to share your adventures and mishaps makes the process of learning how to navigate beyond the basics makeup a whole lot more fun.

6. Fedex SlowPost is maddening, and not just to me ;-)

7. Spoilers ROCK and make every month feel like Christmas (in a good way).

8. It is okay to be a little self-indulgent now and then.

9. I am not alone in getting giddy at seeing the mail truck.

10. If I ever post a seemingly unique makeup conundrum, I will quickly learn it was not so unique.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## OiiO (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm much happier with POPSUGAR now, I received one of those copy/paste replies but at least they will send me a little something extra to make up for the two items I couldn't use OR donate. To clarify, I purchased two February boxes and HP panties were way too big.

Hi Anastasia,

Thanks for taking the time to share your feedback with us. We apologize that this particular item was not a good fit for you, and will certainly consider this valuable insight for future Must Have boxes. It is our hope that every box is a positive experience even if some products might be better received than others. While we are not currently offering smaller sizes for the two items mentioned, please be sure to redeem your Hanky Panky voucher for %15 off your entire purchase on their website. With this, you will be able to choose your correct size and any available color you like! We understand that this takes the excitement out of receiving the Must Have box *and we would like to send you a little package of goodies for this disappointment*. Thank you for your patience and please keep an eye out for a surprise coming your way!

Cheers,
POPSUGAR Support


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I am totally going to get flamed for this.  I'm sorry if I offend - that's not my intention!  I just feel that my opinion is in the minority (but don't worry, I'm not going to throw in any stupid dancing elephants - yeah wth was that?  Anyway..).   Am I the only one who's worried that all of these complaints are going to ruin the possibility of clothing items in future boxes?  I may be the only person who LOVED the HPs and wrap (with shockingly no size issues despite the fact that I'm a very voluptuous lady - it's hard for me to believe that the majority of subscribers had a problem with sizes).  I kind of feel like complaining about size issues is like being a diabetic and complaining that PopSugar should never include chocolates or sweets - if you're diabetic, just toss it or give it away, and same goes for clothing items that don't fit.  Or not being able to afford internet and complaining that the only way to get the free song is to have internet (how dare they assume that everyone can eat sweets or is rich enough for internet!).   Don't flame me!  I'm not saying that you shouldn't receive replacements (I think PopSugar is going very much out of their way to accomodate the folks who complained, which impresses me personally), but I really think that some of these reactions are blown WAY out of proportion.  The bracelet that was sent a few months back was REALLY tight on my wrist, so that was definitely a legit complaint (I have TINY wrists so I can see how it wouldn't fit most folks at all), but the wrap is extremely adjustable and the panties fit my 42 inch hips nicely, so I just don't really understand the constant criticisms of PopSugar and the remarks about how PS is promoting negative body image, etc etc.  That's so silly to me (and before you tell me that I don't know how it feels to be a fat girl - I gained over 100 lbs in my pregnancy, so yes, I was 230 lbs once at 5'3.  I'm at a more "average" weight now, but I don't let the outside world or a silly little wrap tell me how to feel about myself).  Reclaim some of your power, ladies - and that means taking responsibility for your feelings, not blaming a company for making you feel bad!   I hope PS takes into consideration asking if folks want "extra small" "regular" or "plus size" items, perhaps (if they want to keep it to the basic minimum of sizes), or offer real sizing options in the future.  I just don't want to lose out on clothing options altogether.


 I absolutely would love clothing items in the PS box! I am also, however, one of the complainers. For me, what broke my extemely-patient-with-CS-issues-really,-more-than-I-should-be back was the fact that PopSugar's FAQ outright said they didn't need my size, and they'd ask for it if they every wanted to offer an item that would require it. I didn't complain about the StyleMint coupon a few months back because it was good for JewelMint too, and I happily spent it there, but in this case, it was an item that was a complete waste based on their not having information that PopSugar had told me they didn't need.

Whereas, I know that food pops up in the PS box on a regular basis. If I were diabetic, I wouldn't subscribe to it - or, I'd happily pass the items on to someone else, since I would have known all along that *that's what I signed up for* - a box that will regularly give me things that may not work for me. I think that was the difference here, for me. PS told me that they wouldn't send items that needed my size. So that's what I signed up for, knowing I'm very hard pressed to find "standard" or "one-size-fits-all" items that fit me.

I hope they don't stop sending clothing items either! I just hope they ask for my size this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally received a response from PopSugar, it was just the same form response that everyone has been getting about replacing the 2 items so I'm not gunna post it here. Gotta say I'm much more excited about the February box now that I'll be getting items that may fit me since the products themselves look great to me. Also, I've said it before and I'll say it again PopSugar customer service is definitely top notch, very impressed.

On another note, I'm still trying to decide whether or not to purchase fromHanky Panky using all the codes. I hope that the replacement gets here before the codes expire so I can get a sense of whether or not it's worth it before ordering.


----------



## SammieHammie (Feb 27, 2013)

I got the same "we'll send more accommodating sizes" email. Which I'm ok with. I'm glad they're trying to make up for it. Also I used my HP codes. The polish is pretty and the plus-sized retro undies are like a cloud for my butt!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the panties were "one size" that fits the larger end of the spectrum. I too am curvy and they fit me well. However, if I were smaller I don't think they would have fit as well (or at all). I can see them being baggy on some women.


 Yes! They gave me that...ummm... baggy "loaded diaper" look? (Sorry LOL) Yuck! I decided to email them about it because I'm short and I wear a petite or a short in just about everything. I received the copy/paste response like everyone else (use your coupon for something more your size...)

Another thing if anyone is curious: I decided to ask why we were sent wraps that looked very different from the ones pictured in our box inserts (missing the ribbon detailing?) Here's their response:

Quote: As for the style of Brokedown robe, please know that all of our POPSUGAR Must Have subscribers received a robe without the bow due to the retailer's customer feedback on their product. We apologize for any confusion from what was displayed in the monthly insert, but Brokedown has decided to discontinue the bow on the robe (it is much easier to put the robe on and take off without the bow). Please let us know if you have any other questions and hope you're enjoying your Feb. box!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! They gave me that...ummm... baggy "loaded diaper" look? (Sorry LOL) Yuck! I decided to email them about it because I'm short and I wear a petite or a short in just about everything. I received the copy/paste response like everyone else (use your coupon for something more your size...)
> ...


 Loaded diaper - Lol!  I can DEFINITELY see how that is plausible, since like I mentioned I'm a very large-hipped lady and it fit me nicely, so if I were a little less hippy (not crunchy granola hippy, but childbearing hip hippy), they'd have looked like that on me too.  I ended up lucky that those items fit me well and I'm so glad I got a purple (instead of a lime or yellow - those don't look very flattering on my pale skin).

That's a really interesting response from PS.  I was wondering the same thing, though I personally prefer the wrap without the bow (the bow just looks silly to me, I like the simplicity without it).  At first I thought it was just Brokedown being cheap since they'd have to produce a lot for PopSugar, so it's nice to know it was eliminated for a real reason.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the spirit of gratitude and positivity, I just wanted to share some of the things I have learned from the ladies I chat with on the regular at MUT:
> 
> ...


 Haha, I thought I was the only one who goes nuts for the mailman!  I love getting surprises in the mail!

One thing that I've learned from the MUT ladies is to actually not be afraid of voicing a complaint once in a while (yes, even after I kind of complained myself about too many people complaining, lol).  But what I mean is voicing a complaint to a company.  After getting so many duplicates and unsatisfying boxes from Wittlebee, a kid's clothing company, I finally sent them an e-mail threatening to unsubscribe over the high number of duplicate items I was receiving.  They actually wrote me back that they were going to comp my next box and make sure I don't get any more duplicates in that box or in the future.  I was happy with how they handled it, and it was the first time I actually voiced my complaint to a company.  It's a right we have as paying customers, of course.

Oh how I love PS, though.. it's not one I've ever had to complain about (knock on wood).  Even when I wasn't thrilled with the boxes at first, I generally found creative uses for everything and even gifted some things to my mother-in-law.  Yay for regifting!


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! They gave me that...ummm... baggy "loaded diaper" look? (Sorry LOL) Yuck! I decided to email them about it because I'm short and I wear a petite or a short in just about everything. I received the copy/paste response like everyone else (use your coupon for something more your size...)


 AHhh I totally have this problem too! I am short/petite too and its really hard to find a nice fitting thong (I usually end up in teen stores but the quality just isn't the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I've wanted to try HP for many years but thought they only came in "one size" until I started reading this thread and found out they made petite sizes. I was SOOO excited and ordered one last week (with the $10 off email signup and free Zoya polish code someone posted). I LOVE IT.

Oh and not a PS subscriber but I always look forward to seeing what everyone gets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, I thought I was the only one who goes nuts for the mailman!  I love getting surprises in the mail!


 Y'know who goes *crazy* for the mailman in my apartment?  My cats!  They will sit in the window and just *wait* for the mailman.  I've actually watched one particular mailman (the cute Korean dude in his late 20s.  As a side note, mail carriers in this area apparently dig pith helmets because he's usually wearing one, and so do most of the others I've seen in various parts of town) come up the stairs to my apartment and keep a careful eye on the black kitty sitting on the windowsill on the inside-the-apartment side of the glass, like Edgar is going to jump through the window and *attack* through the window.  Ed was about nine months old at the time, probably weighed eight pounds, and to this day is just *amazed* at the world outside (my critters are indoor-only, but I have a big window overlooking a very busy sidewalk and street, plus there are a bunch of trees that attract birds right next to my apartment, *plus* the neighbors with, like, three dogs that need to go for walks throughout the day, so there's always a *lot* of stuff for them to look at).  He's about as scary as a cotton ball, if a cotton ball could try to exfoliate you with its tongue while trying to deafen you by purring (he's also the developmentally delayed kitty who can't meow and instead kind of chirps and trills).  It was just adorable to see the mailman keep a careful eye on him like he was a 150-pound mastiff pacing behind a flimsy fence.

I, on the other hand, am usually embarrassed at the number of boxes that they bring!  I feel like it looks like I'm a compulsive online shopper, but they're pretty much all subscription boxes.  Place one order, and then the boxes just show up month after month after month!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm still coming over to cat nap your cat meaganola. I love cats that make funny sounds instead of meows. It just catches my heart.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm always amazed at your cat stories. It'll help me convince a future spouse to invest in a kitty when I grow up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still coming over to cat nap your cat meaganola. I love cats that make funny sounds instead of meows. It just catches my heart.


 I have an 8 month old kitten and a 3 year old Bengal (rescued). They both chirp and trill, the Bengal especially - he has a huuuuge vocal range. I'm really hoping my little guy (Stormy) doesn't grow out of it. He makes the sweetest trill when I walk in the door, always makes me feel loved.  

Hopefully this pic won't get me yelled at Stormy's about 5 months here and has grown a ton since!


----------



## tdero (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an 8 month old kitten and a 3 year old Bengal (rescued). They both chirp and trill, the Bengal especially - he has a huuuuge vocal range. I'm really hoping my little guy (Stormy) doesn't grow out of it. He makes the sweetest trill when I walk in the door, always makes me feel loved.
> 
> Hopefully this pic won't get me yelled at Stormy's about 5 months here and has grown a ton since!


Why would you get yelled at? They are cute! My husband and I have two rescues, Mrs. Kitty, who is a main coon, and Pip who is a mixed bag. Mrs. Kitty will only respond to that so that's why we call her that. a few summers ago we were helping my husbands grandmother move some stuff around and we heard this LOUD crying noise. We found out that the neighbor from two houses down had a cat stuck in the garage... If anyone knows ANYTHING about Texas, it's that the last place you want to be is trapped in a garage in 100+ weather, especially if you are a furry main coon. We called the owners who came back and opened the garage and Mrs. Kitty darted out, hot, scared, and hungry. We posted signs for her around the neighborhood, but no one claimed her, so we kept her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She loves us both, but has her own special sleeping spot next to my husband. Every night she climbs up next to him and rests her head next to his. It. Is. So. Cute. She also makes this weird noise when she runs. (we call it the Jetsen after the spacecraft zoom noise from the tv show) Pip is just as funny, my husband says she looks like a pacman frog because she has a little head and little feet but a large body haha. I love them both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an 8 month old kitten and a 3 year old Bengal (rescued). They both chirp and trill, the Bengal especially - he has a huuuuge vocal range. I'm really hoping my little guy (Stormy) doesn't grow out of it. He makes the sweetest trill when I walk in the door, always makes me feel loved.
> 
> Hopefully this pic won't get me yelled at Stormy's about 5 months here and has grown a ton since!


 Aw I'm a total cat lover too and your furbabies are adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since we're posting cats, here's my Malish, a 5-year old Siberian who makes the funniest "triple-purr" sounds.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2013)

If we're posting cats lol. This is my baby when she was a kitten! She is full grown now but I don't have any pics on my work computer lol. She makes the most adorable noises and still does a lot more than meowing. To cats!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

Yay for kitties! I wasn't sure if I was going too far off topic. I love the pics of your baby, Playedinloops, and the squishyface of Malisha totally made me squee.  Your kitties sound soo cute too, tdero! What would we do without our little troublemakers!


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 28, 2013)

Awww, I love seeing all the furbabies   I get excited everyday for the mail, and like Meaganola, I also get a little embarrassed at the amount of packages I get mid-month. But I have gotten so much out of the experience of getting the sub boxes, and it really does feel like I am doing something nice, just for me.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww, I love seeing all the furbabies   I get excited everyday for the mail, and like Meaganola, I also get a little embarrassed at the amount of packages I get mid-month. But I have gotten so much out of the experience of getting the sub boxes, and it really does feel like I am doing something nice, just for me.


 Tell me about it, this month I went on a 10-day vacation to Florida mid month right when all of my boxes were supposed to arrive and came back to this. I bet my mailman and the neighbors thought I was nuts...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 28, 2013)

That is so awesome.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, this month I went on a 10-day vacation to Florida mid month right when all of my boxes were supposed to arrive and came back to this. I bet my mailman and the neighbors thought I was nuts...


 Wow! What subscriptions do you have?  March is going to be my boxapalooza, most of my first subs will be arriving while i'm on vacation too, but it won't look that good


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, this month I went on a 10-day vacation to Florida mid month right when all of my boxes were supposed to arrive and came back to this. I bet my mailman and the neighbors thought I was nuts...


 Wow...better than Christmas!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! What subscriptions do you have?  March is going to be my boxapalooza, most of my first subs will be arriving while i'm on vacation too, but it won't look that good


 Honestly honest? Don't let my husband see this but I have no idea, I think I lost count!

Umm I can see a Goodies box, Hammock Pack, two POPSUGArs, two Graze boxes, a Birchbox, an Ipsy envelope, a Love With Food box, a Gillette Venus sample from their Facebook giveaway, a couple amazon orders, my Missha order and the rest are samples from the beauty companies that I requested in the early Feb.


----------



## JessP (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to jump on the kitty pics and post mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We adopted these little ladies who are sisters - Pepper is the black one and Piper is the tabby. Love 'em to pieces!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally tried those chocolate things from the box (I had WAY too much Valentine's Day chocolate already). I really don't like them very much. The outside is okay but the center is mostly tasteless and if anything bitter (I like very dark chocolate so this usually isn't a problem). I'll eat them but mostly out of not wanting to waste them...good thing it's such a small package. Oh, and keep the kitty pictures coming! Obviously I'm a fan!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly honest? Don't let my husband see this but I have no idea, I think I lost count!
> ...


 HAH! I kept a list, because (I live with my boyfriend) I know he's going to give me crap when we come back and all the packages are there. I've been a bb subscriber for a while, added ipsy in December, and it's been progressively growing.  I did a massive code search in Feb, so I have a ton of new subs coming to try in March - mostly the ones where you pay in Feb but don't get it to the next month. (insert a whiny but I want it noooooow)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to jump on the kitty pics and post mine
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the kitties, especially the black one. I searched and searched for the right personality before I got Stormageddon (my gray kitten), but I'd really wanted a black cat. It just worked out that I fell in love with Stormy and had to go for personality and not coat color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 1, 2013)

> Love the kitties, especially the black one. I searched and searched for the right personality before I got Stormageddon (my gray kitten), but I'd really wanted a black cat. It just worked out that I fell in love with Stormy and had to go for personality and not coat color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Black kitties! I follow Norman Reedus -- Daryl on _Walking Dead_ -- on Instagram solely because he has a black kitty that he posts pictures of. (I have pictures of my own black -- Edgar, after Poe, as in "The Black Cat" -- and gray -- Oscar, as in Wilde, as in _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ -- on Instagram, if anyone wanted to poke around in there. I should post a list of all the places Ed has climbed into or attempted to climb into. I mean, seriously, the *toaster *. What?)


----------



## JessP (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love the kitties, especially the black one. I searched and searched for the right personality before I got Stormageddon (my gray kitten), but I'd really wanted a black cat. It just worked out that I fell in love with Stormy and had to go for personality and not coat color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww, I love Stormy's name and coat color. All-gray kitties look so sleek! 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Black kitties! I follow Norman Reedus -- Daryl on _Walking Dead_ -- on Instagram solely because he has a black kitty that he posts pictures of.
> 
> (I have pictures of my own black -- Edgar, after Poe, as in "The Black Cat" -- and gray -- Oscar, as in Wilde, as in _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ -- on Instagram, if anyone wanted to poke around in there. I should post a list of all the places Ed has climbed into or attempted to climb into. I mean, seriously, the *toaster *. What?)


 I love black kitties, too! In October, Pepper becomes our instant Halloween decoration lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Mar 1, 2013)

I just cancelled Popsugar for next month. I was feeling hesitant about cancelling, but I could use the extra money right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## macstarlite (Mar 1, 2013)

Feb was my 1st PS box but I unsubbed already


----------



## celicacutie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an 8 month old kitten and a 3 year old Bengal (rescued). They both chirp and trill, the Bengal especially - he has a huuuuge vocal range. I'm really hoping my little guy (Stormy) doesn't grow out of it. He makes the sweetest trill when I walk in the door, always makes me feel loved.
> 
> Hopefully this pic won't get me yelled at Stormy's about 5 months here and has grown a ton since!


I have a Bengal as well that I adopted 2 years ago. He will be 5 on 3/12. He can be VERY loud at times, almost to the point where he needs to shut up. He will howl his head off and then a minute later act like nothing happened. He is nuts.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, this month I went on a 10-day vacation to Florida mid month right when all of my boxes were supposed to arrive and came back to this. I bet my mailman and the neighbors thought I was nuts...


 What do you do for a living? I need to do it too! I wish I could afford all these goodies every month! hehe.


----------



## celicacutie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you do for a living? I need to do it too! I wish I could afford all these goodies every month! hehe.


 I secretly always wonder that too. There is a blog I read who has a review of a new box (sometimes multiples) each day. I always wonder what they do that they could afford such a luxury (the boxes they are posting about aren't cheap, typically the $35+ ones).


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 1, 2013)

I notice a lot of bloggers get the boxes for free from the companies to review, or they've gotten so many referrals from their affiliate links in their blogs that they earned the boxes for free.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a Bengal as well that I adopted 2 years ago. He will be 5 on 3/12. He can be VERY loud at times, almost to the point where he needs to shut up. He will howl his head off and then a minute later act like nothing happened. He is nuts.


 Aww, gorgeous Bengal! I volunteer with the Great Lakes Bengal Rescue, currently taking a hiatus from fostering while the kittten grows, but hope to begin fostering Bengals again soon. They are such cool cats.  There's going to be a fundraiser fairly soon (google Bengal Chatter) if you're interested in participating, I'll have a piece of pottery available for winning in Bengal themed colors - black and amber celadon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you do for a living? I need to do it too! I wish I could afford all these goodies every month! hehe.


 I'm an independent translator but that income goes strictly to the family budget. I also own a small freebie hunting website with about 2800 active followers and whatever revenue I make there I consider my pocket money which usually leaves me with a couple hundred $$ to spend on whatever the heck I want that month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And that amount is more than enough to afford a few beauty boxes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I secretly always wonder that too. There is a blog I read who has a review of a new box (sometimes multiples) each day. I always wonder what they do that they could afford such a luxury (the boxes they are posting about aren't cheap, typically the $35+ ones).

 
Many established bloggers get new boxes for free, typically a company would just send one box to review and that's it. I have reviewed only one such box so far in my blog, but bloggers like *mysubscriptionaddiction* get them all the time due to their good page rank. I'm so jelly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I gotta work harder to get my blog out there to be noticed by companies like that!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2013)

This is my guy making his home in the lux box.  He sits in it to this day tissue paper and all with his chin hanging over the edge. He's my adopted off the street "trash can kitty."


----------



## meaganola (Mar 1, 2013)

List of places Edgar has climbed into, kitchen edition:


the cupboard under the sink
the cupboard under the counter next to the sink
the sink itself
the drawer containing the towels
the dishwasher
the oven while it's turned off (he's also attempted to climb in while it's on, but I've yelled at him and startled him away from the hot place)
the cupboard over the counter, curled up on the dinner plates
the refrigerator (I actually shut him -- for just a couple of seconds -- in one time when he was a kitten because he was *sneaky*, so I didn't realize he was in there until I heard bottles clanking around.  Fortunately, he's *much* larger now and can't get in without me noticing)
THE MICROWAVE, MULTIPLE TIMES!  ARE YOU SERIOUS, ED?

Anyway.  Actual reason for posting:  Hanky Panky update!  As promised, they did indeed send out a replacement for the one that was *way* too small, and I'm crossing my fingers that it fits and that I like it because I'm in the mood to order one in every color.  I got a bonus today, and I feel like it's time for lacy new undies!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I secretly always wonder that too. There is a blog I read who has a review of a new box (sometimes multiples) each day. I always wonder what they do that they could afford such a luxury (the boxes they are posting about aren't cheap, typically the $35+ ones).


 I get a fair amount of boxes sent to me to review on my blog.  Sometimes if the response is good, they'll send me another month or two.

Also, so many of the boxes have affiliate programs so my boxes end up being free.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my guy making his home in the lux box.  He sits in it to this day tissue paper and all with his chin hanging over the edge. He's my adopted off the street "trash can kitty."


 TOO cute!!! He found himself a cozy place to rest!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 2, 2013)

Aw loving the kitty pics...can't post any right now but my avatar is my black cat Lucy, shes 10 but you wouldnt know it by the way she acts! I also have 13.5 lb gray tiger Samantha, also 10


----------



## celicacutie (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, gorgeous Bengal! I volunteer with the Great Lakes Bengal Rescue, currently taking a hiatus from fostering while the kittten grows, but hope to begin fostering Bengals again soon. They are such cool cats.  There's going to be a fundraiser fairly soon (google Bengal Chatter) if you're interested in participating, I'll have a piece of pottery available for winning in Bengal themed colors - black and amber celadon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How funny, I am a member on Bengal Chatter...I'm CharliesMom!


----------



## debilynn (Mar 2, 2013)

OH WOW! A little obsessed?? LOL


----------



## debilynn (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you do for a living? I need to do it too! I wish I could afford all these goodies every month! hehe.


 Oh WOW! obsessed? LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pop Sugar responded to me and said that they would send me a longer robe but that it would also be a lot bigger and that they couldn't guarantee it would fit, but I was more than welcome to try.  Do any of you ladies know when we can expect these robes to be mailed?  They didn't ask my for my address, so I don't know if I will even get one because my sister is the one that bought the Feb. box for me...They would have to look up her name and not mine to find the info...Hmmm...maybe I'll write them again!


----------



## doziedoz (Mar 2, 2013)

Does anyone have the HP/Zoya codes I could get/use? I am a PS subscriber but I threw my card out earlier in the month cuz I planned not to order undies. the weather has turned and I was going thru my HP undies this morning and I need more light colors and hope to order through HP directly. Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *doziedoz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have the HP/Zoya codes I could get/use? I am a PS subscriber but I threw my card out earlier in the month cuz I planned not to order undies. the weather has turned and I was going thru my HP undies this morning and I need more light colors and hope to order through HP directly. Thanks so much ladies!


 Yes, I'll PM you!


----------



## doziedoz (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Sheeeeeeelby!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 4, 2013)

Re:Macarons talk. Here is the article that helped me learn about them.

http://www.theculinarylife.com/images/demystifying-macarons.pdf


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re:Macarons talk. Here is the article that helped me learn about them.
> 
> http://www.theculinarylife.com/images/demystifying-macarons.pdf


 I'm not brave enough. I do love eating them though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will pin in the hopes that one of my culinary advanced friends decides to make them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Mar 4, 2013)

It's one of the best recipes I could find - and I searched a lot. Hope somebody will find it useful. And if your friends make them - you win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, this month I went on a 10-day vacation to Florida mid month right when all of my boxes were supposed to arrive and came back to this. I bet my mailman and the neighbors thought I was nuts...


 Oh wow!!! I would have been so excited coming home to such a pile!! It's like Christmas all over again!


----------



## luaiko (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone want to trade their Revlon lip stain? I got "romantic" which is like a cherry red color and I'd love something more berry colored or pink.

Thanks!


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you can't find anyone to exchange with, you can take the lipstain to CVS or Ulta (or I'm sure some other places) and exchange it for the color you want.


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 6, 2013)

I 

This is our Bengal baby. He will be 1 in April. I let my husband name him. The best he could do was Ricky Bobby!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2013)

> IÂ  This is our Bengal baby. He will be 1 in April. I let my husband name him. The best he could do was Ricky Bobby!


 You're lucky I didn't name him! You would have ended up with a series of incomprehensible squeals only a dog could hear! *So* adorable I can barely stand it!


----------



## luaiko (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMGosh he is SO cute!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh he's got the most gorgeous rosettes! Our Bengal has spots and glitter but no rosettes. Pretty baby! Lots of Bengals on the board!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful Bengal!!!


----------



## Miranda Hollen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments about my Bengal baby. I think he is pretty special (when he is sleeping).


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been feeling brave and trying to break out of my comfort zone so yesterday, I wore the hot pink Hanky Panky's for almost a full hour!  Then I gave up, put on old faithfuls, and now have a used pair with no destination other than the trash.  I guess I'm glad I tried them since everyone else seems to love thongs, and now I know with certainty they are not for me.  But... I feel really bad that because I used them for an hour, they are now destined for a landfill. 

I have come to really love the wrap that they sent, and I loved the chocolate covered cocoa nibs, and I suppose I needed jewelry cleaner, so the box was overall good.  I do have a book up for grabs though, as my aunt already gave me that one about a year ago.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments about my Bengal baby. I think he is pretty special (when he is sleeping).


 Aww, he has such beautiful markings!  I love pics of fur-babies    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, if anyone is interested in trading their Popsugar wrap (preferably not in white), please let me know.  I would love to include it in a wedding gift for one of my nursing school friends; she's getting married in April.  Thanks!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

My goodness what a stunning and elegant creature~!  Beautiful kitty!



> Originally Posted by *Miranda Hollen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh that cat is ADORABLE! We have two right now, but if we ever get a cat in the future I know what kind I want now!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh that cat is ADORABLE! We have two right now, but if we ever get a cat in the future I know what kind I want now!


 Yay! Not sure where you're located, but I highly encourage you to check out Great Lakes Bengal Rescue - They can be very high energy which people don't always expect, so there tends to be a lot of breed rescuing going on.  There are rescues all over the place.  I &lt;3 Bengals, they are awesome kitties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 12, 2013)

For February I emailed in regarding how happy I was with the box but tried to provide some feedback I thought might be helpful for the future. I think that feedback may have muddled the happiness part of the email...because...I received random extras today. So either they thought I wasn't completely happy or they accidentally added me to the the list of extras to send out to people????

Anyhow, I received:

the tea forte sampler pack from a previous box and the epicurian lip balm we just received in January. So I am guessing they had extras lying around. It's random. I think that although I appreciate the effort, it maybe have been a bit of a waste.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For February I emailed in regarding how happy I was with the box but tried to provide some feedback I thought might be helpful for the future. I think that feedback may have muddled the happiness part of the email...because...I received random extras today. So either they thought I wasn't completely happy or they accidentally added me to the the list of extras to send out to people????
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For February I emailed in regarding how happy I was with the box but tried to provide some feedback I thought might be helpful for the future. I think that feedback may have muddled the happiness part of the email...because...I received random extras today. So either they thought I wasn't completely happy or they accidentally added me to the the list of extras to send out to people????
> 
> ...


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their replacement robe yet?


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their replacement robe yet?


 I just signed on to post the same question lol....Or the Hanky Pankys?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten their replacement robe yet? Â


 Nope. They said it would take four weeks, and I don't think it's even been three weeks since that email. I know it's definitely two days short of four weeks since I received my box, so I'm thinking there's another two weeks at the earliest before I see my replacements. ETA: I did receive my Hanky Panky replacement, but that was something I wrote directly to HP about, so it's separate from the robe.


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. They said it would take four weeks, and I don't think it's even been three weeks since that email. I know it's definitely two days short of four weeks since I received my box, so I'm thinking there's another two weeks at the earliest before I see my replacements.
> 
> ETA: I did receive my Hanky Panky replacement, but that was something I wrote directly to HP about, so it's separate from the robe.


 Thanks!  They never told me when they would be sending it--just that it would be coming.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For February I emailed in regarding how happy I was with the box but tried to provide some feedback I thought might be helpful for the future. I think that feedback may have muddled the happiness part of the email...because...I received random extras today. So either they thought I wasn't completely happy or they accidentally added me to the the list of extras to send out to people????
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 12, 2013)

> Ha! I emailed them about how happy I was, but provided no additional feedback - and I got nothing. So, I think it was the "complaint" part of the email that must have stood out to them. That tea was yummy, though, so I say enjoy it!Â


 It was super nice! But just a waste because I really hope they understood I liked the box. I wasn't at all saying there was a problem with the box so i hope they didnt just scramble to send me something they had available. But they followed up so I would bet they are doing the same with new robes and hanky pankies as needed. Just takes longer. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds like i'm not alone in also receiving my "extra goodies" already. A packaged showed up this morning. I appreciate the nice gesture, although I do wish they were accommodating smaller sizes though. I took a picture for anyone interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





** Also, I wanted to let anyone know that if they had a size issue with the HP being too big/baggy in the rear, I know that PS solution was to use the 15% off coupon enclosed in the box. I reached out to HP about the situation and nicely explained the frustration but also asked if there was anything other than the low rise petite thong they carried because I was interested in using my coupon. They immediately offered to replace the original thong sent in the PS box with the petite sized thong in my choice of color (all I needed to do was send back the original to them -- no biggie). Just a HU for anyone that would like to try the smaller size. I'm glad they were so friendly.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like i'm not alone in also receiving my "extra goodies" already. A packaged showed up this morning. I appreciate the nice gesture, although I do wish they were accommodating smaller sizes though. I took a picture for anyone interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 
Nice - enjoy! Love the Mor macaroons and Sprout seems to have some nice stuff. I've tried their lip balm &amp; it's great.


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

Awsome awsome I still have that scrub and I really like it - it's like a jam, I want to eat it, lol. I traded my macaron, and I never tried the sprout. Great extras!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! LOL and I love jam and all things Raspberry! Now i'm excited to try the scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a macaron in Peach originally (I didn't expect to like it, but I was wrong!!), so i'm looking forward to trying this one in Vanilla.. when it thaws (it arrived a little frozen lol). I've never tried anything from Sprout. Fun!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks guys! LOL and I love jam and all things Raspberry! Now i'm excited to try the scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a macaron in Peach originally (I didn't expect to like it, but I was wrong!!), so i'm looking forward to trying this one in Vanilla.. when it thaws (it arrived a little frozen lol). I've never tried anything from Sprout. Fun!


 
Let me know how the Sprout stuff is! Which items are they? - I can't tell in the picture.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my bag of extra goodies today, and I must say I'm very happy with it.

POPSUGAR may consider themselves forgiven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 13, 2013)

You got an amazing box of goodies- PS customer service is awesome!!


----------



## Dakota750 (Mar 14, 2013)

Got my extra goodies too!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my extra goodies too!


 What are those little colorful vials?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What are those little colorful vials?


 I think those are spices from a previous box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think those are spices from a previous box.


 Yep, November.  I gave them to my Dad as part of his xMas gift.  I wished I could've tried them out as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Dakota750 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, November.  I gave them to my Dad as part of his xMas gift.  I wished I could've tried them out as well. Enjoy!


 Yes, they're the spices.  I removed them from the outer packaging already since I used one of them last night on rice pudding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2013)

I got my replacement wrap (pale pink) and undies (navy, original rise thong)! I'm still undecided on the wrap because it's just not something I will ever use. I haven't wrapped a towel around myself since I was... Eleven? Longer than a lot of forumites have probably been alive. As for the undies, they're a different style than Hanky Panky sent, so I'll get to try a second style, which is very cool since I'm still undecided on whether to buy more. I like the idea of getting some fancy lacy stuff, but I don't really dig the whole atomic wedgie thing.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm still undecided on the wrap because it's just not something I will ever use. I haven't wrapped a towel around myself since I was... Eleven?


 May I ask what you do when you get out of the shower?  I'm sitting here in a towel right now, and I can't imagine NOT doing it.  Just curious!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May I ask what you do when you get out of the shower?  I'm sitting here in a towel right now, and I can't imagine NOT doing it.  Just curious!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol I was just thinking the same thing. My cat loves towel time lol. Its her favorite time to sit in my lap...how could I live without that??


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> May I ask what you do when you get out of the shower? Â I'm sitting here in a towel right now, and I can't imagine NOT doing it. Â Just curious! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I immediately get dressed! I'm a night-showerer, so I put my pjs on the counter, shower, dry off with a bath sheet, and put on my pjs, which are actually yoga pants and t-shirts.


----------



## brokenship (Mar 15, 2013)

Went to my office and I still haven't received my goodies, but I'm sure it'll show up soon. Kinda excited because of the photos you guys have posted! I'm crossing my fingers for the tea set, because I actually loved those flavors. Were your items sent in a small box?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Went to my office and I still haven't received my goodies, but I'm sure it'll show up soon. Kinda excited because of the photos you guys have posted! I'm crossing my fingers for the tea set, because I actually loved those flavors. Were your items sent in a small box?


 Yes it was a small box and it was delivered by regular FedEx.


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 15, 2013)

was the wrap the same fabric? do we have to return our original wrap? I HOPE I GET MINE SOON!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> was the wrap the same fabric? do we have to return our original wrap? I HOPE I GET MINE SOON!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!


 Same material, although my original was white, and my replacement was light pink, and I received no directions to return the too-small stuff.


----------



## musthave (Mar 15, 2013)

How long is the new wrap?  Can we see a pic?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 16, 2013)

My friend Steph got her replacements and told me the wrap was lots longer and she seemed quite pleased with it!


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend Steph got her replacements and told me the wrap was lots longer and she seemed quite pleased with it!


So happy to hear this!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyithJC (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone heard of people receiving their wrap and thong separately? I got a box yesterday, but it only had my replacement wrap in it.


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh my gosh, my "replacement" wrap is the EXACT same size as the regular one!  It's not longer or bigger, it's just pink and not white.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mkp1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya'll got replacements and not even going to use or even like 'em?


----------



## crburros (Mar 19, 2013)

> Ya'll got replacements and not even going to use or even like 'em?


 Right?!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 19, 2013)

Got both the replacement wrap and thong in the same FedEx box today. Same as others - replacement wrap is pink, definitely fits around me now, although still crazy short! - I know that was a problem everyone had with them, though, even when they fit around. The thong is a dark navy and very pretty. So happy I can now use these items!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, my "replacement" wrap is the EXACT same size as the regular one!  It's not longer or bigger, it's just pink and not white.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my 1st reaction, "is this a joke?!"

i personally am glad i was able to get the light pink..but really..i think its the same size. it does say o/s juts like the original one did. gr! wish popugar would have responded back about what size they would be when i first asked...

sigh..


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LyithJC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of people receiving their wrap and thong separately? I got a box yesterday, but it only had my replacement wrap in it.


 i got my wrap and thong in the same package. the thong fits really nice! (im a size 20 and it says for sizes 14-24 on the tag just fyi)


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got both the replacement wrap and thong in the same FedEx box today. Same as others - replacement wrap is pink, definitely fits around me now, although still crazy short! - I know that was a problem everyone had with them, though, even when they fit around. The thong is a dark navy and very pretty. So happy I can now use these items!


 i have no problem at the top for fitting, but i have big hips and a plump bum



! so it doesn't match up at the bottom, i have gap

but i agree. could still be longer


----------



## MsTee (Mar 19, 2013)

I got my replacements today. The wrap is the same size as the last one. Just a different color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MsTee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my replacements today. The wrap is the same size as the last one. Just a different color


That is just weird....


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 19, 2013)

I got my replacements today as well and luckily my wrap is definitely larger ( I held it up to the other one to compare) and  a lighter shade of pink (much nicer soft pink IMO) also the HP are plus sized 



 Very happy with the customer service!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Got mine in the mail today too. Got the plus sized Hanky Panky in navy (luckily not one of the colors I ended up ordering) and it fits so much better (I'm normally a size 16/18).I tried on my new wrap over my clothes while running out the door to class and it's definitely larger and seems slightly longer but not much (not sure if it actually is longer or just seems to be since it fits looser and pulls less). Would I have liked it a little longer? Yes. But I am VERY happy with my replacements anyway and plan on emailing Pop Sugar to let them know how much I appreciate my replacements.


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dustbunni2890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my 1st reaction, "is this a joke?!"
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I measured mine to the other one and it is definitely the same exact size.  I e-mailed PopSugar and sent them a pic.  They already responded and said it was a goof and that they did get longer and larger wraps made &amp; would be sending me a new one.  I'm happy they are trying, and I offered to mail the other wrap back.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dustbunni2890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have no problem at the top for fitting, but i have big hips and a plump bum
> 
> ...


 haha, same problem here - I'm super hippy, and so the wrap definitely gaps at the bottom. But considering my first one basically started the gap all the way up at the velcro closure, I'm much happier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha, same problem here - I'm super hippy, and so the wrap definitely gaps at the bottom. But considering my first one basically started the gap all the way up at the velcro closure, I'm much happier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got my replacements today. The wrap is maybe an inch longer (I compared them) but it's definitely wider. Still has that gap, but at least I'm no longer flashing the goods! I also got the thong in navy. It looks to be much comfier. I'm glad they fixed things the best that they could.

Edited: It's definitely "wider" not "longer."


----------



## carthart (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my replacement wrap today. It's not longer at all and maybe a half inch wider. O well I guess I have two things to gift now.....


----------



## crburros (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my replacement wrap today. It's the same size???


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine is a couple of inches longer and a whole lot wider -- like probably ten inches! I wonder why these things are wildly inconsistent.


----------



## ashleymk4 (Mar 21, 2013)

So I emailed popsugar to let them know how much I enjoyed March's box in comparison to Feburary and  how one size items do not fit everyone. I wasn't expecting them to tell me they would give me the replacements I was just trying to give them feedback. So when they emailed saying they would send me a replacement robe and thong, I responded and said it was unneccesary and I didn't want the items. So they then responded with okay well you'll get them in a few weeks!!! It was like they blatantly did not read what I wrote in either of my emails.

And nor did they ask why the items did not fit me. So I HIGHLY doubt these new replacements will fit me either. The thong didn't fit me because it was like a saggy diaper in the back. I'm very tall and lanky. So the robe barely covered half of my booty. From what I've been reading who knows if I'll be able to use my replacements since they didn't even ask sizes. Again. Looks like I'm gifting some more stuff!


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 21, 2013)

When did you email them that? I emailed them two days ago and the didn't offer me anything.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 21, 2013)

I received my replacments.  The wrap is the same size as the other one so I still can't fit it.  I emailed Popsugar today to let them know.  At this point I'm really not sure what they can do for me I just kind of wash my hands of the whole situation.  But I did give them some feedback about sending sized products because not everyone can sit them.  It's like sending a bra or a pair of shoes.  There are so many different variations.

Hopefully they will take all of this into consideration.  I mean it's their choice to include sized items but consumers should be notified to provide their proper size so that they can use the products that they pay for.  There is no such thing is a one size product fitting everyone.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 21, 2013)

This wrap thing is crazy.  Most women in America are not teeny-tiny.


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my replacments.  The wrap is the same size as the other one so I still can't fit it.  I emailed Popsugar today to let them know.  At this point I'm really not sure what they can do for me I just kind of wash my hands of the whole situation.  But I did give them some feedback about sending sized products because not everyone can sit them.  It's like sending a bra or a pair of shoes.  There are so many different variations.
> 
> Hopefully they will take all of this into consideration.  I mean it's their choice to include sized items but consumers should be notified to provide their proper size so that they can use the products that they pay for.  There is no such thing is a one size product fitting everyone.


 I emailed them about my replacement wrap being the exact same size as the one they had already sent me, and got my replacement for my replacement wrap in the mail today.  It is definitely bigger and longer, and it fits me so much better than the first wrap did!  I'm really glad that they rectified the issue for me.  I hope you ladies get your wrap in the right size, too!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleymk4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I emailed popsugar to let them know how much I enjoyed March's box in comparison to Feburary and  how one size items do not fit everyone. I wasn't expecting them to tell me they would give me the replacements I was just trying to give them feedback. So when they emailed saying they would send me a replacement robe and thong, I responded and said it was unneccesary and I didn't want the items. So they then responded with okay well you'll get them in a few weeks!!! It was like they blatantly did not read what I wrote in either of my emails.
> 
> And nor did they ask why the items did not fit me. So I HIGHLY doubt these new replacements will fit me either. The thong didn't fit me because it was like a saggy diaper in the back. I'm very tall and lanky. So the robe barely covered half of my booty. From what I've been reading who knows if I'll be able to use my replacements since they didn't even ask sizes. Again. Looks like I'm gifting some more stuff!


 

Well if they send you a second one you could wear one on the top and one on the bottom.  Ok Maybe not


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 22, 2013)

I received a wonderful reply from PopSugar customer service.  I just wrote them to give them some feedback and here was my response from the director of member services:

_Molly has shared your most recent correspondence with me, and I'm hoping to address some of the issues that you've encountered with your February Must Have box. You've provided some insightful feedback for our team, which will be taken into consideration for future Must Have boxes. We strive to create a unique and positive experience for every customer and feel like we have let you down. It was by no means the intent to include a O/S item that excluded any of our customers and we attempted to rectify the issue for those customers who encountered a sizing issue with the same product but just a better fit. Unfortunately, it sounds like this did not actually end up happening for you and probably led to further frustration. We apologize for this outcome and want to keep you happy. There is no need to send us back any of the items that have been previously shipped to you, but we would like to send you some additional Must Have products from past boxes to make up for the fact that you had a negative experience. Would you mind sharing with us what kind of products you love receiving and get excited to see in your Must Have box?_

_We noticed that you've been a dedicated customer since the Sept. Must Have box and have also, purchased the Must Have Luxury box along with the recent Special Edition Summer Fun box! Your loyalty to our Must Have subscription service is so appreciated and we are indeed listening to what you have shared, so please don't hesitate to reach out with any additional feedback, questions or concerns that you have._

_Once I hear back from you, I will have Molly send out some additional items your way that we hope will put a smile on your face.  Thank you again for taking the time to share with us as it means a lot!_

That was a very nice email and I appreciate them taking the time to write me back and especially so quickly.  I got a response just a few hours later.

I don't quite undersand this quote though "Would you mind sharing with us what kind of products you love receiving and get excited to see in your Must Have box?"

Is she asking what products I enjoyed from my boxes in the past or what would I like to see in the future?

If it's past I'm not sure what to ask for and if it's future I was thinking maybe all you ladies could help me out and I'll return her email later today.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't quite undersand this quote though "Would you mind sharing with us what kind of products you love receiving and get excited to see in your Must Have box?"
> 
> ...


 She's asking what products from past boxes you want them to send you as a complimentary gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (Mar 22, 2013)

I emailed POPSUGAR about my replacement wrap being the same size. My guess? They DID have new wraps made up in bigger sizes, just probably not enough. The people who were expecting a bigger replacement (like me) and still received the same wrap must have been part of a pool of people they didn't have wraps for but needed to send something to because they promised. Right? The whole situation is wonky, but POPSUGAR is trying...Trying being the key word - not succeeding.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a wonderful reply from PopSugar customer service.  I just wrote them to give them some feedback and here was my response from the director of member services:
> 
> ...


 I think it could go either way, maybe some of both: what you've enjoyed from the past boxes and maybe ideas for what you'd like to see more of in the future.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 22, 2013)

Just send them a wish list--either things you've gotten and love or others you'd like to see or try. It sounds like they realize you're their ideal customer and they want to do something nice for you and use your input for future boxes. That's very nice of them IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lisak0417* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about my replacement wrap being the exact same size as the one they had already sent me, and got my replacement for my replacement wrap in the mail today.  It is definitely bigger and longer, and it fits me so much better than the first wrap did!  I'm really glad that they rectified the issue for me.  I hope you ladies get your wrap in the right size, too!


 Wow, you got fast shipping. 

I still haven't gotten my "extra goodies" box, because the wrap didn't fit me and they don't make a petite version of it, nor did they have access to petite sizes from HP I guess. I've pretty much given up on them. A friend of mine had the same issue and e-mailed them later than me and already received hers. Plus it seems like most everyone on here has gotten their replacements/goodies. Oh well. I'm not going to complain about not getting something extra for free (to them at least), but it is kind of annoying. I was debating resubbing if April was good, because I picked up hours and can afford it, but.... Their customer service seems really great for some and cut-and-paste for others. This is definitely a notch in the negative column for me.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

For those who received replacements, which carrier did they arrive in? Fedex, usps?


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who received replacements, which carrier did they arrive in? Fedex, usps?


 Mine came direct from FedEx


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came direct from FedEx


 Thank you!

Did you have to sign for the package or did it just show up at your doorstep?


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Did you have to sign for the package or did it just show up at your doorstep?


 I live in apts and wasn't home so it was in the office so I am not sure, sorry


----------



## meaganola (Mar 22, 2013)

> Thank you! Did you have to sign for the package or did it just show up at your doorstep?


 Mine was just left between my door and screen door. But it is up to the discretion of the person delivering the package, so it can just depend on how they feel that day.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the original spa wrap they want to trade? Message me if you want to work out a trade!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (Mar 23, 2013)

I had to sign for mine. (i live in a apt)



> Thank you! Did you have to sign for the package or did it just show up at your doorstep?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 23, 2013)

> I had to sign for mine. (i live in a apt)


 I also live in apt but I have been out of town for spring break. And I am guessing they didn't send a tracking? So hopefully FedEx just left it out there


----------



## ashleymk4 (Mar 29, 2013)

So I got my replacements yesterday, replacements I really didn't want. The whole purpose of why I emailed them before was basically just feedback and how I was glad they turned it around for March's box. Sure enough I got my replacements yesterday and the wrap seems to be the same length but just way wider. The thong most def won't fit. I'm happy that they tried to make it better but it wasn't necessary and I hate wasted items. I can try to give them away but it's kinda weird like hey want some underwear? Hahaha... it just seems silly to send out sized items again without asking any sizes or why the original items didn't fit. Oh well, at least they're trying.


----------



## Rach212 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting for their replacements?


----------



## crburros (Mar 29, 2013)

> Anyone else still waiting for their replacements?


 Yes, they sent me one replacement which was the same size as my initial robe. I emailed them about it, they said it was a mistake and they'd send another. I'm currently waiting for it - a little over a week now.


----------



## crburros (Mar 29, 2013)

> Anyone else still waiting for their replacements?


 Yes, they sent me one replacement which was the same size as my initial robe. I emailed them about it, they said it was a mistake and they'd send another. I'm currently waiting for it - a little over a week now.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else still waiting for their replacements?
> ...


----------



## crburros (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a bigger wrap today in pink. It fits.  Also, POPSUGAR included a candle. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 3, 2013)

It's frustrating to me that people are still receiving replacements but when I emailed them, they told me they had none left. Oh well.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, were the hanky panky underwear regular or low rise? I would love to trade for them if they were low rise! They are my absolute favorite!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were the hanky panky underwear regular or low rise? I would love to trade for them if they were low rise! They are my absolute favorite!


 They were regular rise or as hanky panky calls them on their website "Original" rise thong


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were regular rise or as hanky panky calls them on their website "Original" rise thong


 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you ladies haven't read the book from february safe haven...you should! So good! I started Saturday night and finished Sunday night. Couldn't stop! My first sparks book. I watched the trailer for the movie and i will not be watching it. It seema they changed alot from the book, as always I'm sure the book is lots better then the movie.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you ladies haven't read the book from february safe haven...you should! So good! I started Saturday night and finished Sunday night. Couldn't stop! My first sparks book. I watched the trailer for the movie and i will not be watching it. It seema they changed alot from the book, as always I'm sure the book is lots better then the movie.


 I saw the movie before the book and it did change quite a bit. I enjoyed both.


----------



## crburros (Apr 9, 2013)

> If you ladies haven't read the book from february safe haven...you should! So good! I started Saturday night and finished Sunday night. Couldn't stop! My first sparks book. I watched the trailer for the movie and i will not be watching it. It seema they changed alot from the book, as always I'm sure the book is lots better then the movie.


 Same here.


----------

